# (IRR) The Rokugan Industrial Revolution Recruiting Thread (Overun Thread)



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

*The Rokugan Industrial Revolution Recruiting Thread (Overun Thread)*

_	Important Characters of Rokugan	_ 
*	NPCs (Optional Player Characters)	* 
	Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10)	PL 1		
	Crane Clan Champion: Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5) 	PL 1		
*	Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5)	PL 3		
	Fox Clan Champion: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8)	PL 1		
	Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) 	PL 2		
	Mantis Clan Champion: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 1		
	Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) 	PL 2		
	Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) 	PL 2		
	Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) 	PL 2		
	Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 20) Leader of the Maho-tsukai	PL 3		
	Tsuburu no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) One of two Oni lords sworn to Daigotsu	PL 2		
	Kyoso no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) Exiled to Jigoku, Rokugani Hell, by Daigotsu.	PL 2		
*	Lead by Shahai (Female Shu 7/Maho-tsukai 11) Leader of the Blood Speakers	PL 2		
Custom - 	Lord Benjarmon, (Berserker 4/Fighter 6/Warmaster 10) Gaijin (No Description Available)	PL 3		
Custom - 	Hida Sonoru, (Samurai 14) (No Description Available)	PL 1		
Custom - 	Moto Chagatai (Fighter 4, Berserker 10) PL 1	PL 1		
Custom - 	Iuchi Lixue (Shugenja 12) PL 1	PL 1		
Custom - 	Moto Chen (Samurai 6, Ranger 6) PL 1	PL 1		

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Crab Clan	 
	Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) 	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) 	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) 	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) 	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Ftr 4/Sam 2/Rng 1/Shadowlands Vet 7)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Oga Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kiwase Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Jime Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ayo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Gihazo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Doman Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Shinda Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crab / Falcon Clan	 
*	Himo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crane Clan	 
*	Doji (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Asahina (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kimita (Female Shu 12)	PL 2	:	IR 2
*	Daidoji (Fighter/Daidoji Bodyguard/Honor 2) Daimyo: Daidoji Rekai (Female Sam 10/Ftr 10)	PL 10	:	IR 28
*	Kakita (Samurai or Courtier/Iaijutsu Master/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kakita Kaiten (Male Sam 15)	PL 5	:	IR 8
*	Yasuki (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo Yasuki Hachi (Male Sam 5/Ftr 4)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Sumiga Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Jodo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Wadashi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Ukyo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kintani Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Hyumisa Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Umi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Buneya Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Chiji Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crane / Crab Clan	 
*	Nodai Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Dragon Clan	 
*	Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5)	PL 10	:	IR 28
*	Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10)	PL 9	:	IR 23
*	Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13)	PL 3	:	IR 3
*	Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8)	PL 7	:	IR 14
*	Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16)	PL 6	:	IR 11
*	Gakuon Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Yamastuke Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Shisame Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Tosie Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kokozen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Yumeji Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Dragonfly Clan	 
*	Jishomi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Fox Clan	 
	Kitsune (Ranger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Namide Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Hare Clan	 
*	Southern Kiamu (1/2 Province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Northen Kiamu (1/2 Province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Imperial Provinces	 
*	Rintem Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Okuan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Miya Estates Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Emonji Province Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Lion Clan	 
	Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3)	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9)	PL 6	:	IR 21
	Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16)	PL 6	:	IR 21
	Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8)	PL 5	:	IR 15
*	Etsu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Ibe Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Mukano Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Hozemon Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Sasaryu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Korjima Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kaitomo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Ami Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis Clan	 
	Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 25	:	IR 50
	Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17)	PL 25	:	IR 50
	Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) 	PL 25	:	IR 50
	Samato Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Buhan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Nikado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Sameisa Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis / Centipede Clan	 
*	Isaru Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis / Wasp Clan	 
*	Yoka Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Monkey Clan	 
*	Northern Yaen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Southern Yaen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Nezumi 	 
	Crippled Bone Nezumi Tribe (bezerkers/bushi) PL 30 IR 20	PL 16	:	IR 12
	Grasping Paw Nezumi Tribe (rogue) PL 20 IR 25	PL 14	:	IR 8
	Tattered Ear Nezumi Tribe (Bushi/rogue/ranger) PL 25 IR 20	PL 15	:	IR 10
	Third Whisker Nezumi Tribe (Sorcerors) PL 25 IR 20	PL 15	:	IR 10

	Nagas (Non-Claimable Powers)	 
(N)	Shinomen Provinces	PL 15	:	IR 3

	Ox Clan	 
*	Oushiza Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Phoenix Clan	 
	Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) 	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Isawa (Shugenja/Void Disciple/Honor 2) Daimyo: ruled by the Council of Elemental Masters. This council also rules the Phoenix.	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Shijen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tenza Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Giryu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Osu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Iyado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ryujo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	The Elemental Legions (Tsunami Legion, Firestorm Legion, Hurricane Initiates and Avalance Guard). 	PL 5	:	IR 5

	Scorpion Clan	 
	Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) 	PL 9	:	IR 23
	Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12)	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Mirumisei Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Iha Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Gashi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tochi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kawayo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Mimano Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Sparrow Clan	 
*	Ashai Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Tortoise Clan	 
*	Northern Zamede (1/2 province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Southern Zamede (1/2 province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Unicorn Clan	 
	Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) 	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8)	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20)	PL 10	:	IR 28
*	Ito Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Temimo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Hinoma Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Junan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Gamo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kugoi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Hanmida Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Shadowlands Oni and the Blood Speakers	 
	Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.)	PL 50	:	IR 0
	Blood Speakers (A secret cult of Maho-tsukai working for evil and chaos through the Emerald Empire…)	PL 30	:	IR 5
	Daigotsu's Personal Guard (A group of Oni and other tainted creatures sworn to protecting Daigotsu.)	PL 20	:	IR 0
*	Horde of Tsuburu no Oni (The Horde of Shadowlands Oni pledged to Tsuburo no Oni)	PL 20	:	IR 0
	Horde of Kyoso no Oni (A Rogue group of Oni, loyal to Kyoso no Oni, and pledged to the destruction of Daigotsu)	PL 20	:	IR 0

_	Territories in the Far South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aiso ni Ryokosha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Bells of the Dead (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole)	PL 24	:	IR 8
	Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site)	PL 12	:	IR 4
*	Haikyo Sano Kappa (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
	Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Jukami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kabe ue no ho ni sa Umi (Wall above the Ocean)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kaiu Toge (Carpernter Pass)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Kawa Kurai Tsuki (River of the Dark Moon)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kenkai Hanto (Lookout Peninsula)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kishi no Mizu-umi (Forbidden Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Koten (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kuroi Yubi Kawa (Black Finger River)	PL 2	:	IR 0
	Kuni Areno (Kuni Wastes)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kyuden Hida (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Nishiyama (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Saigo no Kamae Heigen (Last Stand Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Shinden Asahina (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Shiro Hiruma (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Kuni (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Sunda Mizu (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Watchtower of the East (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Yasuki Yashiki (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Yugure Yama (Twilight Mountains)	PL 20	:	IR 0

_	Territories in the South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aka Mizu-umi (Red Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Beiden (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Dangai (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Ginasutra (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Hotei Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Iyotishi (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Kagoki (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaia Osho (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaiu Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Kakita Bogu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kamisori sano Yoake Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kitsune Mori (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Koeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kuda (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Bayushi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Miya (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Maemikake (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Meidochi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Midaki (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizu-umi no Fu-ko (Lake of Sorrows)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Mizu-umi no Sakura Yuki (Lake of Cherry Blossom Snow)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Nirukti (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Ronin Chiiki (Ronin Plains)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Shiden Osano-Wo (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shimomura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiro Heichi (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Shiro Kaotsuki no Higashi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Siksa (Town)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Taki sano Okami Jikan (Hour of the Wolf Falls)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Takia Kusa Heigen (Tall Grass Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Tani Hitokage (Valley of the Spirit)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Tomb of Iuchiban (Maho Site)	PL 12	:	IR 4
*	Vyakarana (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Watchtower of the West (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Zakyo (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4

_	Territories in the Far South East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Bunyo sana Asahina (Fields of the Morning Sun)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Daidoji Training Grounds (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Higashiyama (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Inazuma (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Kaimentsu-uo Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Koutetsukan (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Maigosera Seido (Lighthouse)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Mura Sabishi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Okami (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Oni Mura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Tokigogachu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Umoeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yama ue na ho ni Umi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yasuki Hanko (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

_	Territories in the South East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aketsu (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Daidoji Yukan-se (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Hanto no Yoake (Peninsula of Dawn)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen no Doji (Doji Family Plains)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Higashi Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaia Osho Mura (Humble Priest Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kawa na Zatu Shudoshi (River of the Blind Monk)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kitsune Mori (Forest of the Fox)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Kitsune Mori Mura (Village in the Forest of the Fox)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyuden Doji (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Kitsune (Fox Clan Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Gotei (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Maigo no Musume Wan (Lost Daughter Bay)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Minawa Chushin (village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizen (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Musume (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Nichibotsu Fushere (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Nishi Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Otosan Uchi (Capital)	PL 4	:	IR 5
*	Samui Kaze (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Shima No Kinu (Island of Silk)	PL 5	:	IR 0 
*	Shima No Koshinryo (Island of Spice)	PL 5	:	IR 0 
	Umi Yakamo (Sea of the Sun God)	PL 10	:	IR 0 
*	Wan no Asaguroi Mizu (Bay of Dark Water)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Wan Sana Kin Taiyo (Bay of the Golden Sun)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Yufu-ku Na Heigen (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4

_	Territories in the West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Bishamon Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Daikoku Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Duzaki (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Hae Moete (Firefly River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Yuki (Snow Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Hisatu-Kesu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kakusu Keikei Torid-e (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kanemochi Kaeru (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Kawa Mitsu Kishi (Three Sides River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kawa Sano Fui no Dansei wo Sasu (River of the Unexpected Hero)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kenson Gakka (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Kita Toge (Northern Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kudo (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kyodai Na Ana (The Great Crater)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kyuden Ikoma (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Meiyo Gisei (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Minami Toke (Southern Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Mizu (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Mizu-Umi Kiku Hanabira (Chrysanthemum Petal Lake)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Naga Doro Heigen (Naga Road Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Nihai Tower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Otaku Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Pokau (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Ryoko Owari (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Seikitsu San Tama no Oi (Spine of the World Mountains)	PL 10	:	IR 0 
	Shinomen Tower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Shiranai (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Shiro Ide (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Iuchi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiroi Kishi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shiroi Kishi Heigen (White Shore Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiroi Kishi Mizu-umi (White Shore Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiro Shosuro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Soshi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Usagi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Toge Puramu Hana (Plum Blossom Pass)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Turo Kojiri (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Watchtower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Yama sano Kaminari (Mountain of the Seven Thunders)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Yogo Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5

_	Territories in the East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Castle of the Emerald Champion (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Eiyu ni Suru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Foshi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Heigen No Hayai Mondai (Plain of Fast Troubles)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Osari (Plains of the Crane Clan)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Senjo (Plains of Battle)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kaeru (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Ken Hayai (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kiken No Toge (Treacherous Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kita Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kosaten Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kyuden Seppun (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Tonba (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Mamoru Kyotei (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Morikage (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Moshi Shiro (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Nanashi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Nikesake (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Ninkatoshi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Obobeshinu Boekisho Kawa (Drowned Merchant River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Oiku (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Omoidoso (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Ranbo (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Renga (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Rugashi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Ryu Bannin (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Shiro Akodo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Daidoji (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Matsu (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro no Yojin (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro sano Kakita (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Shiba (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Toi Koku (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Tonfajutsen (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Ukabu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yama no Kuyami (Mountains of Regret)	PL 3	:	IR 0 

_	Territories in the North West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Akami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Bikami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Bugaisha (Fort)	PL 10	:	IR 10
*	Egami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Exile's Road Watchtower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Fu-kurokujin Seido (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Heigen Kori (Ice Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kamashimino Komichi (Sorrow's Path)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kawa Nemui (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kawa Nemui (Sleeping River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kibukito (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kurayami-ha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/West) 	PL 20	:	IR 0 
*	Kyodaina Josho Suru (The Great Climb)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kyuden Togashi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Maigo no Samurai (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizu umi Ryo (Dragon Lake)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Oshindoka (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Reihado Bomeidoro (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shiro Shinjo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Moto (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Takaikabe (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Toshi no aida ni Kawa (City between the Rivers) (city)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Yamasura (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Yashigi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1



_	Territories in the North East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Duro Owari (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Heibeisu (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Heigen Ryo Kokoro (Dragon Heart Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Hinanbasho sano Mitsu Shimai (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Kanawa Taki (Iron Ring Cascade)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/East)	PL 20	:	IR 0
*	Kyodai na Taiyo (The Great Fall)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Kyuden Isawa (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Michita Yasumi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Mori Isawa (Phoenix Woodlands)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Nemui Kaminari Yama (Sleeping Thunder Mountain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Reihado sano Ki-Rin (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Reihado Uikku (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Seido Jurojin (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shinsei na Sumai (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shiro Agasha (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Asako (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Chuda (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Shiro Kitsuki (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Mirumoto (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Tamori (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Tani Giza (Jagged Valley)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Yabanjin Mura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yoshosha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

	*Territories that have not been claimed*			

*	Darkwolf: PL = 120	* 
	Kyoso no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) Exiled to Jigoku, Rokugani Hell, by Daigotsu. PL 2 			
	Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.) PL 50 : IR 0			
	Daigotsu's Personal Guard (A group of Oni and other tainted creatures sworn to protecting Daigotsu.) PL 20 : IR 0			
	Horde of Kyoso no Oni (A Rogue group of Oni, loyal to Kyoso no Oni, and pledged to the destruction of Daigotsu) PL 20 : IR 0			
	The Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole) PL 24 : IR 8 			
	4 Oni Lords (NPCs) 1 PL each : PL 4			

*	Kalanyr: PL = 21	* 
	Kitsune (Ranger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 4 : IR 5			
	Namide Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Fox Clan Champion: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 1			
	Kaia Osho Mura (Humble Priest Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Kitsune Mori Mura (Village in the Forest of the Fox) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Kyuden Kitsune (Fox Clan Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Kitsune Mori (Forest of the Fox) PL 3 : IR 0	

*	Knight Otu: PL = 120	*
	Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 2 	
	Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 7 : IR 14	
	Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Isawa (Shugenja/Void Disciple/Honor 2) Daimyo: ruled by the Council of Elemental Masters. This council also rules the Phoenix. PL 10 : IR 28	
	Kyuden Isawa (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Reihado Uikku (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Mamoru Kyotei (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Shiro Asako (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Mori Isawa (Phoenix Woodlands) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Kanawa Taki (Iron Ring Cascade) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Tani Giza (Jagged Valley) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Shinsei na Sumai (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Shijen Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Tenza Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Giryu Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Osu Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Iyado Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Ryujo Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Seido Jurojin (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
	Reihado sano Ki-Rin (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
	Michita Yasumi (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Ukabu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Shiro Shiba (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Nikesake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Omoidoso (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Shiro Agasha (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	The Elemental Legions (Tsunami Legion, Firestorm Legion, Hurricane Initiates and Avalance Guard). PL 5 : IR 5

*	Lichtenhart: PL = 120	*
	Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 2	
	Shiro Ide (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Iuchi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Shinjo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kyodai Na Ana (The Great Crater) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Kita Toge (Northern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Minami Toge (Southern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Shinomen Tower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Watchtower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Shiro Moto (castle) PL 7: IR 5
	Toshi no aida ni Kawa (City between the Rivers) (city) PL 3: IR 4
	Duzaki (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Hae Moete (Firefly River) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Kawa Sano Fui no Dansei wo Sasu (River of the Unexpected Hero) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Mizu (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Naga Doro Heigen (Naga Road Plain) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Shiroi Kishi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Shiroi Kishi Heigen (White Shore Plain) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Otaku Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
	Temimo Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Hinoma Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Junan Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Moto Chagatai (Fighter 4, Berserker 10) PL 1	
	Iuchi Lixue (Shugenja 12) PL 1	
	Moto Chen (Samurai 6, Ranger 6) PL 1	
	Hisatu-Kesu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Turo Kojiri (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Exile's Road Watchtower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3	
	Moto Chagatai (Fighter 4, Berserker 10) PL 1	
	Iuchi Lixue (Shugenja 12) PL 1	
	Moto Chen (Samurai 6, Ranger 6) PL 1	

*	Macbrea: PL = 115/110 (Must Drop 5 PL in Claims)	*
	Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 2 	
	Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 9 : IR 23	
	Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Kyuden Bayushi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
	Shiro Shosuro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Ryoko Owari (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Yogo Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Beiden (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Kagoki (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Shimomura (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Shiro Soshi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Nihai Tower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Hotei Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
	Pokau (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Seikitsu San Tama no Oi (Spine of the World Mountains) PL 10 : IR 0
	Mirumisei Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Iha Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Gashi Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Ado Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Tochi Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Kawayo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Mimano Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Celestial sword of Clan scorpion, Wielder: Bayushi Nori +3/+3 to attack/defend.	

*	Serpenteye: PL = 27	*
	Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9) PL 6 : IR 21	
	Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 21	
	Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8) PL 5 : IR 15	
	Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) PL 2 	

*	Sollir Furryfoot: PL = 3	*
	Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 20) Leader of the Maho-tsukai PL 3 as my PC	

*	Tarrasque: PL = 50	*
	Tsuburu no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) One of two Oni lords sworn to Daigotsu PL 2	
	Blood Speakers (A secret cult of Maho-tsukai working for evil and chaos through the Emerald Empire…) PL 30 : IR 5	
	Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site) PL 12 : IR 4	
	Bells of the Dead (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	

*	TheWiseWarlord: PL = 110	*
	Yoritomo Kitoa. Female Fighter 6/Rogue 8. PL 1	
	Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 25 : IR 50	
	Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) PL 25 : IR 50	
	Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17) PL 25 : IR 50	
	Otosan Uchi (Capital) PL 4 : IR 5 	
	Lord Benjarmon, Berserker 4/Fighter 6/Warmaster 10 PL 3	
	Samato Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Nikado Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Umi Yakamo (Sea of the Sun God) PL 10 : IR 0 	
	Tokigogachu (Village) PL 1: IR 1	
	Kyuden Gotei (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Lord Benjarmons Banner Of The Mantis	

*	Xeriar: PL = 120	*
	Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Ftr 4/Sam 2/Rng 1/Shadowlands Vet 7) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 	
	Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Kaiu Toge (Carpenter Pass) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Kuni Areno (Kuni Wastes) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Kyuden Hida (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Shiro Hiruma (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Kuni (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Yasuki Yashiki (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Hida Sonoru, (Samurai 14) (No Description Available) PL 1
	Oga Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand) PL 1 : IR 0
	Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay) PL 3 : IR 0
	Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge) PL 1 : IR 0
	Koten (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Nishiyama (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Sunda Mizu (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Watchtower of the East (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane) PL 3 : IR 0
	Kabe ue no ho ni sa Umi (Wall above the Ocean) PL 3 : IR 0
	Kaiu Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Kakita Bogu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Kuda (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Maemikake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Watchtower of the West (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Kiwase Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Jime Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Ayo Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Gihazo Province PL 5 : IR 1


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

Current Issues for the Pre-IR:

1) Players can now create custom artifacts. They must sacrifice 10 PL from thier PL cap. After the IR starts, new artifacts may be created, at an undecided -but higher cost.

2) The Black Scrolls are now in-game. I promised 1 scroll to Sollir, and I will roll to determine how many still exist, and which ones. Players will be awarded them by lottery.

3) I will be rolling once on-lottery to determine who will be awarded 6 increments of 20 PL to thier Cap because of the two artifacts that have already been purchased, and the one major artifact Sollir is designing.

4) Check your stuff on the lists above.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

The Black Scrolls:

7 Scrolls still exist (rolled once on a d12).
Scroll 9 exists.
Scroll 2 exists.
Scroll 6 exists.
Scroll 3 exists.
Scroll 5 exists.
2 Fake Scrolls exist.

The Fake Scrolls appear exactly like normal scrolls until you use them, and then you will find them to fail you.


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 12, 2002)

Heh.  Damn that test, it made me want to switch.  And so I will.  I absolve all my claims to the Mantis Clan, and claim the Dragon Clan.  I'm keeping my custom PC the same, and his Banner, it simply is a Dragon Banner now.  I claim the following.

*



			Dragon Clan 
* Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 10 : IR 28
* Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10) PL 9 : IR 23
* Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13) PL 3 : IR 3
* Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8) PL 7 : IR 14
* Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 11
* Gakuon Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Yamastuke Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Shisame Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Tosie Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Kokozen Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Yumeji Province PL 5 : IR 1
		
Click to expand...


*
I'm also keeping the Capital, and will be claiming the Dragon Palace once I can find out what it is.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

Scrolls are being awarded to:

Kalanyr
TheWiseWarlord
Sollir
Tarrasque
Lichtenhart
Xeriar
Knight Otu

Email me, if I don't have your email, I can't tell you what scroll you have. This information is secret, however -the fact you possess a scroll is not. You can give scrolls to other players (tell me if you do) and such, like any other artifact.

There is a 2/7 chance that you have a fake scroll, remember that.


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 12, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Lol, my mistake ,  Oh well, it all comes down to the DM's ruling I guess, btw, who said the dark oracles or the oracles wouldn't get mixed up in all this mess?   Just wanted to know why... *



All subject to change from Creamsteak, of course.  Creatures of Rokugan, pages 88-89.

"The Light Oracles are creatures of incredible power, but they may not use their powers to interfere in the affairs of the mortal world, except as advisors.  They can use their enormous magical might only to preserve their own lives.  They are not allowed to seek out others to give their advice, but must wait until they are asked.  Should they violate these rules, the Dragon can retract their blessing at any time, ending invariably in the Oracle's destruction.
        Dark Oracles must also obey strict rules.  They may not interfere in a situation unless invited to do so.  While they may go where they please, they may not use their power, even in self defense, unless it is against someone who has sought their aid, or a vassel of that person."

Basically, anyone who seeks the aid of a dark oracle is fair game. Anyone who tries to protect that person from the oracle can be destroyed, while they are trying to protect that person.

So the Oracles and Dark Oracles could be done, but unless CS changes the rules for them they'd just be talking and watching.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

Now the lottery of PL.

I have 150 PL to roll on Lottery.

I will make 15 rolls, and allot 10 PL to each player. Player can win more than one roll. You can remove this PL from yourself if you wish, and it will go back to the lottery. Boy will this mess every'thin up!

Knight Otu, your cap is raised to 130 PL!
Lichtenhart, your cap is raised to 130 PL!
Sollir, your cap is raised to 20 PL!
Lichtenhart, your cap is raised to 140 PL!
Knight Otu, your cap is raised to 140 PL!
Serpenteye, your cap is raised to 130 PL!
Sollir, your cap is raised to 30 PL!
Darkwolf, your cap is raised to 130 PL!
Serpenteye, your cap is raised to 140 PL!
TheWiseWarlord, your cap is raised to 120 PL!
Serpenteye, your cap is raised to 150!
TheWiseWarlord, your cap is raised to 130 PL!
Darkwolf, your cap is raised to 140 PL!
Darkwolf, your cap is raised to 150 PL!

Everyone, you can thank Sollir for lowering his Cap so much that many of you gained some strength...


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

Well, if players want Oracles and Dark Oracles as advisors, no sweat at all. If they want them to be some kind of "claim" that's another issue. The players only need to point out to me what they want, so I don't have to just make judgements. I don't want to set the stage, I just want to provide props (cute enough phrase for everyone? Good, no more!)


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 12, 2002)

By the way, if anyone knows of any Dragon territories I should have, please let me know so I can claim them.  Again I'm not that familar with Rokugan, so any help would be appreciated.

By the way Creamsteak, I'm rather certain Sollir was not sacrificing his PL.  From what I understand, he was dropping his PL so he could spend the rest of it on an artifact worth 100 PL.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

When you sacrifice PL in order to create an artifact, I still need someone to buy up that much PL off the lists. I have the numbers figured out to a pretty tight figure based on having 15 players. Because of this, when he spends 100 PL, I need to give other players that much PL to dish around.

Thats why I don't let you "buy" an artifact for 10 PL, you drop your cap... I guess I should have explained this earlier.

Note: You are always welcome to change your mind... till turn 0 begins.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 12, 2002)

Well well well, it seems I'm going to take back my comment about my luck in the e- mail I just sent you, Creamsteak. 

I wanted to say to TWW thata a gaijin champion made a lot more sense in the Mantis than in the Dragon, but it's up to you. You are a man of sudden revelations, TWW, I'm going to like you! 

Black Omega, I need some little advices. I'm not sure about I made up Moto Chen (sam 6/rgr 6). Does it makes sense?
That and Akasha. I wanted to introduce her later in the game, but since now I can, should I treat her as a NPC? as an artifact (it may sound absurd but that's what she was)?


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 12, 2002)

The castles for the Dragon are:

*Kyuden Hitomi*, The High House of Light.  The Palace of the Dragon Clan
*Shiro Tamori*, Castle of the Tamori Family, formerly Agasha Castle
*Shiro Kitsuki*, Last Step Castle - Home of the Kituki family
*Shiro Mirumoto*, Last Glance Castle - Home of the Mirumoto family.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

If any of those territories are not on the list, tell me and I will add them in. I won't be updating the lists again tonight, it keeps me up all night. I'll do it tomorrow during the day.


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 12, 2002)

I know it makes more sense to have a Gaijin leading the Mantis, but I can easily explain it for the Dragon Clan as well.    I hereby claim the following for the Dragon Clan, and I also claim the Dragon Clan Sword as an artifact for my PC to wield:




> *
> *Kyuden Hitomi
> *Shiro Tamori
> *Shiro Kitsuki
> ...





Alright, I checked out the list, and the only one of these territories that isn't already on the list is Kyuden Hitomi.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

I've sent out all the letters I could about scrolls. I'll work on your update, TheWiseWarlord.


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 12, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *Black Omega, I need some little advices. I'm not sure about I made up Moto Chen (sam 6/rgr 6). Does it makes sense?
> That and Akasha. I wanted to introduce her later in the game, but since now I can, should I treat her as a NPC? as an artifact (it may sound absurd but that's what she was)? *



For your amusement:  A letter to Moto Chen from his brother. Can't you feel the brotherly love...

For Moto you could just as easily go Ftr/Bar.  And Chen is described as handsome and a fierce warrior with little time for niceties in The Last Ride fiction, so probably less samurai class then fighter or barbarian.

Akasha would work as an NPC.  She's appeared in a couple of stories now and seems practiced in the Naga's magic, though she's still young and learning.  She'd be a Shugenja.  Just a very unique one.


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 12, 2002)

Take your time.  I understand what a hassle this must be.  I can wait.  For conviences sake, these are my total claims:



> *
> 
> PC Lord Benjarmon:  Berserker 4/ Fighter 6/ Warmaster 10.  His Honor is 4.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 12, 2002)

Black Omega or anyone else:  

Can someone please give me a basic overview of the Dragon Clans philosophy, military, important NPCs and who their allies/enemies are among the clans?  Sorry if this is a hassle.


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 12, 2002)

TheWiseWarlord said:
			
		

> *Black Omega or anyone else:
> 
> Can someone please give me a basic overview of the Dragon Clans philosophy, military, important NPCs and who their allies/enemies are among the clans?  Sorry if this is a hassle. *



Um.long story.  Traditional ally, Scorpion Clan.  Phoenix would be the closest thing they have to an enemy.  Militarily, they are known for their two weapon fighting style.  The Mirumoto are the only family in the empire to train to use both katana and wakizashi together.  The tattooed monks are know for their unusual abilities and zen outlook on life.  The Dragon tend to sit back and observe far more thanrush out and make things happen.


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 12, 2002)

I see.  Thanks!  However, could you just tell me a few more things....  What is the Dragon Clans opinion of the Unicorn, Fox, and Mantis clans?  Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 12, 2002)

From d20 rokugan:
The Unicorn, Crab and Mantis are indifferent to the Dragon, and the feeling is returned. The Unicorn see the Dragon as outsiders, just as the Empire regularly views the Unicorn, but have not made any overt steps to strenghten relations between the two clans. The Dragon do not fully understand the Unicorn, either, and for the timebeing are not interested in changing this fact, The Mantis are much too distant from Dragon's borders for the clans to give one another much thought, as are the Crab.

As for philosophy, Togashi didn't even participate in the kami first fight for power, and was charged to watch the Empire with an impartial eye. Basically Dragon don't mess with other clan affairs as long as they don't mess with Dragon affairs, and if they do, they will regret it.


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 12, 2002)

With regard to the Fox, I'msure the Dragon respect them and their knowledge of nature.  But once again, they are very distant and are probably not thought about much.

You should have quite a bit of freedom with regard to setting attitudes.


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 12, 2002)

Excellent.  Thank you both very much.  I think I understand the Dragon Clan now.


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 12, 2002)

To understand the Dragon, one must understand the sound of one hand clapping.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

Black Omega... do you think it would be appropriate to give you a title or something? I know I'm DMing this shin-dig, but you are the Database of the game. Are you still sure you don't want to play? I know it's not the same as the Rokugan you "know" but I think you would enjoy being a player. I kinda need someone to join in to fill in that Mantis Clan slot.

Just ramblin... I just ate some not-quite-cooked-enough french toast... going to nappy nappy nappy soon.


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 12, 2002)

*TheWiseWarlord holds his right hand up, bringing his fingers down on his palm repeatedly.

Guess I understand the Dragon.


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 12, 2002)

I would like to have Black Omega play.  However, if he chooses not to, I'm rather certain either Mr.Draco or TFO will pick up the Mantis Clan.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

TheWiseWarlord, how long have you been on these boards? Have you ever been under another name?

Yes, Mr_Draco's calculating play style would fit the Mantis, at least the Mantis Technomancy


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 12, 2002)

I've lurked on these boards for a while.  I've been around since this site was under Eric Noah, actually.  The only possible bad consequence of having Mr.Draco play the Mantis Clan would be he might make them a tad too evil.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 12, 2002)

I'm still wondering how can we possibly save the Empire if Sollyr is going to play Daigotsu with a uber-artifact. Last time he only destroyed a couple hundreds solar systems. 

Black Omega, if you don't want to play, would you mind be the Oracles?


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 12, 2002)

PC:   Redfur,  Kitsune Druid 20  Honour 2 Alignment: Chaotic Good PL 3
NPCs: 10 Level 14 NPCs soon to be detailed
Artifact: 10 PL (Staff of the Trickser)
Elite Forces: (Spirits from the Realm of Animals) 20 PL
Bringing my PL to a total of 65
If I can I'd like to lay claim to the Realm of Animals as one of my territories.


Email Address is warwickhotel@in.com.au for the scroll.


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 12, 2002)

*

In addition to his previous claims, Lord Benjarmon claims the following territories for the Dragon Clan:




			* Heibeisu (City) PL 3 : IR 4
* Heigen Ryo Kokoro (Dragon Heart Plain) PL 3 : IR 0
* Hinanbasho sano Mitsu Shimai (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
* Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
* Shiro Chuda (Ruins) PL 3 : IR 1
* Nemui Kaminari Yama (Sleeping Thunder Mountain) PL 3 : IR 0
		
Click to expand...


*
My total Power Level is now 115.  I have 5 left to spend, since my cap is now 120 because I claimed the Dragon Clan Sword Artifact for my PC.


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 12, 2002)

I now claim:

*



			* Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 3
		
Click to expand...


*
I am likely going to get two 14th level NPCs as well.  My PL will go to 120 at that point.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

Kalanyr, I'll allow your claims of course. Now this animal Domian... does it qualify as a demiplane or something? Or is there a location I can assign it to?


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 12, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Kalanyr, I'll allow your claims of course. Now this animal Domian... does it qualify as a demiplane or something? Or is there a location I can assign it to? *



Chikushudo, the Realm of Animals.

Close to Ningen-do, the Realm of Mortals (Rokugan) as well as Sakkaku, the Realm of Mischief.  It is the domain of greater animal spirits as well as the more destructive hengeyokai and Inari, Fortune of Rice.  It is a separate spirit realm from Rokugan, with thge only entrance in Kitsune Mori.

And I'm thinking on the Mantis.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 12, 2002)

Kalanyr, here is a nice mon for your clan: http://pages.prodigy.net/piratespice/l5r/clans/foxclan.html

Creamsteak, the realms of rokugan basically coexist in the same place (or near, anyway) the realm of mortals. Animals exist in both the realm of animals and the realm of mortals. Ther is indeed a passage to the realm of animals in Kitsune forest, like there is one to Jigoku at the bottom of Fu Leng festering pit. If you want to open claims to other realms is your call.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 12, 2002)

Macbrea already posted a Fox mon. Many thanks Macbrea.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

*New Lists*

_	Important Characters of Rokugan	_ 
*	NPCs (Optional Player Characters)	* 
	Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10)	PL 1		
	Crane Clan Champion: Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5) 	PL 1		
*	Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5)	PL 3		
	Fox Clan Champion: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8)	PL 1		
	Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) 	PL 2		
	Mantis Clan Champion: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 1		
	Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) 	PL 2		
	Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) 	PL 2		
	Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) 	PL 2		
	Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 20) Leader of the Maho-tsukai	PL 3		
	Tsuburu no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) One of two Oni lords sworn to Daigotsu	PL 2		
	Kyoso no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) Exiled to Jigoku, Rokugani Hell, by Daigotsu.	PL 2		
*	Lead by Shahai (Female Shu 7/Maho-tsukai 11) Leader of the Blood Speakers	PL 2		
Custom - 	Lord Benjarmon, (Berserker 4/Fighter 6/Warmaster 10) Gaijin (No Description Available)	PL 3		
Custom - 	Hida Sonoru, (Samurai 14) (No Description Available)	PL 1		
Custom - 	Moto Chagatai (Fighter 4, Berserker 10) PL 1	PL 1		
Custom - 	Iuchi Lixue (Shugenja 12) PL 1	PL 1		
Custom - 	Moto Chen (Samurai 6, Ranger 6) PL 1	PL 1		

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Crab Clan	 
	Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) 	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) 	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) 	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) 	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Ftr 4/Sam 2/Rng 1/Shadowlands Vet 7)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Oga Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kiwase Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Jime Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ayo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Gihazo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Doman Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Shinda Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crab / Falcon Clan	 
*	Himo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crane Clan	 
*	Doji (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Asahina (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kimita (Female Shu 12)	PL 2	:	IR 2
*	Daidoji (Fighter/Daidoji Bodyguard/Honor 2) Daimyo: Daidoji Rekai (Female Sam 10/Ftr 10)	PL 10	:	IR 28
*	Kakita (Samurai or Courtier/Iaijutsu Master/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kakita Kaiten (Male Sam 15)	PL 5	:	IR 8
*	Yasuki (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo Yasuki Hachi (Male Sam 5/Ftr 4)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Sumiga Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Jodo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Wadashi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Ukyo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kintani Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Hyumisa Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Umi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Buneya Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Chiji Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crane / Crab Clan	 
*	Nodai Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Dragon Clan	 
	Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5)	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10)	PL 9	:	IR 23
	Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13)	PL 3	:	IR 3
	Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8)	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16)	PL 6	:	IR 11
	Gakuon Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Yamastuke Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Shisame Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tosie Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kokozen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Yumeji Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Dragonfly Clan	 
*	Jishomi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Fox Clan	 
	Kitsune (Ranger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Chikushudo, Realm of Animals (Druid/Honor 2) "Daimyo" Kitsune Redfur (Druid 20)	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Namide Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Hare Clan	 
*	Southern Kiamu (1/2 Province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Northen Kiamu (1/2 Province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Imperial Provinces	 
*	Rintem Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Okuan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Miya Estates Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Emonji Province Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Lion Clan	 
	Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3)	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9)	PL 6	:	IR 21
	Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16)	PL 6	:	IR 21
	Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8)	PL 5	:	IR 15
*	Etsu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Ibe Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Mukano Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Hozemon Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Sasaryu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Korjima Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kaitomo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Ami Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis Clan	 
*	Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 25	:	IR 50
*	Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17)	PL 25	:	IR 50
*	Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) 	PL 25	:	IR 50
*	Samato Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Buhan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Nikado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Sameisa Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis / Centipede Clan	 
*	Isaru Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis / Wasp Clan	 
*	Yoka Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Monkey Clan	 
*	Northern Yaen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Southern Yaen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Nezumi 	 
	Crippled Bone Nezumi Tribe (bezerkers/bushi) PL 30 IR 20	PL 16	:	IR 12
	Grasping Paw Nezumi Tribe (rogue) PL 20 IR 25	PL 14	:	IR 8
	Tattered Ear Nezumi Tribe (Bushi/rogue/ranger) PL 25 IR 20	PL 15	:	IR 10
	Third Whisker Nezumi Tribe (Sorcerors) PL 25 IR 20	PL 15	:	IR 10

	Nagas (Non-Claimable Powers)	 
(N)	Shinomen Provinces	PL 15	:	IR 3

	Ox Clan	 
*	Oushiza Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Phoenix Clan	 
	Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) 	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Isawa (Shugenja/Void Disciple/Honor 2) Daimyo: ruled by the Council of Elemental Masters. This council also rules the Phoenix.	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Shijen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tenza Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Giryu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Osu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Iyado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ryujo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	The Elemental Legions (Tsunami Legion, Firestorm Legion, Hurricane Initiates and Avalance Guard). 	PL 5	:	IR 5

	Scorpion Clan	 
	Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) 	PL 9	:	IR 23
	Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12)	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Mirumisei Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Iha Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Gashi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tochi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kawayo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Mimano Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Sparrow Clan	 
*	Ashai Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Tortoise Clan	 
*	Northern Zamede (1/2 province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Southern Zamede (1/2 province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Unicorn Clan	 
	Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) 	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8)	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20)	PL 10	:	IR 28
*	Ito Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Temimo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Hinoma Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Junan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Gamo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kugoi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Hanmida Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Shadowlands Oni and the Blood Speakers	 
	Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.)	PL 50	:	IR 0
	Blood Speakers (A secret cult of Maho-tsukai working for evil and chaos through the Emerald Empire…)	PL 30	:	IR 5
	Daigotsu's Personal Guard (A group of Oni and other tainted creatures sworn to protecting Daigotsu.)	PL 20	:	IR 0
*	Horde of Tsuburu no Oni (The Horde of Shadowlands Oni pledged to Tsuburo no Oni)	PL 20	:	IR 0
	Horde of Kyoso no Oni (A Rogue group of Oni, loyal to Kyoso no Oni, and pledged to the destruction of Daigotsu)	PL 20	:	IR 0

_	Territories in the Far South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aiso ni Ryokosha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Bells of the Dead (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole)	PL 24	:	IR 8
	Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site)	PL 12	:	IR 4
*	Haikyo Sano Kappa (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
	Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Jukami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kabe ue no ho ni sa Umi (Wall above the Ocean)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kaiu Toge (Carpernter Pass)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Kawa Kurai Tsuki (River of the Dark Moon)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kenkai Hanto (Lookout Peninsula)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kishi no Mizu-umi (Forbidden Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Koten (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kuroi Yubi Kawa (Black Finger River)	PL 2	:	IR 0
	Kuni Areno (Kuni Wastes)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kyuden Hida (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Nishiyama (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Saigo no Kamae Heigen (Last Stand Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Shinden Asahina (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Shiro Hiruma (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Kuni (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Sunda Mizu (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Watchtower of the East (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Yasuki Yashiki (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Yugure Yama (Twilight Mountains)	PL 20	:	IR 0

_	Territories in the South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aka Mizu-umi (Red Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Beiden (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Dangai (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Ginasutra (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Hotei Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Iyotishi (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Kagoki (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaia Osho (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaiu Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Kakita Bogu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kamisori sano Yoake Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kitsune Mori (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Koeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kuda (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Bayushi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Miya (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Maemikake (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Meidochi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Midaki (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizu-umi no Fu-ko (Lake of Sorrows)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Mizu-umi no Sakura Yuki (Lake of Cherry Blossom Snow)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Nirukti (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Ronin Chiiki (Ronin Plains)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Shiden Osano-Wo (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shimomura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiro Heichi (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Shiro Kaotsuki no Higashi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Siksa (Town)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Taki sano Okami Jikan (Hour of the Wolf Falls)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Takia Kusa Heigen (Tall Grass Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Tani Hitokage (Valley of the Spirit)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Tomb of Iuchiban (Maho Site)	PL 12	:	IR 4
*	Vyakarana (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Watchtower of the West (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Zakyo (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4

_	Territories in the Far South East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Bunyo sana Asahina (Fields of the Morning Sun)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Daidoji Training Grounds (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Higashiyama (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Inazuma (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Kaimentsu-uo Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Koutetsukan (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Maigosera Seido (Lighthouse)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Mura Sabishi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Okami (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Oni Mura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Tokigogachu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Umoeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yama ue na ho ni Umi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yasuki Hanko (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

_	Territories in the South East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aketsu (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Daidoji Yukan-se (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Hanto no Yoake (Peninsula of Dawn)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen no Doji (Doji Family Plains)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Higashi Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaia Osho Mura (Humble Priest Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kawa na Zatu Shudoshi (River of the Blind Monk)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kitsune Mori (Forest of the Fox)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Kitsune Mori Mura (Village in the Forest of the Fox)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyuden Doji (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Kitsune (Fox Clan Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Gotei (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Maigo no Musume Wan (Lost Daughter Bay)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Minawa Chushin (village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizen (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Musume (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Nichibotsu Fushere (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Nishi Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Otosan Uchi (Capital)	PL 4	:	IR 5
*	Samui Kaze (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Shima No Kinu (Island of Silk)	PL 5	:	IR 0 
*	Shima No Koshinryo (Island of Spice)	PL 5	:	IR 0 
*	Umi Yakamo (Sea of the Sun God)	PL 10	:	IR 0 
*	Wan no Asaguroi Mizu (Bay of Dark Water)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Wan Sana Kin Taiyo (Bay of the Golden Sun)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Yufu-ku Na Heigen (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4

_	Territories in the West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Bishamon Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Daikoku Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Duzaki (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Hae Moete (Firefly River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Yuki (Snow Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Hisatu-Kesu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kakusu Keikei Torid-e (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kanemochi Kaeru (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Kawa Mitsu Kishi (Three Sides River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kawa Sano Fui no Dansei wo Sasu (River of the Unexpected Hero)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kenson Gakka (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Kita Toge (Northern Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kudo (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kyodai Na Ana (The Great Crater)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kyuden Ikoma (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Meiyo Gisei (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Minami Toke (Southern Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Mizu (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Mizu-Umi Kiku Hanabira (Chrysanthemum Petal Lake)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Naga Doro Heigen (Naga Road Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Nihai Tower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Otaku Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Pokau (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Ryoko Owari (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Seikitsu San Tama no Oi (Spine of the World Mountains)	PL 10	:	IR 0 
	Shinomen Tower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Shiranai (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Shiro Ide (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Iuchi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiroi Kishi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shiroi Kishi Heigen (White Shore Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiroi Kishi Mizu-umi (White Shore Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiro Shosuro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Soshi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Usagi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Toge Puramu Hana (Plum Blossom Pass)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Turo Kojiri (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Watchtower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Yama sano Kaminari (Mountain of the Seven Thunders)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Yogo Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5

_	Territories in the East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Castle of the Emerald Champion (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Eiyu ni Suru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Foshi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Heigen No Hayai Mondai (Plain of Fast Troubles)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Osari (Plains of the Crane Clan)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Senjo (Plains of Battle)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kaeru (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Ken Hayai (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kiken No Toge (Treacherous Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kita Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kosaten Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kyuden Seppun (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Tonba (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Mamoru Kyotei (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Morikage (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Moshi Shiro (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Nanashi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Nikesake (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Ninkatoshi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Obobeshinu Boekisho Kawa (Drowned Merchant River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Oiku (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Omoidoso (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Ranbo (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Renga (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Rugashi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Ryu Bannin (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Shiro Akodo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Daidoji (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Matsu (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro no Yojin (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro sano Kakita (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Shiba (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Toi Koku (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Tonfajutsen (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Ukabu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yama no Kuyami (Mountains of Regret)	PL 3	:	IR 0 

_	Territories in the North West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Akami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Bikami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Bugaisha (Fort)	PL 10	:	IR 10
*	Egami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Exile's Road Watchtower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Fu-kurokujin Seido (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Heigen Kori (Ice Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kamashimino Komichi (Sorrow's Path)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kawa Nemui (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kawa Nemui (Sleeping River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kibukito (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kurayami-ha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/West) 	PL 20	:	IR 0 
*	Kyodaina Josho Suru (The Great Climb)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kyuden Togashi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Maigo no Samurai (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizu umi Ryo (Dragon Lake)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Oshindoka (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Reihado Bomeidoro (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shiro Shinjo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Moto (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Takaikabe (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Toshi no aida ni Kawa (City between the Rivers) (city)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Yamasura (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Yashigi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1



_	Territories in the North East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Duro Owari (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Heibeisu (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Heigen Ryo Kokoro (Dragon Heart Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Hinanbasho sano Mitsu Shimai (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Kanawa Taki (Iron Ring Cascade)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/East)	PL 20	:	IR 0
*	Kyodai na Taiyo (The Great Fall)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Kyuden Hitomi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Isawa (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Michita Yasumi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Mori Isawa (Phoenix Woodlands)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Nemui Kaminari Yama (Sleeping Thunder Mountain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Reihado sano Ki-Rin (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Reihado Uikku (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Seido Jurojin (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shinsei na Sumai (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shiro Agasha (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Asako (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Chuda (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
	Shiro Kitsuki (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Mirumoto (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Tamori (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Tani Giza (Jagged Valley)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Yabanjin Mura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yoshosha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

	*Territories that have not been claimed*			

*	Darkwolf: PL = 120/150	* 
	Kyoso no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) Exiled to Jigoku, Rokugani Hell, by Daigotsu. PL 2 			
	Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.) PL 50 : IR 0			
	Daigotsu's Personal Guard (A group of Oni and other tainted creatures sworn to protecting Daigotsu.) PL 20 : IR 0			
	Horde of Kyoso no Oni (A Rogue group of Oni, loyal to Kyoso no Oni, and pledged to the destruction of Daigotsu) PL 20 : IR 0			
	The Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole) PL 24 : IR 8 			
	4 Oni Lords (NPCs) 1 PL each : PL 4			

*	Kalanyr: PL = 65/110	* 
	Kitsune (Ranger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 4 : IR 5			
	Namide Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Fox Clan Champion: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 1			
	Kaia Osho Mura (Humble Priest Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kitsune Mori Mura (Village in the Forest of the Fox) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kyuden Kitsune (Fox Clan Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Kitsune Mori (Forest of the Fox) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Redfur, Kitsune Druid 20 Honour 2 Alignment: Chaotic Good PL 3	
	10 Level 14 NPCs	
	Artifact: Staff of the Trickster	
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals 20 PL	
	Chikushudo, Realm of Animals (Druid/Honor 2) "Daimyo" Kitsune Redfur (Druid 20) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Kitsune (Ranger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 4 : IR 5	

*	Knight Otu: PL = 120/140	*
	Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 2 	
	Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 7 : IR 14	
	Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Isawa (Shugenja/Void Disciple/Honor 2) Daimyo: ruled by the Council of Elemental Masters. This council also rules the Phoenix. PL 10 : IR 28
	Kyuden Isawa (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
	Reihado Uikku (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
	Mamoru Kyotei (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Shiro Asako (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Mori Isawa (Phoenix Woodlands) PL 1 : IR 0
	Kanawa Taki (Iron Ring Cascade) PL 1 : IR 0
	Tani Giza (Jagged Valley) PL 3 : IR 0
	Shinsei na Sumai (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Shijen Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Tenza Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Giryu Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Osu Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Iyado Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Ryujo Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Seido Jurojin (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
	Reihado sano Ki-Rin (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Michita Yasumi (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Ukabu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Shiro Shiba (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Nikesake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Omoidoso (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Shiro Agasha (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	The Elemental Legions (Tsunami Legion, Firestorm Legion, Hurricane Initiates and Avalance Guard). PL 5 : IR 5	

*	Lichtenhart: PL = 120/140	*
	Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 2
	Shiro Ide (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Shiro Iuchi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Shiro Shinjo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Kyodai Na Ana (The Great Crater) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Kita Toge (Northern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Minami Toge (Southern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Shinomen Tower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Watchtower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Shiro Moto (castle) PL 7: IR 5
	Toshi no aida ni Kawa (City between the Rivers) (city) PL 3: IR 4
	Duzaki (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Hae Moete (Firefly River) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Kawa Sano Fui no Dansei wo Sasu (River of the Unexpected Hero) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Mizu (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Naga Doro Heigen (Naga Road Plain) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Shiroi Kishi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Shiroi Kishi Heigen (White Shore Plain) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Otaku Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
	Temimo Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Hinoma Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Junan Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Moto Chagatai (Fighter 4, Berserker 10) PL 1
	Iuchi Lixue (Shugenja 12) PL 1
	Moto Chen (Samurai 6, Ranger 6) PL 1
	Hisatu-Kesu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Turo Kojiri (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Exile's Road Watchtower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Moto Chagatai (Fighter 4, Berserker 10) PL 1
	Iuchi Lixue (Shugenja 12) PL 1
	Moto Chen (Samurai 6, Ranger 6) PL 1	

*	Macbrea: PL = 110/110	*
	Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 2 	
	Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 9 : IR 23	
	Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Kyuden Bayushi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Shiro Shosuro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Ryoko Owari (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Yogo Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Beiden (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Kagoki (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Shimomura (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Shiro Soshi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Nihai Tower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3	
	Hotei Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Pokau (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Seikitsu San Tama no Oi (Spine of the World Mountains) PL 10 : IR 0	
	Mirumisei Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Iha Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Gashi Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Ado Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Tochi Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Kawayo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Mimano Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Celestial sword of Clan scorpion, Wielder: Bayushi Nori +3/+3 to attack/defend.	

*	Serpenteye: PL = 27/150	*
	Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9) PL 6 : IR 21	
	Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 21	
	Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8) PL 5 : IR 15	
	Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) PL 2 	

*	Sollir Furryfoot: PL = 3/30	*
	Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 20) Leader of the Maho-tsukai PL 3 as my PC	

*	Tarrasque: PL = 50/120	*
	Tsuburu no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) One of two Oni lords sworn to Daigotsu PL 2	
	Blood Speakers (A secret cult of Maho-tsukai working for evil and chaos through the Emerald Empire…) PL 30 : IR 5	
	Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site) PL 12 : IR 4	
	Bells of the Dead (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	

*	TheWiseWarlord: PL = 124?/120 (Check my count)	*
	Lord Benjarmon: Berserker 4/ Fighter 6/ Warmaster 10. His Honor is 4. PL 3	
	Banner of the Dragon (+1/+1) Army Bonus	
	Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 3
	Dragon Clan Sword Artifact (+3/+3) Character Bonus
	Level 14 NPC
	Level 14 NPC
	Otosan Uchi (Capital) PL 4 : IR 5 
	Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 10 : IR 28
	Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10) PL 9 : IR 23
	Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13) PL 3 : IR 3
	Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8) PL 7 : IR 14
	Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 11
	Gakuon Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Yamastuke Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Shisame Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Tosie Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Kokozen Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Yumeji Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Kyuden Hitomi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Shiro Tamori (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Kitsuki (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Mirumoto (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Heibeisu (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Heigen Ryo Kokoro (Dragon Heart Plain) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Hinanbasho sano Mitsu Shimai (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Chuda (Ruins) PL 3 : IR 1	
	Nemui Kaminari Yama (Sleeping Thunder Mountain) PL 3 : IR 0	

*	Xeriar: PL = 120/120	*
	Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Ftr 4/Sam 2/Rng 1/Shadowlands Vet 7) PL 4 : IR 5
	Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 
	Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall) PL 3 : IR 0
	Kaiu Toge (Carpenter Pass) PL 3 : IR 0
	Kuni Areno (Kuni Wastes) PL 3 : IR 0
	Kyuden Hida (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
	Shiro Hiruma (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Shiro Kuni (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Yasuki Yashiki (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Hida Sonoru, (Samurai 14) (No Description Available) PL 1
	Oga Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand) PL 1 : IR 0
	Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay) PL 3 : IR 0
	Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge) PL 1 : IR 0
	Koten (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Nishiyama (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Sunda Mizu (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Watchtower of the East (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane) PL 3 : IR 0
	Kabe ue no ho ni sa Umi (Wall above the Ocean) PL 3 : IR 0
	Kaiu Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Kakita Bogu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Kuda (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Maemikake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Watchtower of the West (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Kiwase Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Jime Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Ayo Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Gihazo Province PL 5 : IR 1


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

Check my numbers...

And I shall call Fighter-mon! He's stupid, but he's a badass!

Lame Joke.


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 12, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Check my numbers...
> 
> And I shall call Fighter-mon! He's stupid, but he's a badass!
> 
> Lame Joke. *



And change his hair toblack and he could almost be Goku..


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 12, 2002)

Made me laugh.    Crabs... they're stupid, yet badass.  

I count myself at 121 PL.  I'll drop one NPC so I'm at 120.  My math might be off, but I don't think so.

Edit:  Recounted, I'm at 129 PL.  I'll drop the appropiate territories momentarily.  I am now keeping the extra NPC.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

If I put gold flames and gold hair on him... would that make him Super Saiyan Fighter? Great Idea! Thanx!


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 12, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *If I put gold flames and gold hair on him... would that make him Super Saiyan Fighter? Great Idea! Thanx! *



He says to the person who watches DBZ everyday..  Go for it!


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

Godamnit, I can't count tonight. I just got 129 for your total PL TWW. I'm just going to ignore it till tomorrow, because something tells me next time I count your going to have 150.

Now to make SS-Fighter.


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 12, 2002)

129 is correct.  I missed a territory my first time around.    I hereby drop:

Hinanbasho sano Mitsu Shimai (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2 
Shiro Chuda (Ruins) PL 3 : IR 1


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

_	Important Characters of Rokugan	_ 
*	NPCs (Optional Player Characters)	* 
	Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10)	PL 1		
	Crane Clan Champion: Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5) 	PL 1		
	Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5)	PL 3		
	Fox Clan Champion: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8)	PL 1		
	Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) 	PL 2		
	Mantis Clan Champion: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 1		
	Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) 	PL 2		
	Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) 	PL 2		
	Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) 	PL 2		
	Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 20) Leader of the Maho-tsukai	PL 3		
	Tsuburu no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) One of two Oni lords sworn to Daigotsu	PL 2		
	Kyoso no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) Exiled to Jigoku, Rokugani Hell, by Daigotsu.	PL 2		
*	Lead by Shahai (Female Shu 7/Maho-tsukai 11) Leader of the Blood Speakers	PL 2		
Custom - 	Lord Benjarmon, (Berserker 4/Fighter 6/Warmaster 10) Gaijin (No Description Available)	PL 3		
Custom - 	Hida Sonoru, (Samurai 14) (No Description Available)	PL 1
Custom - 	Moto Chagatai (Fighter 4, Berserker 10) PL 1	PL 1
Custom - 	Iuchi Lixue (Shugenja 12) PL 1	PL 1
Custom - 	Moto Chen (Samurai 6, Ranger 6) PL 1	PL 1

_	Important Items	_
*	Artifacts (Customized Creations)	*
	Dragon	
	Banner of the Dragon (+1/+1) Army Bonus	
	Dragon Clan Sword Artifact (+3/+3) Character Bonus	

	Fox	
	Staff of the Trickster (+1/+1) Army Bonus	

	Pheonix	
	Keitaku, the Celestial Sword of the Phoenix (+3/+3) Character Bonus	
	Isawa's Helm (+3/+3) Character Bonus			

	Scorpion	 
	Celestial sword of Clan scorpion (+3/+3) Character Bonus			

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Crab Clan	 
	Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) 	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) 	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) 	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) 	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Ftr 4/Sam 2/Rng 1/Shadowlands Vet 7)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Oga Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kiwase Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Jime Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ayo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Gihazo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Doman Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Shinda Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crab / Falcon Clan	 
*	Himo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crane Clan	 
*	Doji (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Asahina (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kimita (Female Shu 12)	PL 2	:	IR 2
*	Daidoji (Fighter/Daidoji Bodyguard/Honor 2) Daimyo: Daidoji Rekai (Female Sam 10/Ftr 10)	PL 10	:	IR 28
*	Kakita (Samurai or Courtier/Iaijutsu Master/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kakita Kaiten (Male Sam 15)	PL 5	:	IR 8
*	Yasuki (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo Yasuki Hachi (Male Sam 5/Ftr 4)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Sumiga Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Jodo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Wadashi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Ukyo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kintani Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Hyumisa Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Umi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Buneya Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Chiji Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crane / Crab Clan	 
*	Nodai Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Dragon Clan	 
	Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5)	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10)	PL 9	:	IR 23
	Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13)	PL 3	:	IR 3
	Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8)	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16)	PL 6	:	IR 11
	Gakuon Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Yamastuke Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Shisame Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tosie Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kokozen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Yumeji Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Dragonfly Clan	 
*	Jishomi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Fox Clan	 
	Kitsune (Ranger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Chikushudo, Realm of Animals (Druid/Honor 2) "Daimyo" Kitsune Redfur (Druid 20)	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Namide Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Hare Clan	 
*	Southern Kiamu (1/2 Province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Northen Kiamu (1/2 Province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Imperial Provinces	 
*	Rintem Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Okuan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Miya Estates Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Emonji Province Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Lion Clan	 
	Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3)	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9)	PL 6	:	IR 21
	Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16)	PL 6	:	IR 21
	Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8)	PL 5	:	IR 15
*	Etsu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Ibe Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Mukano Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Hozemon Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Sasaryu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Korjima Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kaitomo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Ami Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis Clan	 
*	Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 25	:	IR 50
*	Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17)	PL 25	:	IR 50
*	Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) 	PL 25	:	IR 50
*	Samato Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Buhan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Nikado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Sameisa Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis / Centipede Clan	 
*	Isaru Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis / Wasp Clan	 
*	Yoka Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Monkey Clan	 
*	Northern Yaen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Southern Yaen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Nezumi 	 
*	Crippled Bone Nezumi Tribe (bezerkers/bushi)	PL 16	:	IR 12
*	Grasping Paw Nezumi Tribe (rogue)	PL 14	:	IR 8
	Tattered Ear Nezumi Tribe (Bushi/rogue/ranger)	PL 15	:	IR 10
	Third Whisker Nezumi Tribe (Sorcerors)	PL 15	:	IR 10

	Nagas (Non-Claimable Powers)	 
(N)	Shinomen Provinces	PL 15	:	IR 3

	Ox Clan	 
*	Oushiza Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Phoenix Clan	 
	Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) 	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Isawa (Shugenja/Void Disciple/Honor 2) Daimyo: ruled by the Council of Elemental Masters. This council also rules the Phoenix.	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Shijen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tenza Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Giryu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Osu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Iyado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ryujo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	The Elemental Legions (Tsunami Legion, Firestorm Legion, Hurricane Initiates and Avalance Guard). 	PL 5	:	IR 5

	Scorpion Clan	 
	Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) 	PL 9	:	IR 23
	Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12)	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Mirumisei Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Iha Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Gashi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tochi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kawayo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Mimano Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Sparrow Clan	 
*	Ashai Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Tortoise Clan	 
*	Northern Zamede (1/2 province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Southern Zamede (1/2 province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Unicorn Clan	 
	Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) 	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8)	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20)	PL 10	:	IR 28
*	Ito Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Temimo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Hinoma Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Junan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Gamo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kugoi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Hanmida Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Shadowlands Oni and the Blood Speakers	 
	Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.)	PL 50	:	IR 0
	Blood Speakers (A secret cult of Maho-tsukai working for evil and chaos through the Emerald Empire…)	PL 30	:	IR 5
	Daigotsu's Personal Guard (A group of Oni and other tainted creatures sworn to protecting Daigotsu.)	PL 20	:	IR 0
*	Horde of Tsuburu no Oni (The Horde of Shadowlands Oni pledged to Tsuburo no Oni)	PL 20	:	IR 0
	Horde of Kyoso no Oni (A Rogue group of Oni, loyal to Kyoso no Oni, and pledged to the destruction of Daigotsu)	PL 20	:	IR 0

_	Territories in the Far South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aiso ni Ryokosha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Bells of the Dead (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole)	PL 24	:	IR 8
	Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site)	PL 12	:	IR 4
*	Haikyo Sano Kappa (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
	Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Jukami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kabe ue no ho ni sa Umi (Wall above the Ocean)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kaiu Toge (Carpernter Pass)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Kawa Kurai Tsuki (River of the Dark Moon)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kenkai Hanto (Lookout Peninsula)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kishi no Mizu-umi (Forbidden Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Koten (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kuroi Yubi Kawa (Black Finger River)	PL 2	:	IR 0
	Kuni Areno (Kuni Wastes)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kyuden Hida (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Nishiyama (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Saigo no Kamae Heigen (Last Stand Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Shinden Asahina (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Shiro Hiruma (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Kuni (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Sunda Mizu (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Watchtower of the East (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Yasuki Yashiki (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Yugure Yama (Twilight Mountains)	PL 20	:	IR 0

_	Territories in the South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aka Mizu-umi (Red Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Beiden (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Dangai (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Ginasutra (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Hotei Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Iyotishi (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Kagoki (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaia Osho (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaiu Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Kakita Bogu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kamisori sano Yoake Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kitsune Mori (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Koeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kuda (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Bayushi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Miya (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Maemikake (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Meidochi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Midaki (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizu-umi no Fu-ko (Lake of Sorrows)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Mizu-umi no Sakura Yuki (Lake of Cherry Blossom Snow)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Nirukti (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Ronin Chiiki (Ronin Plains)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Shiden Osano-Wo (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shimomura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiro Heichi (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Shiro Kaotsuki no Higashi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Siksa (Town)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Taki sano Okami Jikan (Hour of the Wolf Falls)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Takia Kusa Heigen (Tall Grass Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Tani Hitokage (Valley of the Spirit)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Tomb of Iuchiban (Maho Site)	PL 12	:	IR 4
*	Vyakarana (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Watchtower of the West (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Zakyo (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4

_	Territories in the Far South East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Bunyo sana Asahina (Fields of the Morning Sun)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Daidoji Training Grounds (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Higashiyama (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Inazuma (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Kaimentsu-uo Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Koutetsukan (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Maigosera Seido (Lighthouse)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Mura Sabishi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Okami (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Oni Mura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Tokigogachu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Umoeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yama ue na ho ni Umi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yasuki Hanko (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

_	Territories in the South East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aketsu (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Daidoji Yukan-se (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Hanto no Yoake (Peninsula of Dawn)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen no Doji (Doji Family Plains)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Higashi Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaia Osho Mura (Humble Priest Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kawa na Zatu Shudoshi (River of the Blind Monk)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kitsune Mori (Forest of the Fox)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Kitsune Mori Mura (Village in the Forest of the Fox)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyuden Doji (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Kitsune (Fox Clan Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Gotei (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Maigo no Musume Wan (Lost Daughter Bay)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Minawa Chushin (village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizen (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Musume (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Nichibotsu Fushere (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Nishi Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Otosan Uchi (Capital)	PL 4	:	IR 5
*	Samui Kaze (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Shima No Kinu (Island of Silk)	PL 5	:	IR 0 
*	Shima No Koshinryo (Island of Spice)	PL 5	:	IR 0 
*	Umi Yakamo (Sea of the Sun God)	PL 10	:	IR 0 
*	Wan no Asaguroi Mizu (Bay of Dark Water)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Wan Sana Kin Taiyo (Bay of the Golden Sun)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Yufu-ku Na Heigen (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4

_	Territories in the West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Bishamon Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Daikoku Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Duzaki (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Hae Moete (Firefly River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Yuki (Snow Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Hisatu-Kesu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kakusu Keikei Torid-e (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kanemochi Kaeru (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Kawa Mitsu Kishi (Three Sides River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kawa Sano Fui no Dansei wo Sasu (River of the Unexpected Hero)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kenson Gakka (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Kita Toge (Northern Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kudo (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kyodai Na Ana (The Great Crater)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kyuden Ikoma (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Meiyo Gisei (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Minami Toke (Southern Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Mizu (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Mizu-Umi Kiku Hanabira (Chrysanthemum Petal Lake)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Naga Doro Heigen (Naga Road Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Nihai Tower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Otaku Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Pokau (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Ryoko Owari (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Seikitsu San Tama no Oi (Spine of the World Mountains)	PL 10	:	IR 0 
	Shinomen Tower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Shiranai (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Shiro Ide (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Iuchi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiroi Kishi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shiroi Kishi Heigen (White Shore Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiroi Kishi Mizu-umi (White Shore Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiro Shosuro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Soshi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Usagi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Toge Puramu Hana (Plum Blossom Pass)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Turo Kojiri (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Watchtower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Yama sano Kaminari (Mountain of the Seven Thunders)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Yogo Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5

_	Territories in the East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Castle of the Emerald Champion (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Eiyu ni Suru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Foshi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Heigen No Hayai Mondai (Plain of Fast Troubles)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Osari (Plains of the Crane Clan)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Senjo (Plains of Battle)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kaeru (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Ken Hayai (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kiken No Toge (Treacherous Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kita Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kosaten Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kyuden Seppun (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Tonba (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Mamoru Kyotei (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Morikage (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Moshi Shiro (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Nanashi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Nikesake (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Ninkatoshi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Obobeshinu Boekisho Kawa (Drowned Merchant River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Oiku (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Omoidoso (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Ranbo (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Renga (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Rugashi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Ryu Bannin (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Shiro Akodo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Daidoji (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Matsu (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro no Yojin (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro sano Kakita (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Shiba (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Toi Koku (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Tonfajutsen (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Ukabu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yama no Kuyami (Mountains of Regret)	PL 3	:	IR 0 

_	Territories in the North West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Akami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Bikami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Bugaisha (Fort)	PL 10	:	IR 10
*	Egami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Exile's Road Watchtower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Fu-kurokujin Seido (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Heigen Kori (Ice Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kamashimino Komichi (Sorrow's Path)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kawa Nemui (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kawa Nemui (Sleeping River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kibukito (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kurayami-ha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/West) 	PL 20	:	IR 0 
*	Kyodaina Josho Suru (The Great Climb)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kyuden Togashi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Maigo no Samurai (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizu umi Ryo (Dragon Lake)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Oshindoka (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Reihado Bomeidoro (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shiro Shinjo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Moto (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Takaikabe (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Toshi no aida ni Kawa (City between the Rivers) (city)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Yamasura (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Yashigi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1



_	Territories in the North East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Duro Owari (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Heibeisu (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Heigen Ryo Kokoro (Dragon Heart Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Hinanbasho sano Mitsu Shimai (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Kanawa Taki (Iron Ring Cascade)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/East)	PL 20	:	IR 0
*	Kyodai na Taiyo (The Great Fall)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Kyuden Hitomi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Isawa (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Michita Yasumi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Mori Isawa (Phoenix Woodlands)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Nemui Kaminari Yama (Sleeping Thunder Mountain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Reihado sano Ki-Rin (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Reihado Uikku (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Seido Jurojin (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shinsei na Sumai (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shiro Agasha (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Asako (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Chuda (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
	Shiro Kitsuki (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Mirumoto (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Tamori (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Tani Giza (Jagged Valley)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Yabanjin Mura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yoshosha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

	*Territories that have not been claimed*			

*	Darkwolf: PL = 120/150	* 
	Kyoso no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) Exiled to Jigoku, Rokugani Hell, by Daigotsu. PL 2 			
	Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.) PL 50 : IR 0			
	Daigotsu's Personal Guard (A group of Oni and other tainted creatures sworn to protecting Daigotsu.) PL 20 : IR 0			
	Horde of Kyoso no Oni (A Rogue group of Oni, loyal to Kyoso no Oni, and pledged to the destruction of Daigotsu) PL 20 : IR 0			
	The Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole) PL 24 : IR 8 			
	4 Oni Lords (NPCs) 1 PL each : PL 4			

*	Kalanyr: PL = 110/110	* 
	Kitsune (Ranger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 4 : IR 5			
	Namide Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Fox Clan Champion: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 1			
	Kaia Osho Mura (Humble Priest Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Kitsune Mori Mura (Village in the Forest of the Fox) PL 1 : IR 1
	Kyuden Kitsune (Fox Clan Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
	Kitsune Mori (Forest of the Fox) PL 3 : IR 0
	Redfur, Kitsune Druid 20 Honour 2 Alignment: Chaotic Good PL 3
	10 Level 14 NPCs
	Artifact: Staff of the Trickster
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals 20 PL
	Chikushudo, Realm of Animals (Druid/Honor 2) "Daimyo" Kitsune Redfur (Druid 20) PL 10 : IR 28
	Kitsune (Ranger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 4 : IR 5
	Tattered Ear Nezumi Tribe (Bushi/rogue/ranger) PL 15 : IR 10
	Third Whisker Nezumi Tribe (Sorcerors) PL 15 : IR 10
	Otosan Uchi (Capital) PL 4 : IR 5
	Kyuden Gotei (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
	Nichibotsu Fushere (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3

*	Knight Otu: PL = 120/120	*
	Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 2 	
	Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 7 : IR 14	
	Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Isawa (Shugenja/Void Disciple/Honor 2) Daimyo: ruled by the Council of Elemental Masters. This council also rules the Phoenix. PL 10 : IR 28	
	Kyuden Isawa (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Reihado Uikku (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Mamoru Kyotei (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Shiro Asako (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Mori Isawa (Phoenix Woodlands) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Kanawa Taki (Iron Ring Cascade) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Tani Giza (Jagged Valley) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Shinsei na Sumai (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Shijen Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Tenza Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Giryu Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Osu Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Iyado Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Ryujo Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Seido Jurojin (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
	Reihado sano Ki-Rin (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
	Michita Yasumi (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Ukabu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Shiro Shiba (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Nikesake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Omoidoso (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Shiro Agasha (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	The Elemental Legions (Tsunami Legion, Firestorm Legion, Hurricane Initiates and Avalance Guard). PL 5 : IR 5
	Keitaku, the Celestial Sword of the Phoenix (+3/+3)
	Isawa's Helm (+2/+2)

*	Lichtenhart: PL = 120/140	*
	Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 2	
	Shiro Ide (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Iuchi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Shinjo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kyodai Na Ana (The Great Crater) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Kita Toge (Northern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Minami Toge (Southern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Shinomen Tower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Watchtower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Shiro Moto (castle) PL 7: IR 5
	Toshi no aida ni Kawa (City between the Rivers) (city) PL 3: IR 4
	Duzaki (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Hae Moete (Firefly River) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Kawa Sano Fui no Dansei wo Sasu (River of the Unexpected Hero) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Mizu (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Naga Doro Heigen (Naga Road Plain) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Shiroi Kishi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Shiroi Kishi Heigen (White Shore Plain) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Otaku Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
	Temimo Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Hinoma Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Junan Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Moto Chagatai (Fighter 4, Berserker 10) PL 1
	Iuchi Lixue (Shugenja 12) PL 1	
	Moto Chen (Samurai 6, Ranger 6) PL 1	
	Hisatu-Kesu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Turo Kojiri (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Exile's Road Watchtower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3	
	Moto Chagatai (Fighter 4, Berserker 10) PL 1	
	Iuchi Lixue (Shugenja 12) PL 1	
	Moto Chen (Samurai 6, Ranger 6) PL 1	

*	Macbrea: PL = 110/110	*
	Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 2 	
	Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 9 : IR 23	
	Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Kyuden Bayushi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Shiro Shosuro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Ryoko Owari (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Yogo Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Beiden (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Kagoki (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Shimomura (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Shiro Soshi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Nihai Tower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Hotei Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
	Pokau (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Seikitsu San Tama no Oi (Spine of the World Mountains) PL 10 : IR 0
	Mirumisei Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Iha Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Gashi Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Ado Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Tochi Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Kawayo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Mimano Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Celestial sword of Clan scorpion, Wielder: Bayushi Nori +3/+3 to attack/defend.	

*	Serpenteye: PL = 27/150	*
	Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9) PL 6 : IR 21	
	Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 21	
	Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8) PL 5 : IR 15	
	Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) PL 2 	

*	Sollir Furryfoot: PL = 3/30	*
	Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 20) Leader of the Maho-tsukai PL 3 as my PC	

*	Tarrasque: PL = 50/120	*
	Tsuburu no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) One of two Oni lords sworn to Daigotsu PL 2	
	Blood Speakers (A secret cult of Maho-tsukai working for evil and chaos through the Emerald Empire…) PL 30 : IR 5	
	Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site) PL 12 : IR 4	
	Bells of the Dead (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	

*	TheWiseWarlord: PL = 120/120	*
	Lord Benjarmon: Berserker 4/ Fighter 6/ Warmaster 10. His Honor is 4. PL 3	
	Banner of the Dragon (+1/+1) Army Bonus	
	Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 3	
	Dragon Clan Sword Artifact (+3/+3) Character Bonus	
	Level 14 NPC	
	Level 14 NPC	
	Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10) PL 9 : IR 23	
	Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13) PL 3 : IR 3	
	Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8) PL 7 : IR 14	
	Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 11	
	Gakuon Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Yamastuke Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Shisame Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Tosie Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Kokozen Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Yumeji Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Kyuden Hitomi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
	Shiro Tamori (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Shiro Kitsuki (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Shiro Mirumoto (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Heibeisu (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Heigen Ryo Kokoro (Dragon Heart Plain) PL 3 : IR 0
	Hinanbasho sano Mitsu Shimai (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
	Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Shiro Chuda (Ruins) PL 3 : IR 1
	Nemui Kaminari Yama (Sleeping Thunder Mountain) PL 3 : IR 0

*	Xeriar: PL = 120/120	*
	Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Ftr 4/Sam 2/Rng 1/Shadowlands Vet 7) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 	
	Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Kaiu Toge (Carpenter Pass) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Kuni Areno (Kuni Wastes) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Kyuden Hida (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Shiro Hiruma (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Kuni (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Yasuki Yashiki (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Hida Sonoru, (Samurai 14) (No Description Available) PL 1	
	Oga Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand) PL 1 : IR 0
	Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay) PL 3 : IR 0
	Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge) PL 1 : IR 0
	Koten (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Nishiyama (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Sunda Mizu (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Watchtower of the East (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane) PL 3 : IR 0
	Kabe ue no ho ni sa Umi (Wall above the Ocean) PL 3 : IR 0
	Kaiu Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Kakita Bogu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Kuda (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Maemikake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Watchtower of the West (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Kiwase Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Jime Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Ayo Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Gihazo Province PL 5 : IR 1


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

I think I did a pretty good job for such a small little picture. 
Glee! Yep... yep... I like it. Thank you Black Omega, for the interesting idea. Mwa-ha-ha-ha!


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

Hey Kalanyr, is Festy's character named Sanctus? How cute...


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 12, 2002)

Just making sure you didn't miss my post above:

My PL was 129, you were correct on your second count.  I dropped the territories mentioned in my above post.    Thanks again.

PS

Mock not the Dwarf, for the Dwarf is strong in the ways of the munchkin.  Well, kind of.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 12, 2002)

I'll add these to my claim:
Tattered Ear Nezumi Tribe (Bushi/rogue/ranger) PL 25 IR 20 PL 15 : IR 10
Third Whisker Nezumi Tribe (Sorcerors) PL 25 IR 20 PL 15 : IR 10

Could someone explain the double PL/IR values on these because I just don't get it.

Yes Festy's char is named Sanctus. Maybe I should make him take 45 Ranger levels before I let him advance further.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

Yes, very funny... he he he!

Actually, only the second values are correct. Typo. Oh, I did your corrections on the post above. I'll try and post a list on every page so people that are up-to-date don't have to look around. I feel a bit bad for Tarrasque and Serpenteyes. They might feel overwhelmed if they crawl through all the back-pages. 

If they come by and need to be put-up-to-date just tell them to read the first page and the most recent. I should be able to keep the important updates between those.

And Kal, theres a letter about your Scroll in your Email. You can choose where to hide it and whatever, just inform me. And if you choose to use it, who uses it and where is of course public.

You might want to take some of the less-than-experienced players under your wings. Namely my friend that is going to be joining (since I can't really help him without being too insightful). I think everyone posting so far is pretty quick to learn, though...

ranting...


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 12, 2002)

May the Kami protect me! 

I haven't been away that long, have I?

Ok, lets see - My PL cap raised by 20 points, artifacts are in the game, the Black Scrolls have resurfaced, WiseWarlord is back cool: ), playing the Dragon (frightened look), who are currently my enemies (though they haven't always been), that little test put me as Dragon, with affinity to the Phoenix, did I forget anything?

Creamsteak, it seems as though the Nezumi have two sets of PL/IR, I assume that only the latter is correct?

Isawa's Last Wish, from what I have seen, is extremely powerful - let's just say that Shiba Aikune is currently missing along with it, ok?

As for my new twenty points, here are my new claims:

Keitaku, the Celestial Sword of the Phoenix - it is a +5 spell storing flaming katana. It can hold as many spells as the wielder has Void Points at maximum. When the wielder spends a Void Point to improve a roll, the bonus is increased from +2 to +5 per Void Point spent.

Isawa's Helm - it may only be worn by one who has received it to perform a task set by one or more of the Elemental Masters. While the Helm is worn, the character gains a +10 Void bonus to AC. The Helm also grants absolute immunity to mind-affecting spells including all enchantment and illusion spells. The exception of this rule is those enchantments cast by the Elemental Masters, which can affect the wearer regardless of range.

These decriptions are from Magic of Rokugan.

I think these artifacts would take up my new 20 points. Keitaku goes to my PC, Shiba Tsukune rather than Shiba Aikune, who is currently missing (a reversal of the story).
Isawa's Helm is kept in Kyuden Isawa, until a time it is presented to a character.

Edit - the Nezumis have already been dealt with while I typed.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

*creamsteak puts a little check by your notes and goes into his listes to update them*

I'm adding an Artifacts section to the bottom of the List, give me a moment.


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 12, 2002)

Notice:

I've decided to drop the Capital from my claims at this time.  It fit the Mantis Clan, but it does not fit the Dragon Clan to possess the territory.  I will decide what to replace it with in the next three days, I should say.

Knight Otu:

Indeed, the Phoenix Clan should fear the wrath of the Dragon Clan in the coming conflict.  Be warned we will brook no interference with our plans, and I suggest you remove any forces from the Northeast Of Rokugan, which the Dragon Clan plans to fully control.  That is all.  

OOC:

Should be fun to have you playing.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 12, 2002)

I claim the Capital: Otosan Uchi (Capital) PL 4 : IR 5


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 12, 2002)

I also claim:
 Kyuden Gotei (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
 Nichibotsu Fushere (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3

I'd be glad to help a new player out.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

TWW should change his Mon. Just noticed that...


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 12, 2002)

Yes, and I will as soon as possible.  However, I cannot resize the neccessary image, because paint will not open it since it is a Gif.  I had Sollir resize the Mantis Avatar, however he won't be on again until tomorrow.  I will get him to resize the Dragon Avatar then.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

Wait... I think I can do it, let me check...


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 12, 2002)

I'll send you the Avatar I want to use.  If you can resize it, that'd be great.  Going to send it to your e-mail now.


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 12, 2002)

Note:  I'm changing my PCs Honor to 5.  I was looking over his history and basic character, and I decided it fits more.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

Your Email with your mon has been sent.

Note: Honor doesn't have any meaning right now, however all I need is one or two players to  say they want it to mean something and I'll enact the rules somebody offered up earlier.

The rule would be: You cannot "effectively" command units with honor lower than yours. In my language, -1/-1 for every one honor rank your PC is below the power you are commanding.

Powers with no honor score would not be affected.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

_	Important Characters of Rokugan	_ 
*	NPCs (Optional Player Characters)	* 
	Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10)	PL 1		
	Crane Clan Champion: Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5) 	PL 1		
	Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5)	PL 3		
	Fox Clan Champion: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8)	PL 1		
	Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) 	PL 2		
	Mantis Clan Champion: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 1		
	Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) 	PL 2		
	Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) 	PL 2		
	Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) 	PL 2		
	Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 20) Leader of the Maho-tsukai	PL 3		
	Tsuburu no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) One of two Oni lords sworn to Daigotsu	PL 2		
	Kyoso no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) Exiled to Jigoku, Rokugani Hell, by Daigotsu.	PL 2		
*	Lead by Shahai (Female Shu 7/Maho-tsukai 11) Leader of the Blood Speakers	PL 2		
Custom - 	Lord Benjarmon, (Berserker 4/Fighter 6/Warmaster 10) Gaijin (No Description Available)	PL 3		
Custom - 	Hida Sonoru, (Samurai 14) (No Description Available)	PL 1
Custom - 	Moto Chagatai (Fighter 4, Berserker 10) PL 1	PL 1
Custom - 	Iuchi Lixue (Shugenja 12) PL 1	PL 1
Custom - 	Moto Chen (Samurai 6, Ranger 6) PL 1	PL 1

_	Important Items	_
*	Artifacts (Customized Creations)	*
	Dragon	
	Banner of the Dragon (+1/+1) Army Bonus	
	Dragon Clan Sword Artifact (+3/+3) Character Bonus	

	Fox	
	Staff of the Trickster (+1/+1) Army Bonus	

	Pheonix	
	Keitaku, the Celestial Sword of the Phoenix (+3/+3) Character Bonus	
	Isawa's Helm (+3/+3) Character Bonus			

	Scorpion	 
	Celestial sword of Clan scorpion (+3/+3) Character Bonus			

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Crab Clan	 
	Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) 	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) 	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) 	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) 	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Ftr 4/Sam 2/Rng 1/Shadowlands Vet 7)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Oga Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kiwase Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Jime Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ayo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Gihazo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Doman Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Shinda Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crab / Falcon Clan	 
*	Himo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crane Clan	 
*	Doji (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Asahina (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kimita (Female Shu 12)	PL 2	:	IR 2
*	Daidoji (Fighter/Daidoji Bodyguard/Honor 2) Daimyo: Daidoji Rekai (Female Sam 10/Ftr 10)	PL 10	:	IR 28
*	Kakita (Samurai or Courtier/Iaijutsu Master/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kakita Kaiten (Male Sam 15)	PL 5	:	IR 8
*	Yasuki (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo Yasuki Hachi (Male Sam 5/Ftr 4)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Sumiga Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Jodo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Wadashi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Ukyo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kintani Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Hyumisa Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Umi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Buneya Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Chiji Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crane / Crab Clan	 
*	Nodai Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Dragon Clan	 
	Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5)	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10)	PL 9	:	IR 23
	Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13)	PL 3	:	IR 3
	Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8)	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16)	PL 6	:	IR 11
	Gakuon Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Yamastuke Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Shisame Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tosie Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kokozen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Yumeji Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Dragonfly Clan	 
*	Jishomi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Fox Clan	 
	Kitsune (Ranger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Chikushudo, Realm of Animals (Druid/Honor 2) "Daimyo" Kitsune Redfur (Druid 20)	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Namide Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Hare Clan	 
*	Southern Kiamu (1/2 Province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Northen Kiamu (1/2 Province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Imperial Provinces	 
*	Rintem Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Okuan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Miya Estates Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Emonji Province Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Lion Clan	 
	Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3)	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9)	PL 6	:	IR 21
	Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16)	PL 6	:	IR 21
	Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8)	PL 5	:	IR 15
*	Etsu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Ibe Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Mukano Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Hozemon Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Sasaryu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Korjima Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kaitomo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Ami Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis Clan	 
*	Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 25	:	IR 50
*	Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17)	PL 25	:	IR 50
*	Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) 	PL 25	:	IR 50
*	Samato Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Buhan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Nikado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Sameisa Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis / Centipede Clan	 
*	Isaru Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis / Wasp Clan	 
*	Yoka Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Monkey Clan	 
*	Northern Yaen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Southern Yaen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Nezumi 	 
*	Crippled Bone Nezumi Tribe (bezerkers/bushi)	PL 16	:	IR 12
*	Grasping Paw Nezumi Tribe (rogue)	PL 14	:	IR 8
	Tattered Ear Nezumi Tribe (Bushi/rogue/ranger)	PL 15	:	IR 10
	Third Whisker Nezumi Tribe (Sorcerors)	PL 15	:	IR 10

	Nagas (Non-Claimable Powers)	 
(N)	Shinomen Provinces	PL 15	:	IR 3

	Ox Clan	 
*	Oushiza Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Phoenix Clan	 
	Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) 	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Isawa (Shugenja/Void Disciple/Honor 2) Daimyo: ruled by the Council of Elemental Masters. This council also rules the Phoenix.	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Shijen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tenza Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Giryu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Osu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Iyado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ryujo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	The Elemental Legions (Tsunami Legion, Firestorm Legion, Hurricane Initiates and Avalance Guard). 	PL 5	:	IR 5

	Scorpion Clan	 
	Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) 	PL 9	:	IR 23
	Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12)	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Mirumisei Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Iha Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Gashi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tochi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kawayo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Mimano Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Sparrow Clan	 
*	Ashai Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Tortoise Clan	 
*	Northern Zamede (1/2 province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Southern Zamede (1/2 province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Unicorn Clan	 
	Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) 	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8)	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20)	PL 10	:	IR 28
*	Ito Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Temimo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Hinoma Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Junan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Gamo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kugoi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Hanmida Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Shadowlands Oni and the Blood Speakers	 
	Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.)	PL 50	:	IR 0
	Blood Speakers (A secret cult of Maho-tsukai working for evil and chaos through the Emerald Empire…)	PL 30	:	IR 5
	Daigotsu's Personal Guard (A group of Oni and other tainted creatures sworn to protecting Daigotsu.)	PL 20	:	IR 0
*	Horde of Tsuburu no Oni (The Horde of Shadowlands Oni pledged to Tsuburo no Oni)	PL 20	:	IR 0
	Horde of Kyoso no Oni (A Rogue group of Oni, loyal to Kyoso no Oni, and pledged to the destruction of Daigotsu)	PL 20	:	IR 0

_	Territories in the Far South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aiso ni Ryokosha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Bells of the Dead (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole)	PL 24	:	IR 8
	Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site)	PL 12	:	IR 4
*	Haikyo Sano Kappa (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
	Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Jukami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kabe ue no ho ni sa Umi (Wall above the Ocean)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kaiu Toge (Carpernter Pass)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Kawa Kurai Tsuki (River of the Dark Moon)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kenkai Hanto (Lookout Peninsula)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kishi no Mizu-umi (Forbidden Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Koten (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kuroi Yubi Kawa (Black Finger River)	PL 2	:	IR 0
	Kuni Areno (Kuni Wastes)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kyuden Hida (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Nishiyama (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Saigo no Kamae Heigen (Last Stand Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Shinden Asahina (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Shiro Hiruma (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Kuni (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Sunda Mizu (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Watchtower of the East (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Yasuki Yashiki (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Yugure Yama (Twilight Mountains)	PL 20	:	IR 0

_	Territories in the South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aka Mizu-umi (Red Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Beiden (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Dangai (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Ginasutra (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Hotei Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Iyotishi (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Kagoki (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaia Osho (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaiu Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Kakita Bogu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kamisori sano Yoake Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kitsune Mori (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Koeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kuda (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Bayushi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Miya (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Maemikake (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Meidochi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Midaki (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizu-umi no Fu-ko (Lake of Sorrows)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Mizu-umi no Sakura Yuki (Lake of Cherry Blossom Snow)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Nirukti (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Ronin Chiiki (Ronin Plains)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Shiden Osano-Wo (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shimomura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiro Heichi (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Shiro Kaotsuki no Higashi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Siksa (Town)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Taki sano Okami Jikan (Hour of the Wolf Falls)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Takia Kusa Heigen (Tall Grass Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Tani Hitokage (Valley of the Spirit)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Tomb of Iuchiban (Maho Site)	PL 12	:	IR 4
*	Vyakarana (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Watchtower of the West (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Zakyo (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4

_	Territories in the Far South East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Bunyo sana Asahina (Fields of the Morning Sun)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Daidoji Training Grounds (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Higashiyama (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Inazuma (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Kaimentsu-uo Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Koutetsukan (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Maigosera Seido (Lighthouse)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Mura Sabishi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Okami (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Oni Mura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Tokigogachu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Umoeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yama ue na ho ni Umi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yasuki Hanko (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

_	Territories in the South East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aketsu (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Daidoji Yukan-se (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Hanto no Yoake (Peninsula of Dawn)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen no Doji (Doji Family Plains)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Higashi Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaia Osho Mura (Humble Priest Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kawa na Zatu Shudoshi (River of the Blind Monk)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kitsune Mori (Forest of the Fox)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Kitsune Mori Mura (Village in the Forest of the Fox)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyuden Doji (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Kitsune (Fox Clan Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Gotei (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Maigo no Musume Wan (Lost Daughter Bay)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Minawa Chushin (village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizen (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Musume (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Nichibotsu Fushere (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Nishi Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Otosan Uchi (Capital)	PL 4	:	IR 5
*	Samui Kaze (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Shima No Kinu (Island of Silk)	PL 5	:	IR 0 
*	Shima No Koshinryo (Island of Spice)	PL 5	:	IR 0 
*	Umi Yakamo (Sea of the Sun God)	PL 10	:	IR 0 
*	Wan no Asaguroi Mizu (Bay of Dark Water)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Wan Sana Kin Taiyo (Bay of the Golden Sun)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Yufu-ku Na Heigen (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4

_	Territories in the West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Bishamon Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Daikoku Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Duzaki (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Hae Moete (Firefly River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Yuki (Snow Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Hisatu-Kesu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kakusu Keikei Torid-e (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kanemochi Kaeru (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Kawa Mitsu Kishi (Three Sides River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kawa Sano Fui no Dansei wo Sasu (River of the Unexpected Hero)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kenson Gakka (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Kita Toge (Northern Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kudo (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kyodai Na Ana (The Great Crater)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kyuden Ikoma (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Meiyo Gisei (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Minami Toke (Southern Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Mizu (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Mizu-Umi Kiku Hanabira (Chrysanthemum Petal Lake)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Naga Doro Heigen (Naga Road Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Nihai Tower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Otaku Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Pokau (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Ryoko Owari (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Seikitsu San Tama no Oi (Spine of the World Mountains)	PL 10	:	IR 0 
	Shinomen Tower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Shiranai (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Shiro Ide (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Iuchi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiroi Kishi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shiroi Kishi Heigen (White Shore Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiroi Kishi Mizu-umi (White Shore Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiro Shosuro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Soshi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Usagi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Toge Puramu Hana (Plum Blossom Pass)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Turo Kojiri (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Watchtower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Yama sano Kaminari (Mountain of the Seven Thunders)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Yogo Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5

_	Territories in the East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Castle of the Emerald Champion (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Eiyu ni Suru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Foshi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Heigen No Hayai Mondai (Plain of Fast Troubles)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Osari (Plains of the Crane Clan)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Senjo (Plains of Battle)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kaeru (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Ken Hayai (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kiken No Toge (Treacherous Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kita Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kosaten Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kyuden Seppun (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Tonba (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Mamoru Kyotei (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Morikage (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Moshi Shiro (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Nanashi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Nikesake (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Ninkatoshi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Obobeshinu Boekisho Kawa (Drowned Merchant River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Oiku (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Omoidoso (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Ranbo (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Renga (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Rugashi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Ryu Bannin (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Shiro Akodo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Daidoji (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Matsu (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro no Yojin (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro sano Kakita (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Shiba (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Toi Koku (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Tonfajutsen (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Ukabu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yama no Kuyami (Mountains of Regret)	PL 3	:	IR 0 

_	Territories in the North West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Akami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Bikami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Bugaisha (Fort)	PL 10	:	IR 10
*	Egami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Exile's Road Watchtower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Fu-kurokujin Seido (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Heigen Kori (Ice Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kamashimino Komichi (Sorrow's Path)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kawa Nemui (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kawa Nemui (Sleeping River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kibukito (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kurayami-ha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/West) 	PL 20	:	IR 0 
*	Kyodaina Josho Suru (The Great Climb)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kyuden Togashi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Maigo no Samurai (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizu umi Ryo (Dragon Lake)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Oshindoka (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Reihado Bomeidoro (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shiro Shinjo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Moto (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Takaikabe (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Toshi no aida ni Kawa (City between the Rivers) (city)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Yamasura (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Yashigi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1



_	Territories in the North East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Duro Owari (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Heibeisu (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Heigen Ryo Kokoro (Dragon Heart Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Hinanbasho sano Mitsu Shimai (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Kanawa Taki (Iron Ring Cascade)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/East)	PL 20	:	IR 0
*	Kyodai na Taiyo (The Great Fall)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Kyuden Hitomi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Isawa (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Michita Yasumi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Mori Isawa (Phoenix Woodlands)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Nemui Kaminari Yama (Sleeping Thunder Mountain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Reihado sano Ki-Rin (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Reihado Uikku (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Seido Jurojin (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shinsei na Sumai (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shiro Agasha (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Asako (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Chuda (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
	Shiro Kitsuki (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Mirumoto (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Tamori (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Tani Giza (Jagged Valley)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Yabanjin Mura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yoshosha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

	*Territories that have not been claimed*			

*	Darkwolf: PL = 120/150	* 
	Kyoso no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) Exiled to Jigoku, Rokugani Hell, by Daigotsu. PL 2 			
	Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.) PL 50 : IR 0			
	Daigotsu's Personal Guard (A group of Oni and other tainted creatures sworn to protecting Daigotsu.) PL 20 : IR 0			
	Horde of Kyoso no Oni (A Rogue group of Oni, loyal to Kyoso no Oni, and pledged to the destruction of Daigotsu) PL 20 : IR 0			
	The Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole) PL 24 : IR 8 			
	4 Oni Lords (NPCs) 1 PL each : PL 4			

*	Kalanyr: PL = 110/110	* 
	Kitsune (Ranger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 4 : IR 5			
	Namide Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Fox Clan Champion: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 1			
	Kaia Osho Mura (Humble Priest Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Kitsune Mori Mura (Village in the Forest of the Fox) PL 1 : IR 1
	Kyuden Kitsune (Fox Clan Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
	Kitsune Mori (Forest of the Fox) PL 3 : IR 0
	Redfur, Kitsune Druid 20 Honour 2 Alignment: Chaotic Good PL 3
	10 Level 14 NPCs
	Artifact: Staff of the Trickster
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals 20 PL
	Chikushudo, Realm of Animals (Druid/Honor 2) "Daimyo" Kitsune Redfur (Druid 20) PL 10 : IR 28
	Kitsune (Ranger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 4 : IR 5
	Tattered Ear Nezumi Tribe (Bushi/rogue/ranger) PL 15 : IR 10
	Third Whisker Nezumi Tribe (Sorcerors) PL 15 : IR 10
	Otosan Uchi (Capital) PL 4 : IR 5
	Kyuden Gotei (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
	Nichibotsu Fushere (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3

*	Knight Otu: PL = 120/120	*
	Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 2 	
	Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 7 : IR 14	
	Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Isawa (Shugenja/Void Disciple/Honor 2) Daimyo: ruled by the Council of Elemental Masters. This council also rules the Phoenix. PL 10 : IR 28	
	Kyuden Isawa (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Reihado Uikku (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Mamoru Kyotei (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Shiro Asako (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Mori Isawa (Phoenix Woodlands) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Kanawa Taki (Iron Ring Cascade) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Tani Giza (Jagged Valley) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Shinsei na Sumai (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Shijen Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Tenza Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Giryu Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Osu Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Iyado Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Ryujo Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Seido Jurojin (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
	Reihado sano Ki-Rin (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
	Michita Yasumi (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Ukabu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Shiro Shiba (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Nikesake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Omoidoso (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Shiro Agasha (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	The Elemental Legions (Tsunami Legion, Firestorm Legion, Hurricane Initiates and Avalance Guard). PL 5 : IR 5
	Keitaku, the Celestial Sword of the Phoenix (+3/+3)
	Isawa's Helm (+2/+2)

*	Lichtenhart: PL = 120/140	*
	Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 2	
	Shiro Ide (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Iuchi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Shinjo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kyodai Na Ana (The Great Crater) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Kita Toge (Northern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Minami Toge (Southern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Shinomen Tower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Watchtower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Shiro Moto (castle) PL 7: IR 5
	Toshi no aida ni Kawa (City between the Rivers) (city) PL 3: IR 4
	Duzaki (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Hae Moete (Firefly River) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Kawa Sano Fui no Dansei wo Sasu (River of the Unexpected Hero) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Mizu (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Naga Doro Heigen (Naga Road Plain) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Shiroi Kishi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Shiroi Kishi Heigen (White Shore Plain) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Otaku Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
	Temimo Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Hinoma Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Junan Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Moto Chagatai (Fighter 4, Berserker 10) PL 1
	Iuchi Lixue (Shugenja 12) PL 1	
	Moto Chen (Samurai 6, Ranger 6) PL 1	
	Hisatu-Kesu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Turo Kojiri (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Exile's Road Watchtower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3	
	Moto Chagatai (Fighter 4, Berserker 10) PL 1	
	Iuchi Lixue (Shugenja 12) PL 1	
	Moto Chen (Samurai 6, Ranger 6) PL 1	

*	Macbrea: PL = 110/110	*
	Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 2 	
	Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 9 : IR 23	
	Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Kyuden Bayushi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Shiro Shosuro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Ryoko Owari (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Yogo Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Beiden (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Kagoki (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Shimomura (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Shiro Soshi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Nihai Tower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Hotei Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
	Pokau (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Seikitsu San Tama no Oi (Spine of the World Mountains) PL 10 : IR 0
	Mirumisei Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Iha Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Gashi Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Ado Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Tochi Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Kawayo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Mimano Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Celestial sword of Clan scorpion, Wielder: Bayushi Nori +3/+3 to attack/defend.	

*	Serpenteye: PL = 27/150	*
	Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9) PL 6 : IR 21	
	Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 21	
	Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8) PL 5 : IR 15	
	Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) PL 2 	

*	Sollir Furryfoot: PL = 3/30	*
	Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 20) Leader of the Maho-tsukai PL 3 as my PC	

*	Tarrasque: PL = 50/120	*
	Tsuburu no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) One of two Oni lords sworn to Daigotsu PL 2	
	Blood Speakers (A secret cult of Maho-tsukai working for evil and chaos through the Emerald Empire…) PL 30 : IR 5	
	Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site) PL 12 : IR 4	
	Bells of the Dead (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	

*	TheWiseWarlord: PL = 120/120	*
	Lord Benjarmon: Berserker 4/ Fighter 6/ Warmaster 10. His Honor is 4. PL 3	
	Banner of the Dragon (+1/+1) Army Bonus	
	Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 3	
	Dragon Clan Sword Artifact (+3/+3) Character Bonus	
	Level 14 NPC	
	Level 14 NPC	
	Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10) PL 9 : IR 23	
	Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13) PL 3 : IR 3	
	Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8) PL 7 : IR 14	
	Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 11	
	Gakuon Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Yamastuke Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Shisame Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Tosie Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Kokozen Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Yumeji Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Kyuden Hitomi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
	Shiro Tamori (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Shiro Kitsuki (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Shiro Mirumoto (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Heibeisu (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Heigen Ryo Kokoro (Dragon Heart Plain) PL 3 : IR 0
	Hinanbasho sano Mitsu Shimai (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
	Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Shiro Chuda (Ruins) PL 3 : IR 1
	Nemui Kaminari Yama (Sleeping Thunder Mountain) PL 3 : IR 0

*	Xeriar: PL = 120/120	*
	Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Ftr 4/Sam 2/Rng 1/Shadowlands Vet 7) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 	
	Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Kaiu Toge (Carpenter Pass) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Kuni Areno (Kuni Wastes) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Kyuden Hida (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Shiro Hiruma (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Kuni (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Yasuki Yashiki (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Hida Sonoru, (Samurai 14) (No Description Available) PL 1	
	Oga Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand) PL 1 : IR 0
	Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay) PL 3 : IR 0
	Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge) PL 1 : IR 0
	Koten (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Nishiyama (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Sunda Mizu (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Watchtower of the East (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane) PL 3 : IR 0
	Kabe ue no ho ni sa Umi (Wall above the Ocean) PL 3 : IR 0
	Kaiu Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Kakita Bogu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Kuda (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Maemikake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Watchtower of the West (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Kiwase Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Jime Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Ayo Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Gihazo Province PL 5 : IR 1


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 12, 2002)

That honour thing is bad for me with a capital B, it doesn't really work for the more evil/chaotic clans, they'd disintegrate in battle from lack of honour.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

Thats what I was leaning for, personally. I don't want players to have no use for acquired power because thier honor "score" wasn't high enough. Sure would have made all of WR's speaches in the last IR pointless.

Oh, and Sollir - I'm still waiting on you to make your artifact.


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 12, 2002)

I thought Honor was going to be used in the game.  I'm just as happy that it's not, however.  I still want to keep the Honor score for my PC, however, just for flavor.   

Avatar works great, by the way, thanks again.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

Last minute stuff before I leave for most of the day:

I'm going to roll again to divide up PL after everyone is pretty much done buying artifacts. Keep in mind that you risk losing PL of your own, and you risk giving it to people that might be your enemies when you craft an artifact.

2 Pheonix Artifacts and 1 Fox Artifact still need to be rolled on, so thats 3 rolls. I anticipate that most players are going to claim 1 or more artifacts in addition. Scrolls are mostly handed out, with one exception (I can't remember who off-hand, but I'm sure they will remind me).

Check your lists of course (I'm obviously not perfect, and the lists are about 700 lines now, compared to the original 450).

Da Da da da... hmmm... what else... hmm... err? I guess thats it, everyone else should be able to protect themselves I guess.


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 12, 2002)

Just a note:  I think that should be 10 extra from me as well.  I don't think the original 150 counted my claim of the Dragon Clan Sword.  I hope the extra PL I'm giving over doesn't go to any of my enemies, heh.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 12, 2002)

Staff of the Trickster: +5 Jade Quarterstaff of Speed and Impact /+5 Chaotic Holy Crystal Quarterstaf of Imapact. Frees a Chaotic wielder from alignment based class restrictions permanently .The wielder is immune to taint and all enchantments and divinations that he does not wish to be subject too. The Staff of the Trickster is a sentient item with formidable intelligence and charisma if a bit lacking in wisdom.

Creamsteak can decide its IR effects


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 12, 2002)

I have decided to make six additonal NPCs, all level 14.  

Class levels are:

Rogue 7/ Ninja Spy 7, Rogue 7/ Shadow Scout 7, Monk 7/ Tattooed Monk 7, Samurai 7/ Weapon Master 7, Shugenja 14, Shugenja 14.

Histories will follow soon.  I will decide on my other two NPCs in a few days.


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 12, 2002)

Ok, I need to drop some items:

I remove my claims to the following to drop my total to 95/110

Seikitsu San Tama no Oi (Spine of the World Mountains) PL 10 : IR 0
Pokau (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
Hotei Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
Kagoki (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
Shimomura (Village) PL 1 : IR 1

I claim the following to bring my total back to 100/100

Celestial sword of Clan Mantis: Same rules as rest of swords. Currently location Kyuden Bayushi main hall on display. PL 10 

PC: Bayushi Nori (male Samurai 19 / honor 2) PL 2
NPC: Bayushi Kanman (male Ninja/Bayushi deciever/Shadow walker 6/4/4 /Honor 0) PL 1

Shinobai Acting Troops (ninja) PL 2  IR 5 
(Special rule: can make an attack on one city unit without retribution if they moved the turn before.)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 12, 2002)

Anyone already claimed the Mantis? (I think so or someone just wants the artifacts )
And where can I see the claims lists?

And is the Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest) Claimable for some custom group?


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 12, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 2 Pheonix Artifacts and 1 Fox Artifact still need to be rolled on, so thats 3 rolls. I anticipate that most players are going to claim 1 or more artifacts in addition. Scrolls are mostly handed out, with one exception (I can't remember who off-hand, but I'm sure they will remind me).
> *




Is it still possible to destroy the scrolls, for those of us who got one but don't want it?


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 12, 2002)

TheWiseWarlord said:
			
		

> *Note:  I'm changing my PCs Honor to 5.  I was looking over his history and basic character, and I decided it fits more. *




Something to be aware of - before Hitomi, the Phoenix and the Dragon were staunch allies for their entire history - they never even had so much as a border skirmish.

Personally I'm still having problems getting around their war in the storyline - friends for over a millenia, I have difficulty even imagining that someone like Agasha Tamori could drive such a wedge between the two clans.


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 12, 2002)

Xeriar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Is it still possible to destroy the scrolls, for those of us who got one but don't want it? *





I honestly don't think they should be able to be destroyed as this means that they would have been destroyed immediately after the freeing of Fu Leng.  The scrolls entice Shugenja to possess them.  But the Samurai class would have destroyed them immediately.   This also results in an activity for the Shadowlands to try and do. Recover all scrolls, by whatever means.


Though, I also feel that the Celestial swords shouldn't be able to be destroyed being artifacts and all.  This means if your clan losses their sword it should have to be hunted down.  I currently possess, storywise, the Mantis clan sword.  It should be a big deal for them to ask, demand, or take the sword back. 


If the scrolls can be destroyed then I will destroy any scroll I receive.  As they are a blight on my Yogo family.  If they cannot be destroyed it means my Yogo family has the task of recovering all of their scrolls and keeping the shadowlands from getting them. 


One way is a 20 second post of "I destroy mine", the other is a herculian plot for me to play with and politic amongst the other players with.


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 12, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Anyone already claimed the Mantis? (I think so or someone just wants the artifacts )
> And where can I see the claims lists?
> 
> And is the Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest) Claimable for some custom group? *




From what I can tell the clans not taken so far are:

Great Clans 

Mantis (islands to the southeast of continent)
Crane (South central coastline) 



Minor clans 
Falcon (Crab territory)
Hare (South scorpion territory)
Ox
Wasp (mantis territory) 
Centipede (mantis territory)
Seppun (imperial family)
Monkey
Dragonfly (almost destroyed by Dragon and Pheonix war)
Sparrow
Tortoise


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

> TheWiseWarlord
> Just a note: I think that should be 10 extra from me as well. I don't think the original 150 counted my claim of the Dragon Clan Sword. I hope the extra PL I'm giving over doesn't go to any of my enemies, heh.



You are right. That makes 4 rolls at this point.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

> Kalanyr
> Staff of the Trickster: +5 Jade Quarterstaff of Speed and Impact /+5 Chaotic Holy Crystal Quarterstaf of Imapact. Frees a Chaotic wielder from alignment based class restrictions permanently .The wielder is immune to taint and all enchantments and divinations that he does not wish to be subject too. The Staff of the Trickster is a sentient item with formidable intelligence and charisma if a bit lacking in wisdom.
> 
> Creamsteak can decide its IR effects




Well, immunity to taint and all enchantments is fine for the weilder, and divinations are okay -but watch out for regular spies. Do you want a +1/+1 Army bonus or a +3/+3 character bonus. Those are the two abilities I am handing out mostly with artifacts. If you want something more precise, tell me.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

> I have decided to make six additonal NPCs, all level 14.
> 
> Class levels are:
> 
> ...




I'll add this post to my notes on your faction.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

> Macbrea
> Ok, I need to drop some items:
> 
> I remove my claims to the following to drop my total to 95/110
> ...




I'll copy your post. Your ninja's will act like NPCs for the purpose of getting from one point to another, and basically can be sent on the same missions. However, they don't regenerate from damage like NPCs, and they are basically normal units.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

> Anyone already claimed the Mantis? (I think so or someone just wants the artifacts )
> And where can I see the claims lists?
> 
> And is the Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest) Claimable for some custom group?




The Mantis is unclaimed at the time you posted this. They can be claimed, but the scorpion clan has thier family sword (+3/+3). If you want to create a custom group, just tell me. If it is a family or clan that isn't fully fletched out, I'll get the info from people to craft your claims. That is what Kalanyr did. If you want a completely customized claim, just give me some information and I'll deduce the PL and IR based on what you give me.

For instance, if you create an NPC and an army assigned to that NPC, The PL for the NPC is determined by his level, and the PL for the army is based on his character levels.

Anything else you need to know?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

> Xeriar
> Is it still possible to destroy the scrolls, for those of us who got one but don't want it?



Yes.


> Something to be aware of - before Hitomi, the Phoenix and the Dragon were staunch allies for their entire history - they never even had so much as a border skirmish.
> 
> Personally I'm still having problems getting around their war in the storyline - friends for over a millenia, I have difficulty even imagining that someone like Agasha Tamori could drive such a wedge between the two clans.



Hmm... interesting. Thank you for the little bit of info.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

> Macbrea
> I honestly don't think they should be able to be destroyed as this means that they would have been destroyed immediately after the freeing of Fu Leng. The scrolls entice Shugenja to possess them. But the Samurai class would have destroyed them immediately. This also results in an activity for the Shadowlands to try and do. Recover all scrolls, by whatever means.
> 
> 
> ...




Scrolls can be  destroyed. It isn't a sudden process, but it can easily be done. If a scroll is involved in a fight, I won't allow it to be destroyed then, but as long as the scroll isn't directly involved in a conflict, you can destroy it. I give PCs the power to destroy artifacts, but not NPCs or units. That's as much of a ruling on this as I want to give. I want everyone to do what they want with the scrolls, but I also don't want them to be insanely easy to get rid of.

Note: Scroll destruction is permanent, but you can scribe copies of the scroll (that are not reusable) before destroying it. Also, you can keep destruction secret and email me.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

> Macbrea
> From what I can tell the clans not taken so far are:
> 
> Great Clans
> ...




That pretty much sums it up, but two Nezumi tribe are still claimable. You can also fletch out the whole family from any minor clan, or the imperials. All of that is fine with me. I'll post the lists below, updated with changes based on the posts made today.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

_	Important Characters of Rokugan	_ 
*	NPCs (Optional Player Characters)	* 
	Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10)	PL 1		
	Crane Clan Champion: Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5) 	PL 1		
	Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5)	PL 3		
	Fox Clan Champion: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8)	PL 1		
	Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) 	PL 2		
	Mantis Clan Champion: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 1		
	Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) 	PL 2		
	Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) 	PL 2		
	Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) 	PL 2		
	Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 20) Leader of the Maho-tsukai	PL 3		
	Tsuburu no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) One of two Oni lords sworn to Daigotsu	PL 2		
	Kyoso no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) Exiled to Jigoku, Rokugani Hell, by Daigotsu.	PL 2		
*	Lead by Shahai (Female Shu 7/Maho-tsukai 11) Leader of the Blood Speakers	PL 2		
Custom - 	Bayushi Nori (male Samurai 19 / honor 2)	PL 2		
Custom - 	Lord Benjarmon, (Berserker 4/Fighter 6/Warmaster 10) Gaijin, Honor 5(No Description Available)	PL 3
Custom - 	Hida Sonoru, (Samurai 14) (No Description Available)	PL 1
Custom - 	Moto Chagatai (Fighter 4, Berserker 10) PL 1	PL 1
Custom - 	Iuchi Lixue (Shugenja 12) PL 1	PL 1
Custom - 	Moto Chen (Samurai 6, Ranger 6) PL 1	PL 1

_	Important Items	_
*	Artifacts (Customized Creations)	*
	Dragon	
	Banner of the Dragon (+1/+1) Army Bonus	
	Dragon Clan Sword Artifact (+3/+3) Character Bonus	

	Fox	
	Staff of the Trickster (+1/+1) Army Bonus	

	Pheonix	
	Keitaku, the Celestial Sword of the Phoenix (+3/+3) Character Bonus			
	Isawa's Helm (+3/+3) Character Bonus			

	Scorpion	 
	Celestial sword of Clan scorpion (+3/+3) Character Bonus			

	Mantis			
	Celestial sword of Clan Mantis (+3/+3) Character Bonus			

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Crab Clan	 
	Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) 	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) 	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) 	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) 	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Ftr 4/Sam 2/Rng 1/Shadowlands Vet 7)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Oga Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kiwase Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Jime Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ayo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Gihazo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Doman Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Shinda Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crab / Falcon Clan	 
*	Himo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crane Clan	 
*	Doji (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Asahina (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kimita (Female Shu 12)	PL 2	:	IR 2
*	Daidoji (Fighter/Daidoji Bodyguard/Honor 2) Daimyo: Daidoji Rekai (Female Sam 10/Ftr 10)	PL 10	:	IR 28
*	Kakita (Samurai or Courtier/Iaijutsu Master/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kakita Kaiten (Male Sam 15)	PL 5	:	IR 8
*	Yasuki (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo Yasuki Hachi (Male Sam 5/Ftr 4)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Sumiga Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Jodo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Wadashi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Ukyo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kintani Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Hyumisa Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Umi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Buneya Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Chiji Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crane / Crab Clan	 
*	Nodai Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Dragon Clan	 
	Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5)	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10)	PL 9	:	IR 23
	Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13)	PL 3	:	IR 3
	Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8)	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16)	PL 6	:	IR 11
	Gakuon Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Yamastuke Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Shisame Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tosie Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kokozen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Yumeji Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Dragonfly Clan	 
*	Jishomi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Fox Clan	 
	Kitsune (Ranger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Chikushudo, Realm of Animals (Druid/Honor 2) "Daimyo" Kitsune Redfur (Druid 20)	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Namide Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Hare Clan	 
*	Southern Kiamu (1/2 Province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Northen Kiamu (1/2 Province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Imperial Provinces	 
*	Rintem Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Okuan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Miya Estates Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Emonji Province Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Lion Clan	 
	Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3)	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9)	PL 6	:	IR 21
	Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16)	PL 6	:	IR 21
	Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8)	PL 5	:	IR 15
*	Etsu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Ibe Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Mukano Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Hozemon Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Sasaryu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Korjima Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kaitomo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Ami Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis Clan	 
*	Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 25	:	IR 50
*	Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17)	PL 25	:	IR 50
*	Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) 	PL 25	:	IR 50
*	Samato Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Buhan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Nikado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Sameisa Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis / Centipede Clan	 
*	Isaru Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis / Wasp Clan	 
*	Yoka Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Monkey Clan	 
*	Northern Yaen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Southern Yaen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Nezumi 	 
*	Crippled Bone Nezumi Tribe (bezerkers/bushi)	PL 16	:	IR 12
*	Grasping Paw Nezumi Tribe (rogue)	PL 14	:	IR 8
	Tattered Ear Nezumi Tribe (Bushi/rogue/ranger)	PL 15	:	IR 10
	Third Whisker Nezumi Tribe (Sorcerors)	PL 15	:	IR 10

	Nagas (Non-Claimable Powers)	 
(N)	Shinomen Provinces	PL 15	:	IR 3

	Ox Clan	 
*	Oushiza Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Phoenix Clan	 
	Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) 	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Isawa (Shugenja/Void Disciple/Honor 2) Daimyo: ruled by the Council of Elemental Masters. This council also rules the Phoenix.	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Shijen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tenza Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Giryu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Osu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Iyado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ryujo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	The Elemental Legions (Tsunami Legion, Firestorm Legion, Hurricane Initiates and Avalance Guard). 	PL 5	:	IR 5

	Scorpion Clan	 
	Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) 	PL 9	:	IR 23
	Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12)	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Shinobai Acting Troops (ninja) PL 2 IR 5 	PL 2	:	IR 5
	Mirumisei Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Iha Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Gashi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tochi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kawayo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Mimano Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Sparrow Clan	 
*	Ashai Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Tortoise Clan	 
*	Northern Zamede (1/2 province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Southern Zamede (1/2 province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Unicorn Clan	 
	Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) 	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8)	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20)	PL 10	:	IR 28
*	Ito Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Temimo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Hinoma Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Junan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Gamo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kugoi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Hanmida Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Shadowlands Oni and the Blood Speakers	 
	Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.)	PL 50	:	IR 0
	Blood Speakers (A secret cult of Maho-tsukai working for evil and chaos through the Emerald Empire…)	PL 30	:	IR 5
	Daigotsu's Personal Guard (A group of Oni and other tainted creatures sworn to protecting Daigotsu.)	PL 20	:	IR 0
*	Horde of Tsuburu no Oni (The Horde of Shadowlands Oni pledged to Tsuburo no Oni)	PL 20	:	IR 0
	Horde of Kyoso no Oni (A Rogue group of Oni, loyal to Kyoso no Oni, and pledged to the destruction of Daigotsu)	PL 20	:	IR 0

_	Territories in the Far South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aiso ni Ryokosha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Bells of the Dead (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole)	PL 24	:	IR 8
	Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site)	PL 12	:	IR 4
*	Haikyo Sano Kappa (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
	Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Jukami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kabe ue no ho ni sa Umi (Wall above the Ocean)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kaiu Toge (Carpernter Pass)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Kawa Kurai Tsuki (River of the Dark Moon)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kenkai Hanto (Lookout Peninsula)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kishi no Mizu-umi (Forbidden Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Koten (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kuroi Yubi Kawa (Black Finger River)	PL 2	:	IR 0
	Kuni Areno (Kuni Wastes)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kyuden Hida (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Nishiyama (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Saigo no Kamae Heigen (Last Stand Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Shinden Asahina (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Shiro Hiruma (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Kuni (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Sunda Mizu (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Watchtower of the East (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Yasuki Yashiki (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Yugure Yama (Twilight Mountains)	PL 20	:	IR 0

_	Territories in the South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aka Mizu-umi (Red Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Beiden (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Dangai (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Ginasutra (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Hotei Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Iyotishi (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Kagoki (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaia Osho (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaiu Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Kakita Bogu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kamisori sano Yoake Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kitsune Mori (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Koeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kuda (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Bayushi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Miya (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Maemikake (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Meidochi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Midaki (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizu-umi no Fu-ko (Lake of Sorrows)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Mizu-umi no Sakura Yuki (Lake of Cherry Blossom Snow)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Nirukti (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Ronin Chiiki (Ronin Plains)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Shiden Osano-Wo (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Shimomura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiro Heichi (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Shiro Kaotsuki no Higashi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Siksa (Town)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Taki sano Okami Jikan (Hour of the Wolf Falls)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Takia Kusa Heigen (Tall Grass Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Tani Hitokage (Valley of the Spirit)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Tomb of Iuchiban (Maho Site)	PL 12	:	IR 4
*	Vyakarana (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Watchtower of the West (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Zakyo (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4

_	Territories in the Far South East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Bunyo sana Asahina (Fields of the Morning Sun)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Daidoji Training Grounds (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Higashiyama (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Inazuma (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Kaimentsu-uo Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Koutetsukan (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Maigosera Seido (Lighthouse)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Mura Sabishi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Okami (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Oni Mura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Tokigogachu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Umoeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yama ue na ho ni Umi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yasuki Hanko (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

_	Territories in the South East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aketsu (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Daidoji Yukan-se (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Hanto no Yoake (Peninsula of Dawn)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen no Doji (Doji Family Plains)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Higashi Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaia Osho Mura (Humble Priest Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kawa na Zatu Shudoshi (River of the Blind Monk)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kitsune Mori (Forest of the Fox)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Kitsune Mori Mura (Village in the Forest of the Fox)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyuden Doji (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Kitsune (Fox Clan Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Gotei (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Maigo no Musume Wan (Lost Daughter Bay)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Minawa Chushin (village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizen (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Musume (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Nichibotsu Fushere (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Nishi Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Otosan Uchi (Capital)	PL 4	:	IR 5
*	Samui Kaze (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Shima No Kinu (Island of Silk)	PL 5	:	IR 0 
*	Shima No Koshinryo (Island of Spice)	PL 5	:	IR 0 
*	Umi Yakamo (Sea of the Sun God)	PL 10	:	IR 0 
*	Wan no Asaguroi Mizu (Bay of Dark Water)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Wan Sana Kin Taiyo (Bay of the Golden Sun)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Yufu-ku Na Heigen (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4

_	Territories in the West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Bishamon Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Daikoku Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Duzaki (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Hae Moete (Firefly River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Yuki (Snow Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Hisatu-Kesu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kakusu Keikei Torid-e (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kanemochi Kaeru (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Kawa Mitsu Kishi (Three Sides River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kawa Sano Fui no Dansei wo Sasu (River of the Unexpected Hero)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kenson Gakka (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Kita Toge (Northern Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kudo (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kyodai Na Ana (The Great Crater)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kyuden Ikoma (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Meiyo Gisei (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Minami Toke (Southern Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Mizu (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Mizu-Umi Kiku Hanabira (Chrysanthemum Petal Lake)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Naga Doro Heigen (Naga Road Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Nihai Tower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Otaku Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Pokau (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Ryoko Owari (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Seikitsu San Tama no Oi (Spine of the World Mountains)	PL 10	:	IR 0 
	Shinomen Tower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Shiranai (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Shiro Ide (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Iuchi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiroi Kishi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shiroi Kishi Heigen (White Shore Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiroi Kishi Mizu-umi (White Shore Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiro Shosuro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Soshi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Usagi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Toge Puramu Hana (Plum Blossom Pass)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Turo Kojiri (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Watchtower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Yama sano Kaminari (Mountain of the Seven Thunders)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Yogo Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5

_	Territories in the East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Castle of the Emerald Champion (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Eiyu ni Suru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Foshi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Heigen No Hayai Mondai (Plain of Fast Troubles)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Osari (Plains of the Crane Clan)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Senjo (Plains of Battle)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kaeru (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Ken Hayai (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kiken No Toge (Treacherous Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kita Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kosaten Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kyuden Seppun (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Tonba (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Mamoru Kyotei (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Morikage (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Moshi Shiro (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Nanashi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Nikesake (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Ninkatoshi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Obobeshinu Boekisho Kawa (Drowned Merchant River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Oiku (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Omoidoso (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Ranbo (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Renga (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Rugashi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Ryu Bannin (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Shiro Akodo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Daidoji (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Matsu (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro no Yojin (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro sano Kakita (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Shiba (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Toi Koku (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Tonfajutsen (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Ukabu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yama no Kuyami (Mountains of Regret)	PL 3	:	IR 0 

_	Territories in the North West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Akami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Bikami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Bugaisha (Fort)	PL 10	:	IR 10
*	Egami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Exile's Road Watchtower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Fu-kurokujin Seido (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Heigen Kori (Ice Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kamashimino Komichi (Sorrow's Path)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kawa Nemui (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kawa Nemui (Sleeping River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kibukito (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kurayami-ha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/West) 	PL 20	:	IR 0 
*	Kyodaina Josho Suru (The Great Climb)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kyuden Togashi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Maigo no Samurai (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizu umi Ryo (Dragon Lake)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Oshindoka (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Reihado Bomeidoro (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shiro Shinjo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Moto (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Takaikabe (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Toshi no aida ni Kawa (City between the Rivers) (city)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Yamasura (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Yashigi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1



_	Territories in the North East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Duro Owari (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Heibeisu (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Heigen Ryo Kokoro (Dragon Heart Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Hinanbasho sano Mitsu Shimai (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Kanawa Taki (Iron Ring Cascade)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/East)	PL 20	:	IR 0
*	Kyodai na Taiyo (The Great Fall)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Kyuden Hitomi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Isawa (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Michita Yasumi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Mori Isawa (Phoenix Woodlands)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Nemui Kaminari Yama (Sleeping Thunder Mountain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Reihado sano Ki-Rin (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Reihado Uikku (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Seido Jurojin (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shinsei na Sumai (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shiro Agasha (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Asako (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Chuda (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
	Shiro Kitsuki (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Mirumoto (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Tamori (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Tani Giza (Jagged Valley)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Yabanjin Mura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yoshosha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

	*Territories that have not been claimed*			

*	Darkwolf: PL = 120/150	* 
	Kyoso no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) Exiled to Jigoku, Rokugani Hell, by Daigotsu. PL 2 			
	Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.) PL 50 : IR 0			
	Daigotsu's Personal Guard (A group of Oni and other tainted creatures sworn to protecting Daigotsu.) PL 20 : IR 0			
	Horde of Kyoso no Oni (A Rogue group of Oni, loyal to Kyoso no Oni, and pledged to the destruction of Daigotsu) PL 20 : IR 0			
	The Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole) PL 24 : IR 8 			
	4 Oni Lords (NPCs) 1 PL each : PL 4			

*	Kalanyr: PL = 110/110	*
	Kitsune (Ranger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Namide Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Fox Clan Champion: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 1	
	Kaia Osho Mura (Humble Priest Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kitsune Mori Mura (Village in the Forest of the Fox) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kyuden Kitsune (Fox Clan Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Kitsune Mori (Forest of the Fox) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Redfur, Kitsune Druid 20 Honour 2 Alignment: Chaotic Good PL 3	
	10 Level 14 NPCs	
	Staff of the Trickster (+1/+1) Army Bonus	
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals 20 PL	
	Chikushudo, Realm of Animals (Druid/Honor 2) "Daimyo" Kitsune Redfur (Druid 20) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Kitsune (Ranger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Tattered Ear Nezumi Tribe (Bushi/rogue/ranger) PL 15 : IR 10	
	Third Whisker Nezumi Tribe (Sorcerors) PL 15 : IR 10	
	Otosan Uchi (Capital) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Kyuden Gotei (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Nichibotsu Fushere (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3	

*	Knight Otu: PL = 120/120	*
	Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 2 	
	Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 7 : IR 14	
	Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Isawa (Shugenja/Void Disciple/Honor 2) Daimyo: ruled by the Council of Elemental Masters. This council also rules the Phoenix. PL 10 : IR 28	
	Kyuden Isawa (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Reihado Uikku (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Mamoru Kyotei (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Shiro Asako (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Mori Isawa (Phoenix Woodlands) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Kanawa Taki (Iron Ring Cascade) PL 1 : IR 0
	Tani Giza (Jagged Valley) PL 3 : IR 0
	Shinsei na Sumai (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Shijen Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Tenza Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Giryu Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Osu Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Iyado Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Ryujo Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Seido Jurojin (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
	Reihado sano Ki-Rin (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
	Michita Yasumi (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Ukabu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Shiro Shiba (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Nikesake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Omoidoso (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Shiro Agasha (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	The Elemental Legions (Tsunami Legion, Firestorm Legion, Hurricane Initiates and Avalance Guard). PL 5 : IR 5	
	Keitaku, the Celestial Sword of the Phoenix (+3/+3) Character Bonus	
	Isawa's Helm (+3/+3) Character Bonus	

*	Lichtenhart: PL = 120/140	*
	Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 2	
	Shiro Ide (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Iuchi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Shinjo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Kyodai Na Ana (The Great Crater) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Kita Toge (Northern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Minami Toge (Southern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Shinomen Tower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Watchtower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Shiro Moto (castle) PL 7: IR 5
	Toshi no aida ni Kawa (City between the Rivers) (city) PL 3: IR 4
	Duzaki (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Hae Moete (Firefly River) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Kawa Sano Fui no Dansei wo Sasu (River of the Unexpected Hero) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Mizu (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Naga Doro Heigen (Naga Road Plain) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Shiroi Kishi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Shiroi Kishi Heigen (White Shore Plain) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Otaku Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Temimo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Hinoma Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Junan Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Moto Chagatai (Fighter 4, Berserker 10) PL 1	
	Iuchi Lixue (Shugenja 12) PL 1	
	Moto Chen (Samurai 6, Ranger 6) PL 1	
	Hisatu-Kesu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Turo Kojiri (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Exile's Road Watchtower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3	
	Moto Chagatai (Fighter 4, Berserker 10) PL 1	
	Iuchi Lixue (Shugenja 12) PL 1	
	Moto Chen (Samurai 6, Ranger 6) PL 1	

*	Macbrea: PL = 100/100	*
	Bayushi Nori (male Samurai 19 / honor 2) PL 2	
	Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 2 	
	Celestial sword of Clan Mantis (+3/+3) Character Bonus	
	Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 9 : IR 23	
	Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Kyuden Bayushi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Shiro Shosuro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Ryoko Owari (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Yogo Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Beiden (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Bayushi Kanman (male Ninja 6/Bayushi deciever 4/Shadow walker 4) Honor 0 PL 1	
	Shinobai Acting Troops (ninja) PL 2 IR 5 	
	Shiro Soshi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Nihai Tower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3	
	Mirumisei Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Iha Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Gashi Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Ado Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Tochi Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Kawayo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Mimano Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Celestial sword of Clan scorpion, Wielder: Bayushi Nori +3/+3 to attack/defend.	

*	Serpenteye: PL = 27/150	*
	Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9) PL 6 : IR 21	
	Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 21	
	Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8) PL 5 : IR 15	
	Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) PL 2 	

*	Sollir Furryfoot: PL = 3/30	*
	Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 20) Leader of the Maho-tsukai PL 3 as my PC	

*	Tarrasque: PL = 50/120	*
	Tsuburu no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) One of two Oni lords sworn to Daigotsu PL 2	
	Blood Speakers (A secret cult of Maho-tsukai working for evil and chaos through the Emerald Empire…) PL 30 : IR 5	
	Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site) PL 12 : IR 4	
	Bells of the Dead (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	

*	TheWiseWarlord: PL = 129/120 (I must have missed you dropping something)	*
	Lord Benjarmon: Berserker 4/ Fighter 6/ Warmaster 10. His Honor is 5. PL 3	
	Banner of the Dragon (+1/+1) Army Bonus	
	Dragon Clan Sword Artifact (+3/+3) Character Bonus	
	Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 3	
	Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10) PL 9 : IR 23	
	Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13) PL 3 : IR 3	
	Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8) PL 7 : IR 14
	Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 11
	Gakuon Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Yamastuke Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Shisame Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Tosie Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Kokozen Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Yumeji Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Kyuden Hitomi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
	Shiro Tamori (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Shiro Kitsuki (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Shiro Mirumoto (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Heibeisu (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Heigen Ryo Kokoro (Dragon Heart Plain) PL 3 : IR 0
	Hinanbasho sano Mitsu Shimai (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
	Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Shiro Chuda (Ruins) PL 3 : IR 1	
	Nemui Kaminari Yama (Sleeping Thunder Mountain) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Rogue 7/ Ninja Spy 7 PL 1	
	Rogue 7/ Shadow Scout 7 PL 1	
	Monk 7/ Tattooed Monk 7 PL 1	
	Samurai 7/ Weapon Master 7 PL 1	
	Shugenja 14 PL 1	
	Shugenja 14 PL 1	

*	Xeriar: PL = 120/120	*
	Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Ftr 4/Sam 2/Rng 1/Shadowlands Vet 7) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 	
	Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall) PL 3 : IR 0
	Kaiu Toge (Carpenter Pass) PL 3 : IR 0
	Kuni Areno (Kuni Wastes) PL 3 : IR 0
	Kyuden Hida (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
	Shiro Hiruma (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Shiro Kuni (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Yasuki Yashiki (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Hida Sonoru, (Samurai 14) (No Description Available) PL 1
	Oga Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand) PL 1 : IR 0
	Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay) PL 3 : IR 0
	Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge) PL 1 : IR 0
	Koten (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Nishiyama (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Sunda Mizu (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Watchtower of the East (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane) PL 3 : IR 0
	Kabe ue no ho ni sa Umi (Wall above the Ocean) PL 3 : IR 0
	Kaiu Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Kakita Bogu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Kuda (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Maemikake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Watchtower of the West (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Kiwase Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Jime Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Ayo Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Gihazo Province PL 5 : IR 1


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2002)

I'm beginning moving tommorrow. If I'm not around, don't let that stop you from doing what you do. I might get to come in and out when I get over to my computer, but I don't know what to expect.

Basically, what I want everyone to do from tomorrow on, is simple really. Keep a running list of everything you claim, and keep the *'s behind the text of claims that I have not been able to update on the lists yet. That pretty much sums it up. Your next claims should look like this template:

[Previous Claim]
[Previous Claim]
[Previous Claim]
[Previous Claim]
[Previous Claim]
[Previous Claim]
[Previous Claim]
[Previous Claim]
* [New Claim]
* [New Claim]
* [New Claim]
* [New Claim]
* [New Claim]
* [New Claim]
- [Dropped Claim]
- [Dropped Claim]
- [Dropped Claim]
- [Dropped Claim]

I'll only reference your most recent list you make, so that my job doesn't involve sorting through ten or more lists of yours, trying to find the notes on whats there.


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 12, 2002)

Yes, the Black Scrolls can be destroyed.  At the present it's believed all have been destroyed, after a very determined effort by most of the Empire.  the MoR book gave the stats only for the off chance a GM wanted to do something with them and assume a few survived.

I'm not sure I'd call the Dragon and Phoenix long time best friends.  For a thousand years the Dragon waited in their mountains and saw no one.  Of course, then the storyline started, all hell broke loose, the Tamori family of the Dragon left their clan and defected to the Phoenix, the Phoenix were attacked by the Mantis and no one helped, Togashi Hoshi turned to the Brotherhood of Shinsei and got help from the Naga for his attack on Hitomi.  And because his mother was a Scorpion, the Dragon have maintained their close ties with that clan.

Not to say they were enemies, the clans could be friendly.  The war took a treacherous Dragon (Junosuke(sp)), as well as a impetuous Phoenix kid with attitude (Aikune), and the eager help of the Lion (who wanted to squash the Dragonfly) to really go anywhere.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 13, 2002)

The Staff probably fits a +3/+3 character bonus better than an army bonus.


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 13, 2002)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *
> I'm not sure I'd call the Dragon and Phoenix long time best friends.  For a thousand years the Dragon waited in their mountains and saw no one.*




They were isolated, yes, but they hardly saw 'no one'.  The Phoenix were their only regular diplomats (advantage of helping establish the Dragonfly, and, well, just plain being mystical enough to puzzle the Dragon out from time to time). 

  To say nothing of how the Scorpion discovered Togashi's secret and how Togashi Hoshi came to be.



> Of course, then the storyline started, all hell broke loose, the Tamori family of the Dragon left their clan and defected to the Phoenix,




You mean the Agasha   Only Tomori and a few of his most loyal followers remained.



> the Phoenix were attacked by the Mantis and no one helped, Togashi Hoshi turned to the Brotherhood of Shinsei and got help from the Naga for his attack on Hitomi. And because his mother was a Scorpion, the Dragon have maintained their close ties with that clan.




The dragon have fought both with and against the Scorpion.  Their ties with them are not so permenant.



> Not to say they were enemies, the clans could be friendly.  The war took a treacherous Dragon (Junosuke(sp)), as well as a impetuous Phoenix kid with attitude (Aikune), and the eager help of the Lion (who wanted to squash the Dragonfly) to really go anywhere.




For all the battles in Rokugan, until now the only two neighboring clans that did not have an all-out war were the Dragon and the Phoenix.  Beyond that, the Dragon were the only clan that had positive diplomatic relations to the Phoenix  for their whole history.

Even the Crab were preparing to attack the Phoenix at one point


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 13, 2002)

argh


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 13, 2002)

Creamsteak:

Yes, I did drop two territories earlier.  They are:




> *
> Hinanbasho sano Mitsu Shimai (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
> Shiro Chuda (Ruins) PL 3 : IR 1
> *





Thanks.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 13, 2002)

*Claims*

Mantis Clan 
* Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 25 : IR 50
* Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17) PL 25 : IR 50
* Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) PL 25 : IR 50
* Samato Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Buhan Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Nikado Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Sameisa Province PL 5 : IR 1

Mantis / Centipede Clan 
* Isaru Province PL 5 : IR 1

Mantis / Wasp Clan 
* Yoka Province PL 5 : IR 1

-------------------

Are what I'll be claiming for a start, looks like a nice solid place and a bit isolated. Perfect for the casual Rokugan Newbie 

PL 105 
(You can pick up to 120 right? So I'll fill my 15 up with custums. I'll present them to you as soon as I read up on my 7 PDF files concerning rokugan and this whole buiseness  At least then I'll eb able to talk about this heh.

btw just a bit surprising but Mantis got the highest IR rating by far and noone took it... I know nothing about Rokugan so do they jsut suck or something but that massive IR rating looks nice to me. Guess I'm missing something, and tomorrow when I've read up on it all I'll find out that historically you are all supposed to hate me or something


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Claims*



			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *
> btw just a bit surprising but Mantis got the highest IR rating by far and noone took it... I know nothing about Rokugan so do they jsut suck or something but that massive IR rating looks nice to me. Guess I'm missing something, and tomorrow when I've read up on it all I'll find out that historically you are all supposed to hate me or something  *




The three provinces involved are extremely spread out.  The Phoenix are right next to the Moshi/Centipede, the Scorpion, Lion, Crane, Fox and Sparrow are right next to the Tsuruchi/Wasp, and the Crane and Crab both have easy access to the Isles of the Mantis.

So basically, if you are cocky, every single force in Rokugan save the Unicorn, Dragon and Shadowlands can attack you.  Considering the basis for this IR is yet another act of treason by the Mantis, if you do not play well you could be in the unenviable position of facing five opponents at once.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeha I was just going over the map. The Centipede and Wasp are really far far away. Didn't know the was a part of them. THought everything except for the Wasp and the Centipede was a part of the Island group.

Guess I'm wrong 

What faction(s) is the island group alone then?

But access to islands is always way way harder then access by Land.

And btw why is there /mantis in front of the wasp and centipede when they aren't even near the mantis clan.........?

(I just read they absorbed them during some war but how the hell did they do that..?)


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 13, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Yeha I was just going over the map. The Centipede and Wasp are really far far away. Didn't know the was a part of them. THought everything except for the Wasp and the Centipede was a part of the Island group.
> 
> Guess I'm wrong
> 
> What faction(s) is the island group alone then? *




Just the Mantis stuff.  It's your decision of course.

I really have to wonder why so much was assigned to the Centipede and Wasp err, Moshi and Tsuruchi, though.  These two are very small, very well fortified.

The Wasp/Tsuruchi are the greatest archers in all of the land, and the Centipede/Moshi are some of the finest Shugenja amongst the Minor Clans. 

Since the destruction of the Dragonfly, the Centipede are pretty much the nitshiz for Minor clan shugenja.
Still, they are next to the Phoenix, although they maintain a temple right next to the Scorpion clan (or at least did).

I don't know much about IR stuff.  This is just stuff I know from the old Clan-War era books and items that took place afterwards.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 13, 2002)

Yes indeed, I expected all the large PL and IR families/clans and stuff to be on the islands of the Mantis, not in 2 small fortresses spread out over Rokugan.

Any Rokugan expert here care to explain ?


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 13, 2002)

Hida Sonoru Description (my own made up stuff, not cannon):

Hida Sonoru was a minor daimyo charged with maintaining the northwestern Crab lands.  His family was trained to recieve the diplomats from the Crane, who would not enter Yasuki territory.  As with all Hida, he serves his time along the Wall as well, however he finds his duties split between negotiating with the Crane and other clans, and facing the horrors of the Shadowlands.

His warrior-diplomat nature has gained him a great deal of respect and power among the Crab, but he is uncertain if he is competant enough for the times to come.

---

Is that alright?


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 13, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Yes indeed, I expected all the large PL and IR families/clans and stuff to be on the islands of the Mantis, not in 2 small fortresses spread out over Rokugan.
> 
> Any Rokugan expert here care to explain ? *




They probably have people there - I guess its up to Creamsteak if their 'power' can be based on the islands, since considering his storyline, it makes a lot more sense then trying to smuggle it next to Phoenix noses and in front of Crane eyes, both of whom know full well what gunpowder is (both of whom have used it 

There is a very long timeline associated with Rokugan, but let me explain the various minor clans involved:

Centipede: A clan of female shugenja (the men are trained as bushi elsewhere) situated along the Mountains of Regret just south of the Phoenix lands.  They have a special connection with the Fortune of Thunder, Osano-Wo, who happens to be the founder of the Mantis.

Mantis: The eldest and most powerful of the Minor Clans, they were founded by Osano-Wo, and granted clan status with the political backing of the Phoenix (how times change indeed).  During the Clan War, the daimyo of the Mantis, Yoritomo, gathered all of the surviving minor clans under his banner, as Yoritomo's Alliance.

Wasp: One of the youngest of the minor clans, about 60 years old in the current storyline.  Tsuruchi dealt with treachery after treachery by Lion and Scorpion, gaining the support of the Crane, and joining the Three-Man Alliance with the Fox, Sparrow, to hold off the Scorpion armies.  The Wasp are legendary archers, making their home castle to be more of a giant porcupine... 

---

Anyway, Yoritomo gathered all the minor clans under his banner, but he was eventually corrupted by the Lying Darkness - the Shadow.  It drove him to attack the Phoenix lands, and his alliance began to fall apart.  Eventually, only the Wasp and Centipede remained, and were absorbed into the Mantis, keeping their family names - Tsuruchi and Moshi, respectively.


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 13, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *btw just a bit surprising but Mantis got the highest IR rating by far and noone took it... I know nothing about Rokugan so do they jsut suck or something but that massive IR rating looks nice to me
> *




Actually, I orginally claimed the Mantis Clan.  However, I took that "What Clan Are You Fit For" test and came out as Dragon about six times, so I decided to switch.  

I know a few things about the Mantis now, though still not veyr much, since I was going to play them, so if you want me to relate the information I found, go ahead and say so.  Also, if you want, I can send you the Mantis Avatar I had so you can use it.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 13, 2002)

WW that would be great, I'd like the info very much and the avatar would be nice  And where you got that "test" sounds like fun =] And I've just read up on some Mantis stuff and I think how I'm gonna start this IR  Plotting already, spent half a year IR with Edena, heh it runs through our veteran vains  This kinda games are just great.

I'll keep these claims:

Mantis Clan 
* Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 25 : IR 50
* Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17) PL 25 : IR 50
* Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) PL 25 : IR 50
* Samato Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Buhan Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Nikado Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Sameisa Province PL 5 : IR 1

Mantis / Centipede Clan 
* Isaru Province PL 5 : IR 1

Mantis / Wasp Clan 
* Yoka Province PL 5 : IR 1

And I'm adding the claim for the artifact: Lord Moons Bone (Katana, major artifact)


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 13, 2002)

Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 : IR 1
Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) PL 2 : IR 2
Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) PL 5 : IR 8
Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) PL 8 : IR 18
Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Ftr 4/Sam 2/Rng 1/Shadowlands Vet 7) PL 4 : IR 5
Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1
Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall) PL 3 : IR 0
Kaiu Toge (Carpenter Pass) PL 3 : IR 0
Kuni Areno (Kuni Wastes) PL 3 : IR 0
Kyuden Hida (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
Shiro Hiruma (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
Shiro Kuni (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
Yasuki Yashiki (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
Hida Sonoru, (Samurai 14) (No Description Available) PL 1
Oga Province PL 5 : IR 1
Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand) PL 1 : IR 0
Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay) PL 3 : IR 0
Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge) PL 1 : IR 0
Koten (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
Nishiyama (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
Sunda Mizu (City) PL 3 : IR 4
Watchtower of the East (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
Kaiu Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
Kuda (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
Maemikake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
Watchtower of the West (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
Kiwase Province PL 5 : IR 1
Jime Province PL 5 : IR 1
Ayo Province PL 5 : IR 1
Gihazo Province PL 5 : IR 1

---

Kaiu Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5

You have this marked as available on your list, but I have claimed it.

I would like to drop the following lands:
- Kuni Areno (Kuni Wastes) PL 3 : IR 0
- Kabe ue no ho ni sa Umi (Wall above the Ocean) PL 3 : IR 0
- Kakita Bogu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1


To claim Face of the East Castle:
+ * Shiro Kaotsuki no Higashi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5

Thanks

FYI All: My e-mail is xeriar@anenris.com - I can recieve e-mail from my listed account, but I cannot send mail that way.


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 13, 2002)

The Forsaken One:  I have sent an e-mail to you containing the Avatar of the Mantis Clan and what information I had.  Also, I suggest you purchase Kyuden Gotei as a territory.  It has traditonally been the Home/Palace of the Mantis Clan.


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 13, 2002)

Oh yes, for those who want to try out the "What Clan Are You Best Attuned To" test, it is located here:  

http://members.aol.com/GaijinTrader/faction.html


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 13, 2002)

TheWiseWarlord said:
			
		

> *Oh yes, for those who want to try out the "What Clan Are You Best Attuned To" test, it is located here:
> 
> http://members.aol.com/GaijinTrader/faction.html *




I am now, and always shall be, a Phoenix...

Sigh.


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 13, 2002)

Xeriar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I am now, and always shall be, a Phoenix...
> 
> Sigh. *




Well, if you're dissatisfied with the Clan you are using, have you considered using one of the Minor Clans?  The Dragonfly might work, as they are similar to the Phoenix in some ways.  

It's your choice, but if you don't really want to play the Crab you shouldn't do it.  By the way, do you want me to find an Avatar for you, for the Crab or another Minor Clan should you choose to play them?


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 13, 2002)

TheWiseWarlord said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, if you're dissatisfied with the Clan you are using, have you considered using one of the Minor Clans?  The Dragonfly might work, as they are similar to the Phoenix in some ways.
> 
> It's your choice, but if you don't really want to play the Crab you shouldn't do it.  By the way, do you want me to find an Avatar for you, for the Crab or another Minor Clan should you choose to play them? *




My favorite clans are as follows:
1: Phoenix
2: Dragon
3: Crab
4: Scorpion
5: Crane
6: Unicorn
7: Mantis
8: Lion

The only faction I would hate to play is the Lion.  I'm fine with any other choice.  I can role-play any other choice.  This includes Shadow and Shadowlands, Kolat, Gaijin, etc.

As you can see, I got off my lazy butt and found me a decent mon.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 13, 2002)

Forsaken one (and all ammendments from other players) have been updated for the lists.

Forsaken One,

The Mantis Clan is the developing Technomancy in Rokugan. They have been industrializing heavily, and becoming one of the most powerful and well equiped militaries. You already possess ships with cannons, guns, European construction abilities, and a bunch o' other crap. Your advanced to about the year 1880 (alla Edena's Gnomish Technomancy) in weapons development and such. Becaus of this you are considered a +1/+1 on all attacks and defenses. You have "50" tech points. Other players don't have a starting tech score.

10 Tech Points: +1/+0
30 Tech Points: +1/+1
60 Tech Points: +2/+1
100 Tech Points: +2/+2
150 Tech Points: +3/+2
210 Tech Points: +3/+3

I'll decide randomely on whether or not you develop "the bomb." The minimum tech score is 100 to get nukes, (0% chance) and every point you get past that your chance goes up 1 %. If players decide nukes won't be played, I'll throw the idea out.

Tech points require 5 PL to spend on research and development.

The Mantis Clan's high IR should get you plenty of reinforcements over the course of the game.

My introduction should explain the setup. Does that help? Oh, addition: The Mantis Clan has managed to keep most of this secret from everyone somehow, however at the beginning of the actual IR your faction will be revealed as doing what they are doing. You will have to decide how to react, as will other players.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 13, 2002)

_	Important Characters of Rokugan	_ 
*	NPCs (Optional Player Characters)	* 
	Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10)	PL 1		
	Crane Clan Champion: Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5) 	PL 1		
	Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5)	PL 3		
	Fox Clan Champion: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8)	PL 1		
	Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) 	PL 2		
	Mantis Clan Champion: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 1		
	Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) 	PL 2		
	Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) 	PL 2		
	Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) 	PL 2		
	Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 20) Leader of the Maho-tsukai	PL 3		
	Tsuburu no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) One of two Oni lords sworn to Daigotsu	PL 2		
	Kyoso no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) Exiled to Jigoku, Rokugani Hell, by Daigotsu.	PL 2		
*	Lead by Shahai (Female Shu 7/Maho-tsukai 11) Leader of the Blood Speakers	PL 2		
Custom - 	Bayushi Nori (male Samurai 19 / honor 2)	PL 2		
Custom - 	Lord Benjarmon, (Berserker 4/Fighter 6/Warmaster 10) Gaijin, Honor 5(No Description Available)	PL 3
Custom - 	Hida Sonoru, (Samurai 14) (No Description Available)	PL 1
Custom - 	Moto Chagatai (Fighter 4, Berserker 10) PL 1	PL 1
Custom - 	Iuchi Lixue (Shugenja 12) PL 1	PL 1
Custom - 	Moto Chen (Samurai 6, Ranger 6) PL 1	PL 1

_	Important Items	_
*	Artifacts (Customized Creations)	*
	Dragon	
	Banner of the Dragon (+1/+1) Army Bonus	
	Dragon Clan Sword Artifact (+3/+3) Character Bonus	

	Fox	
	Staff of the Trickster (+1/+1) Army Bonus	

	Pheonix	
	Keitaku, the Celestial Sword of the Phoenix (+3/+3) Character Bonus			
	Isawa's Helm (+3/+3) Character Bonus			

	Scorpion	 
	Celestial sword of Clan scorpion (+3/+3) Character Bonus			

	Mantis			
	Celestial sword of Clan Mantis (+3/+3) Character Bonus			

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Crab Clan	 
	Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) 	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) 	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) 	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) 	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Ftr 4/Sam 2/Rng 1/Shadowlands Vet 7)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Oga Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kiwase Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Jime Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ayo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Gihazo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Doman Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Shinda Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crab / Falcon Clan	 
*	Himo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crane Clan	 
*	Doji (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Asahina (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kimita (Female Shu 12)	PL 2	:	IR 2
*	Daidoji (Fighter/Daidoji Bodyguard/Honor 2) Daimyo: Daidoji Rekai (Female Sam 10/Ftr 10)	PL 10	:	IR 28
*	Kakita (Samurai or Courtier/Iaijutsu Master/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kakita Kaiten (Male Sam 15)	PL 5	:	IR 8
*	Yasuki (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo Yasuki Hachi (Male Sam 5/Ftr 4)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Sumiga Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Jodo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Wadashi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Ukyo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kintani Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Hyumisa Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Umi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Buneya Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Chiji Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crane / Crab Clan	 
*	Nodai Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Dragon Clan	 
	Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5)	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10)	PL 9	:	IR 23
	Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13)	PL 3	:	IR 3
	Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8)	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16)	PL 6	:	IR 11
	Gakuon Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Yamastuke Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Shisame Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tosie Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kokozen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Yumeji Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Dragonfly Clan	 
*	Jishomi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Fox Clan	 
	Kitsune (Ranger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Chikushudo, Realm of Animals (Druid/Honor 2) "Daimyo" Kitsune Redfur (Druid 20)	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Namide Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Hare Clan	 
*	Southern Kiamu (1/2 Province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Northen Kiamu (1/2 Province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Imperial Provinces	 
*	Rintem Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Okuan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Miya Estates Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Emonji Province Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Lion Clan	 
	Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3)	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9)	PL 6	:	IR 21
	Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16)	PL 6	:	IR 21
	Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8)	PL 5	:	IR 15
*	Etsu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Ibe Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Mukano Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Hozemon Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Sasaryu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Korjima Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kaitomo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Ami Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis Clan	 
*	Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 25	:	IR 50
*	Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17)	PL 25	:	IR 50
*	Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) 	PL 25	:	IR 50
*	Samato Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Buhan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Nikado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Sameisa Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis / Centipede Clan	 
*	Isaru Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis / Wasp Clan	 
*	Yoka Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Monkey Clan	 
*	Northern Yaen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Southern Yaen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Nezumi 	 
*	Crippled Bone Nezumi Tribe (bezerkers/bushi)	PL 16	:	IR 12
*	Grasping Paw Nezumi Tribe (rogue)	PL 14	:	IR 8
	Tattered Ear Nezumi Tribe (Bushi/rogue/ranger)	PL 15	:	IR 10
	Third Whisker Nezumi Tribe (Sorcerors)	PL 15	:	IR 10

	Nagas (Non-Claimable Powers)	 
(N)	Shinomen Provinces	PL 15	:	IR 3

	Ox Clan	 
*	Oushiza Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Phoenix Clan	 
	Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) 	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Isawa (Shugenja/Void Disciple/Honor 2) Daimyo: ruled by the Council of Elemental Masters. This council also rules the Phoenix.	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Shijen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tenza Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Giryu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Osu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Iyado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ryujo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	The Elemental Legions (Tsunami Legion, Firestorm Legion, Hurricane Initiates and Avalance Guard). 	PL 5	:	IR 5

	Scorpion Clan	 
	Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) 	PL 9	:	IR 23
	Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12)	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Shinobai Acting Troops (ninja) PL 2 IR 5 	PL 2	:	IR 5
	Mirumisei Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Iha Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Gashi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tochi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kawayo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Mimano Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Sparrow Clan	 
*	Ashai Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Tortoise Clan	 
*	Northern Zamede (1/2 province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Southern Zamede (1/2 province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Unicorn Clan	 
	Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) 	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8)	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20)	PL 10	:	IR 28
*	Ito Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Temimo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Hinoma Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Junan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Gamo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kugoi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Hanmida Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Shadowlands Oni and the Blood Speakers	 
	Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.)	PL 50	:	IR 0
	Blood Speakers (A secret cult of Maho-tsukai working for evil and chaos through the Emerald Empire…)	PL 30	:	IR 5
	Daigotsu's Personal Guard (A group of Oni and other tainted creatures sworn to protecting Daigotsu.)	PL 20	:	IR 0
*	Horde of Tsuburu no Oni (The Horde of Shadowlands Oni pledged to Tsuburo no Oni)	PL 20	:	IR 0
	Horde of Kyoso no Oni (A Rogue group of Oni, loyal to Kyoso no Oni, and pledged to the destruction of Daigotsu)	PL 20	:	IR 0

_	Territories in the Far South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aiso ni Ryokosha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Bells of the Dead (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole)	PL 24	:	IR 8
	Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site)	PL 12	:	IR 4
*	Haikyo Sano Kappa (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
	Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Jukami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kabe ue no ho ni sa Umi (Wall above the Ocean)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kaiu Toge (Carpernter Pass)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Kawa Kurai Tsuki (River of the Dark Moon)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kenkai Hanto (Lookout Peninsula)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kishi no Mizu-umi (Forbidden Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Koten (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kuroi Yubi Kawa (Black Finger River)	PL 2	:	IR 0
*	Kuni Areno (Kuni Wastes)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kyuden Hida (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Nishiyama (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Saigo no Kamae Heigen (Last Stand Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Shinden Asahina (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Shiro Hiruma (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Kuni (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Sunda Mizu (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Watchtower of the East (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Yasuki Yashiki (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Yugure Yama (Twilight Mountains)	PL 20	:	IR 0

_	Territories in the South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aka Mizu-umi (Red Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Beiden (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Dangai (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Ginasutra (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Hotei Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Iyotishi (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Kagoki (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaia Osho (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaiu Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kakita Bogu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kamisori sano Yoake Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kitsune Mori (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Koeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kuda (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Bayushi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Miya (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Maemikake (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Meidochi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Midaki (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizu-umi no Fu-ko (Lake of Sorrows)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Mizu-umi no Sakura Yuki (Lake of Cherry Blossom Snow)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Nirukti (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Ronin Chiiki (Ronin Plains)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Shiden Osano-Wo (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Shimomura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiro Heichi (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
	Shiro Kaotsuki no Higashi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Siksa (Town)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Taki sano Okami Jikan (Hour of the Wolf Falls)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Takia Kusa Heigen (Tall Grass Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Tani Hitokage (Valley of the Spirit)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Tomb of Iuchiban (Maho Site)	PL 12	:	IR 4
*	Vyakarana (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Watchtower of the West (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Zakyo (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4

_	Territories in the Far South East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Bunyo sana Asahina (Fields of the Morning Sun)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Daidoji Training Grounds (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Higashiyama (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Inazuma (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Kaimentsu-uo Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Koutetsukan (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Maigosera Seido (Lighthouse)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Mura Sabishi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Okami (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Oni Mura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Tokigogachu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Umoeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yama ue na ho ni Umi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yasuki Hanko (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

_	Territories in the South East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aketsu (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Daidoji Yukan-se (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Hanto no Yoake (Peninsula of Dawn)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen no Doji (Doji Family Plains)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Higashi Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaia Osho Mura (Humble Priest Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kawa na Zatu Shudoshi (River of the Blind Monk)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kitsune Mori (Forest of the Fox)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Kitsune Mori Mura (Village in the Forest of the Fox)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyuden Doji (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Kitsune (Fox Clan Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Gotei (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Maigo no Musume Wan (Lost Daughter Bay)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Minawa Chushin (village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizen (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Musume (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Nichibotsu Fushere (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Nishi Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Otosan Uchi (Capital)	PL 4	:	IR 5
*	Samui Kaze (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Shima No Kinu (Island of Silk)	PL 5	:	IR 0 
*	Shima No Koshinryo (Island of Spice)	PL 5	:	IR 0 
*	Umi Yakamo (Sea of the Sun God)	PL 10	:	IR 0 
*	Wan no Asaguroi Mizu (Bay of Dark Water)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Wan Sana Kin Taiyo (Bay of the Golden Sun)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Yufu-ku Na Heigen (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4

_	Territories in the West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Bishamon Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Daikoku Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Duzaki (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Hae Moete (Firefly River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Yuki (Snow Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Hisatu-Kesu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kakusu Keikei Torid-e (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kanemochi Kaeru (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Kawa Mitsu Kishi (Three Sides River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kawa Sano Fui no Dansei wo Sasu (River of the Unexpected Hero)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kenson Gakka (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Kita Toge (Northern Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kudo (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kyodai Na Ana (The Great Crater)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kyuden Ikoma (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Meiyo Gisei (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Minami Toke (Southern Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Mizu (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Mizu-Umi Kiku Hanabira (Chrysanthemum Petal Lake)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Naga Doro Heigen (Naga Road Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Nihai Tower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Otaku Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Pokau (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Ryoko Owari (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Seikitsu San Tama no Oi (Spine of the World Mountains)	PL 10	:	IR 0 
	Shinomen Tower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Shiranai (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Shiro Ide (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Iuchi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiroi Kishi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shiroi Kishi Heigen (White Shore Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiroi Kishi Mizu-umi (White Shore Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiro Shosuro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Soshi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Usagi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Toge Puramu Hana (Plum Blossom Pass)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Turo Kojiri (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Watchtower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Yama sano Kaminari (Mountain of the Seven Thunders)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Yogo Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5

_	Territories in the East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Castle of the Emerald Champion (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Eiyu ni Suru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Foshi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Heigen No Hayai Mondai (Plain of Fast Troubles)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Osari (Plains of the Crane Clan)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Senjo (Plains of Battle)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kaeru (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Ken Hayai (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kiken No Toge (Treacherous Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kita Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kosaten Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kyuden Seppun (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Tonba (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Mamoru Kyotei (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Morikage (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Moshi Shiro (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Nanashi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Nikesake (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Ninkatoshi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Obobeshinu Boekisho Kawa (Drowned Merchant River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Oiku (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Omoidoso (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Ranbo (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Renga (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Rugashi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Ryu Bannin (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Shiro Akodo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Daidoji (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Matsu (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro no Yojin (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro sano Kakita (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Shiba (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Toi Koku (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Tonfajutsen (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Ukabu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yama no Kuyami (Mountains of Regret)	PL 3	:	IR 0 

_	Territories in the North West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Akami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Bikami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Bugaisha (Fort)	PL 10	:	IR 10
*	Egami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Exile's Road Watchtower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Fu-kurokujin Seido (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Heigen Kori (Ice Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kamashimino Komichi (Sorrow's Path)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kawa Nemui (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kawa Nemui (Sleeping River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kibukito (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kurayami-ha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/West) 	PL 20	:	IR 0 
*	Kyodaina Josho Suru (The Great Climb)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kyuden Togashi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Maigo no Samurai (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizu umi Ryo (Dragon Lake)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Oshindoka (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Reihado Bomeidoro (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shiro Shinjo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Moto (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Takaikabe (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Toshi no aida ni Kawa (City between the Rivers) (city)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Yamasura (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Yashigi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1



_	Territories in the North East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Duro Owari (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Heibeisu (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Heigen Ryo Kokoro (Dragon Heart Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Hinanbasho sano Mitsu Shimai (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Kanawa Taki (Iron Ring Cascade)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/East)	PL 20	:	IR 0
*	Kyodai na Taiyo (The Great Fall)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Kyuden Hitomi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Isawa (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Michita Yasumi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Mori Isawa (Phoenix Woodlands)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Nemui Kaminari Yama (Sleeping Thunder Mountain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Reihado sano Ki-Rin (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Reihado Uikku (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Seido Jurojin (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shinsei na Sumai (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shiro Agasha (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Asako (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Chuda (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
	Shiro Kitsuki (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Mirumoto (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Tamori (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Tani Giza (Jagged Valley)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Yabanjin Mura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yoshosha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

	*Territories that have not been claimed*			

*	Darkwolf: PL = 120/150	* 
	Kyoso no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) Exiled to Jigoku, Rokugani Hell, by Daigotsu. PL 2 			
	Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.) PL 50 : IR 0			
	Daigotsu's Personal Guard (A group of Oni and other tainted creatures sworn to protecting Daigotsu.) PL 20 : IR 0			
	Horde of Kyoso no Oni (A Rogue group of Oni, loyal to Kyoso no Oni, and pledged to the destruction of Daigotsu) PL 20 : IR 0			
	The Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole) PL 24 : IR 8 			
	4 Oni Lords (NPCs) 1 PL each : PL 4			

*	Kalanyr: PL = 110/110	*
	Kitsune (Ranger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Namide Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Fox Clan Champion: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 1	
	Kaia Osho Mura (Humble Priest Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kitsune Mori Mura (Village in the Forest of the Fox) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kyuden Kitsune (Fox Clan Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Kitsune Mori (Forest of the Fox) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Redfur, Kitsune Druid 20 Honour 2 Alignment: Chaotic Good PL 3	
	10 Level 14 NPCs	
	Staff of the Trickster (+3/+3) Character Bonus + Immunities	
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals 20 PL	
	Chikushudo, Realm of Animals (Druid/Honor 2) "Daimyo" Kitsune Redfur (Druid 20) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Kitsune (Ranger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Tattered Ear Nezumi Tribe (Bushi/rogue/ranger) PL 15 : IR 10	
	Third Whisker Nezumi Tribe (Sorcerors) PL 15 : IR 10	
	Otosan Uchi (Capital) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Kyuden Gotei (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Nichibotsu Fushere (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3	

*	Knight Otu: PL = 120/120	*
	Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 2 	
	Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 7 : IR 14	
	Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Isawa (Shugenja/Void Disciple/Honor 2) Daimyo: ruled by the Council of Elemental Masters. This council also rules the Phoenix. PL 10 : IR 28	
	Kyuden Isawa (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Reihado Uikku (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Mamoru Kyotei (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Shiro Asako (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Mori Isawa (Phoenix Woodlands) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Kanawa Taki (Iron Ring Cascade) PL 1 : IR 0
	Tani Giza (Jagged Valley) PL 3 : IR 0
	Shinsei na Sumai (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Shijen Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Tenza Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Giryu Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Osu Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Iyado Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Ryujo Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Seido Jurojin (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
	Reihado sano Ki-Rin (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
	Michita Yasumi (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Ukabu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Shiro Shiba (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Nikesake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Omoidoso (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Shiro Agasha (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	The Elemental Legions (Tsunami Legion, Firestorm Legion, Hurricane Initiates and Avalance Guard). PL 5 : IR 5	
	Keitaku, the Celestial Sword of the Phoenix (+3/+3) Character Bonus	
	Isawa's Helm (+3/+3) Character Bonus	

*	Lichtenhart: PL = 120/140	*
	Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 2	
	Shiro Ide (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Iuchi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Shinjo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Kyodai Na Ana (The Great Crater) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Kita Toge (Northern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Minami Toge (Southern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Shinomen Tower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Watchtower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Shiro Moto (castle) PL 7: IR 5
	Toshi no aida ni Kawa (City between the Rivers) (city) PL 3: IR 4
	Duzaki (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Hae Moete (Firefly River) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Kawa Sano Fui no Dansei wo Sasu (River of the Unexpected Hero) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Mizu (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Naga Doro Heigen (Naga Road Plain) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Shiroi Kishi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Shiroi Kishi Heigen (White Shore Plain) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Otaku Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Temimo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Hinoma Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Junan Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Moto Chagatai (Fighter 4, Berserker 10) PL 1	
	Iuchi Lixue (Shugenja 12) PL 1	
	Moto Chen (Samurai 6, Ranger 6) PL 1	
	Hisatu-Kesu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Turo Kojiri (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Exile's Road Watchtower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3	
	Moto Chagatai (Fighter 4, Berserker 10) PL 1	
	Iuchi Lixue (Shugenja 12) PL 1	
	Moto Chen (Samurai 6, Ranger 6) PL 1	

*	Macbrea: PL = 100/100	*
	Bayushi Nori (male Samurai 19 / honor 2) PL 2	
	Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 2 	
	Celestial sword of Clan Mantis (+3/+3) Character Bonus	
	Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 9 : IR 23	
	Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Kyuden Bayushi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Shiro Shosuro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Ryoko Owari (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Yogo Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Beiden (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Bayushi Kanman (male Ninja 6/Bayushi deciever 4/Shadow walker 4) Honor 0 PL 1	
	Shinobai Acting Troops (ninja) PL 2 IR 5 	
	Shiro Soshi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Nihai Tower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3	
	Mirumisei Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Iha Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Gashi Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Ado Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Tochi Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Kawayo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Mimano Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Celestial sword of Clan scorpion, Wielder: Bayushi Nori +3/+3 to attack/defend.	

*	Serpenteye: PL = 27/150	*
	Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9) PL 6 : IR 21	
	Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 21	
	Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8) PL 5 : IR 15	
	Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) PL 2 	

*	Sollir Furryfoot: PL = 3/30	*
	Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 20) Leader of the Maho-tsukai PL 3 as my PC	

*	Tarrasque: PL = 50/120	*
	Tsuburu no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) One of two Oni lords sworn to Daigotsu PL 2	
	Blood Speakers (A secret cult of Maho-tsukai working for evil and chaos through the Emerald Empire…) PL 30 : IR 5	
	Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site) PL 12 : IR 4	
	Bells of the Dead (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	

*	The Forsaken One	*
	Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 25 : IR 50	
	Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17) PL 25 : IR 50	
	Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) PL 25 : IR 50	
	Samato Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Buhan Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Nikado Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Sameisa Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Isaru Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Yoka Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Lord Moon's Bone (Katana) (+3/+3) Character Bonus	

*	TheWiseWarlord: PL = 120/120	*
	Lord Benjarmon: Berserker 4/ Fighter 6/ Warmaster 10. His Honor is 5. PL 3	
	Banner of the Dragon (+1/+1) Army Bonus	
	Dragon Clan Sword Artifact (+3/+3) Character Bonus	
	Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 3	
	Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10) PL 9 : IR 23	
	Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13) PL 3 : IR 3	
	Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8) PL 7 : IR 14	
	Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 11	
	Gakuon Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Yamastuke Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Shisame Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Tosie Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Kokozen Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Yumeji Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Kyuden Hitomi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
	Shiro Tamori (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Shiro Kitsuki (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Shiro Mirumoto (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Heibeisu (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Heigen Ryo Kokoro (Dragon Heart Plain) PL 3 : IR 0
	Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Nemui Kaminari Yama (Sleeping Thunder Mountain) PL 3 : IR 0
	Rogue 7/ Ninja Spy 7 PL 1
	Rogue 7/ Shadow Scout 7 PL 1
	Monk 7/ Tattooed Monk 7 PL 1
	Samurai 7/ Weapon Master 7 PL 1
	Shugenja 14 PL 1	
	Shugenja 14 PL 1	

*	Xeriar: PL = 120/120	*
	Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Ftr 4/Sam 2/Rng 1/Shadowlands Vet 7) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 	
	Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Kaiu Toge (Carpenter Pass) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Kyuden Hida (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Shiro Hiruma (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Kuni (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Yasuki Yashiki (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Hida Sonoru, (Samurai 14) (No Description Available) PL 1
	Oga Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand) PL 1 : IR 0
	Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay) PL 3 : IR 0
	Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge) PL 1 : IR 0
	Koten (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Nishiyama (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Sunda Mizu (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Watchtower of the East (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane) PL 3 : IR 0
	Kaiu Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Kuda (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Maemikake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Watchtower of the West (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Kiwase Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Jime Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Ayo Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Gihazo Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Shiro Kaotsuki no Higashi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 13, 2002)

Hey, is there a Mon for the Empire itself? I might consider using that, as moderator for this wicked little thread.


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 13, 2002)

Good to hear.  And I like the mon, it looks good.   

Creamsteak:  I think there might be.  I know Toturis Legion has a mon, but I'm not sure if that would work for the Empire itself, as I have no idea of the current storyline.


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 13, 2002)

Creamsteak:  You probably missed it, no big deal with the thread having so many posts, but Kalanyr did want his Artifact to give a +3/+3 Character Bonus, instead of an Army Bonus.  Just giving you the heads up.  Thanks again for being so diligent in updating the lists.


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 13, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *The Mantis Clan is the developing Technomancy in Rokugan. They have been industrializing heavily, and becoming one of the most powerful and well equiped militaries. You already possess ships with cannons, guns, European construction abilities, and a bunch o' other crap. Your advanced to about the year 1880 (alla Edena's Gnomish Technomancy) in weapons development and such. Becaus of this you are considered a +1/+1 on all attacks and defenses. You have "50" tech points. Other players don't have a starting tech score.
> 
> 10 Tech Points: +1/+0
> 30 Tech Points: +1/+1
> ...




Is this what the IR thing is about?

I do not believe that this is for me.  Interesting and all but now I get what is meant by it not being the Rokugan Black Omega is used to when he was talking about something -I- wasn't even used to.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 13, 2002)

Well, more or less thats what the words Industrial Revolution were refering to. We can drop that element if the players want to.

See, the first three IRs were run by Edena of Neith, and were called Gnomish Industrial Revolutions. Gnomes changed the face of the Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting, and the Greyhawk. They ripped those worlds apart about fifty times.

Now, I just like the idea of a free-form strategy game. I don't mind the technology, but then again I don't need it in order to have fun.

If you make a case (it doesn't have to be anything special) that the game doesn't need to be based around the Industrial revolution -you can change that. I'm all about what the players want. Black Omega (a vocal player in the last IR) doesn't really see the need for the technology element.

Don't drop out just yet, make a case and see if players agree with you. People havn't been sharing thier opinions with me. I have never heard anyone say that they want the world to be run with the industrial revolution.

I'm not going to make amends to accomodate one players, but it's up to the players as a whole how to run the game.

I'll continue my little post in on minute.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 13, 2002)

Allright, I'm going to open up another thread in this forrum. It will be a poll. I will wait till at least ten votes are made. There are going to be three options.

1) No Technology (means that you cannot develop technology at all and it is not part of the game in any way. Basically that turns this game into a clan war).

2) Technology, but it must be developed. (You can develop technology, but nobody starts with it. Basically going for the medium).

3) Gnomish Industrial Revolution. (The standards set by the last IR).


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 13, 2002)

I am not opposed to technology per se, but rather the level of technology - ie nukes.

Gunpowder and guns are indeed a phenomenon approaching Rokugan - in fact, some gaijin tried to get their way with a bunch of cannons some eight centuries prior.  They got stomped, of course.  It's also why gaijin stuff is banned.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 13, 2002)

Sorry for not responding recently, a friend is over at my house and we were playing WC III for most of the day, I will finish up my artifact tomorrow most likely, but I didn't realize there was such a rush needed.  I'm not sure if there should be only 7 of the 12 black scrolls, while useful, it takes away the goal of finding them all, even though they each are powerful in their own right.

Forsaken One, I believe the Bone of Lord Moon is currently possessed by Lady Moon but Creamsteak may allow you to use it.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 13, 2002)

Oh, if thats the issue: Like I said in the post, I don't mind getting rid of nukes. They require "Way" too much ad-hocking. They also involve a lot of things that I just can't give an expert opinion on in any way. Does the radiation move through the atmosphere from one nuke? Will it destroy crops?

In the last IR I think two nukes got launched (that doesn't include against the elder ones, which were in another plane of existence).

I don't want to see them play a major roll in the game, but that's up to the players. Also, I could push the requirement back some... to like 500 or 1000 as being the minimum score.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 13, 2002)

Hi again. Here is a list of my claims, the Lion clan and the Crane clan with all Lion and the northern Crane provinces plus the dragonfly and the imperial lands. (This might make no sence whatsoever, but I'm sure I can contrive something ) when I find out which territories lie in the provinces I have claimed I will update. If Black Omega or some other knowledgeable individual would give me a lesson in geography I'd be grateful.  

Lion Clan
Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3) PL 8 : IR 18 
Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9) PL 6 : IR 21 
Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 21 
Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8) PL 5 : IR 15 
Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) PL 2 

----
New claims:

* Etsu Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Ibe Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Mukano Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Hozemon Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Sasaryu Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Korjima Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Kaitomo Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Ami Province PL 5 : IR 1

Crane Clan 
* Doji (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5) PL 1 : IR 1
* Asahina (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kimita (Female Shu 12) PL 2 : IR 2
* Daidoji (Fighter/Daidoji Bodyguard/Honor 2) Daimyo: Daidoji Rekai (Female Sam 10/Ftr 10) PL 10 : IR 28
* Kakita (Samurai or Courtier/Iaijutsu Master/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kakita Kaiten (Male Sam 15) PL 5 : IR 8
* Yasuki (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo Yasuki Hachi (Male Sam 5/Ftr 4) PL 1 : IR 1
* Sumiga Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Jodo Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Wadashi Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Ukyo Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Kintani Province PL 5 : IR 1

Dragonfly Clan 
* Jishomi Province PL 5 : IR 1

Imperial Provinces 
* Rintem Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Okuan Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Miya Estates Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Emonji Province Province PL 5 : IR 1

Monkey provinces
* Northern Yaen Province PL 5 : IR 1


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 13, 2002)

Serpenteye:

No offense, but could you please drop your claims to the Crane Clan?  I think we need to keep the major clans open until we get a final number of players.  If someone else wants to join, they will not have a Clan to choose if we all start grabbing extra clans.  Anyway, just my opinion, and you're free to do as you like.

By the way, do you want a Lion Clan Avatar?  I'd be happy to send you one if you want.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 13, 2002)

TheWiseWarlord said:
			
		

> *Serpenteye:
> 
> No offense, but could you please drop your claims to the Crane Clan?  I think we need to keep the major clans open until we get a final number of players.  If someone else wants to join, they will not have a Clan to choose if we all start grabbing extra clans.  Anyway, just my opinion, and you're free to do as you like.
> 
> By the way, do you want a Lion Clan Avatar?  I'd be happy to send you one if you want. *




I might, but I have 150 PLs to spend and I can't do it all in Lion lands. I have to encroach on someone or place my claims in widely scattered locations, creating a horrible strategic situation. However, if we get another player I'll drop the Crane so as to not exclude anyone.

I don't really know how to use avatars, but It shouldn't be too difficult. I'd be happy to have one, thanks.


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 13, 2002)

Great, as long as you're willing to drop the Crane Clan/Dragonfly Clan, etc. if someone else wants to play as them, it's fine.  I'll send you the Avatar within a day or two.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 13, 2002)

*Claims List Update (As they Stand Now)*

_	Important Characters of Rokugan	_ 
*	NPCs (Optional Player Characters)	* 
	Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10)	PL 1		
	Crane Clan Champion: Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5) 	PL 1		
	Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5)	PL 3		
	Fox Clan Champion: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8)	PL 1		
	Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) 	PL 2		
	Mantis Clan Champion: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 1		
	Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) 	PL 2		
	Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) 	PL 2		
	Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) 	PL 2		
	Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 20) Leader of the Maho-tsukai	PL 3		
	Tsuburu no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) One of two Oni lords sworn to Daigotsu	PL 2		
	Kyoso no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) Exiled to Jigoku, Rokugani Hell, by Daigotsu.	PL 2		
*	Lead by Shahai (Female Shu 7/Maho-tsukai 11) Leader of the Blood Speakers	PL 2		
Custom - 	Bayushi Nori (male Samurai 19 / honor 2)	PL 2		
Custom - 	Lord Benjarmon, (Berserker 4/Fighter 6/Warmaster 10) Gaijin, Honor 5(No Description Available)	PL 3
Custom - 	Hida Sonoru, (Samurai 14) (No Description Available)	PL 1
Custom - 	Moto Chagatai (Fighter 4, Berserker 10) PL 1	PL 1
Custom - 	Iuchi Lixue (Shugenja 12) PL 1	PL 1
Custom - 	Moto Chen (Samurai 6, Ranger 6) PL 1	PL 1

_	Important Items	_
*	Artifacts (Customized Creations)	*
	Dragon	
	Banner of the Dragon (+1/+1) Army Bonus	
	Dragon Clan Sword Artifact (+3/+3) Character Bonus	

	Fox	
	Staff of the Trickster (+1/+1) Army Bonus	

	Pheonix	
	Keitaku, the Celestial Sword of the Phoenix (+3/+3) Character Bonus			
	Isawa's Helm (+3/+3) Character Bonus			

	Scorpion	 
	Celestial sword of Clan scorpion (+3/+3) Character Bonus			

	Mantis			
	Celestial sword of Clan Mantis (+3/+3) Character Bonus			

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Crab Clan	 
	Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) 	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) 	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) 	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) 	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Ftr 4/Sam 2/Rng 1/Shadowlands Vet 7)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Oga Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kiwase Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Jime Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ayo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Gihazo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Doman Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Shinda Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crab / Falcon Clan	 
*	Himo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crane Clan	 
	Doji (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Asahina (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kimita (Female Shu 12)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Daidoji (Fighter/Daidoji Bodyguard/Honor 2) Daimyo: Daidoji Rekai (Female Sam 10/Ftr 10)	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Kakita (Samurai or Courtier/Iaijutsu Master/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kakita Kaiten (Male Sam 15)	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Yasuki (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo Yasuki Hachi (Male Sam 5/Ftr 4)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Sumiga Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Jodo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Wadashi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ukyo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kintani Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Hyumisa Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Umi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Buneya Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Chiji Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crane / Crab Clan	 
*	Nodai Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Dragon Clan	 
	Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5)	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10)	PL 9	:	IR 23
	Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13)	PL 3	:	IR 3
	Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8)	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16)	PL 6	:	IR 11
	Gakuon Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Yamastuke Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Shisame Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tosie Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kokozen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Yumeji Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Dragonfly Clan	 
	Jishomi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Fox Clan	 
	Kitsune (Ranger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Chikushudo, Realm of Animals (Druid/Honor 2) "Daimyo" Kitsune Redfur (Druid 20)	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Namide Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Hare Clan	 
*	Southern Kiamu (1/2 Province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Northen Kiamu (1/2 Province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Imperial Provinces	 
	Rintem Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Okuan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Miya Estates Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Emonji Province Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Lion Clan	 
	Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3)	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9)	PL 6	:	IR 21
	Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16)	PL 6	:	IR 21
	Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8)	PL 5	:	IR 15
*	Etsu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Ibe Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Mukano Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Hozemon Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Sasaryu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Korjima Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kaitomo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Ami Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis Clan	 
	Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17)	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) 	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Samato Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Buhan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Nikado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Sameisa Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis / Centipede Clan	 
	Isaru Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis / Wasp Clan	 
	Yoka Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Monkey Clan	 
	Northern Yaen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Southern Yaen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Nezumi 	 
*	Crippled Bone Nezumi Tribe (bezerkers/bushi)	PL 16	:	IR 12
*	Grasping Paw Nezumi Tribe (rogue)	PL 14	:	IR 8
	Tattered Ear Nezumi Tribe (Bushi/rogue/ranger)	PL 15	:	IR 10
	Third Whisker Nezumi Tribe (Sorcerors)	PL 15	:	IR 10

	Nagas (Non-Claimable Powers)	 
(N)	Shinomen Provinces	PL 15	:	IR 3

	Ox Clan	 
*	Oushiza Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Phoenix Clan	 
	Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) 	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Isawa (Shugenja/Void Disciple/Honor 2) Daimyo: ruled by the Council of Elemental Masters. This council also rules the Phoenix.	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Shijen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tenza Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Giryu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Osu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Iyado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ryujo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	The Elemental Legions (Tsunami Legion, Firestorm Legion, Hurricane Initiates and Avalance Guard). 	PL 5	:	IR 5

	Scorpion Clan	 
	Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) 	PL 9	:	IR 23
	Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12)	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Shinobai Acting Troops (ninja) PL 2 IR 5 	PL 2	:	IR 5
	Mirumisei Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Iha Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Gashi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tochi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kawayo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Mimano Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Sparrow Clan	 
*	Ashai Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Tortoise Clan	 
*	Northern Zamede (1/2 province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Southern Zamede (1/2 province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Unicorn Clan	 
	Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) 	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8)	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20)	PL 10	:	IR 28
*	Ito Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Temimo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Hinoma Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Junan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Gamo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kugoi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Hanmida Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Shadowlands Oni and the Blood Speakers	 
	Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.)	PL 50	:	IR 0
	Blood Speakers (A secret cult of Maho-tsukai working for evil and chaos through the Emerald Empire…)	PL 30	:	IR 5
	Daigotsu's Personal Guard (A group of Oni and other tainted creatures sworn to protecting Daigotsu.)	PL 20	:	IR 0
*	Horde of Tsuburu no Oni (The Horde of Shadowlands Oni pledged to Tsuburo no Oni)	PL 20	:	IR 0
	Horde of Kyoso no Oni (A Rogue group of Oni, loyal to Kyoso no Oni, and pledged to the destruction of Daigotsu)	PL 20	:	IR 0

_	Territories in the Far South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aiso ni Ryokosha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Bells of the Dead (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole)	PL 24	:	IR 8
	Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site)	PL 12	:	IR 4
*	Haikyo Sano Kappa (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
	Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Jukami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kabe ue no ho ni sa Umi (Wall above the Ocean)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kaiu Toge (Carpernter Pass)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Kawa Kurai Tsuki (River of the Dark Moon)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kenkai Hanto (Lookout Peninsula)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kishi no Mizu-umi (Forbidden Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Koten (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kuroi Yubi Kawa (Black Finger River)	PL 2	:	IR 0
*	Kuni Areno (Kuni Wastes)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kyuden Hida (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Nishiyama (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Saigo no Kamae Heigen (Last Stand Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Shinden Asahina (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Shiro Hiruma (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Kuni (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Sunda Mizu (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Watchtower of the East (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Yasuki Yashiki (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Yugure Yama (Twilight Mountains)	PL 20	:	IR 0

_	Territories in the South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aka Mizu-umi (Red Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Beiden (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Dangai (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Ginasutra (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Hotei Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Iyotishi (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Kagoki (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaia Osho (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaiu Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kakita Bogu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kamisori sano Yoake Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kitsune Mori (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Koeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kuda (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Bayushi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Miya (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Maemikake (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Meidochi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Midaki (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizu-umi no Fu-ko (Lake of Sorrows)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Mizu-umi no Sakura Yuki (Lake of Cherry Blossom Snow)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Nirukti (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Ronin Chiiki (Ronin Plains)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Shiden Osano-Wo (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Shimomura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiro Heichi (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
	Shiro Kaotsuki no Higashi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Siksa (Town)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Taki sano Okami Jikan (Hour of the Wolf Falls)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Takia Kusa Heigen (Tall Grass Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Tani Hitokage (Valley of the Spirit)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Tomb of Iuchiban (Maho Site)	PL 12	:	IR 4
*	Vyakarana (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Watchtower of the West (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Zakyo (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4

_	Territories in the Far South East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Bunyo sana Asahina (Fields of the Morning Sun)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Daidoji Training Grounds (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Higashiyama (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Inazuma (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Kaimentsu-uo Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Koutetsukan (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Maigosera Seido (Lighthouse)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Mura Sabishi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Okami (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Oni Mura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Tokigogachu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Umoeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yama ue na ho ni Umi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yasuki Hanko (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

_	Territories in the South East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aketsu (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Daidoji Yukan-se (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Hanto no Yoake (Peninsula of Dawn)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen no Doji (Doji Family Plains)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Higashi Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaia Osho Mura (Humble Priest Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kawa na Zatu Shudoshi (River of the Blind Monk)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kitsune Mori (Forest of the Fox)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Kitsune Mori Mura (Village in the Forest of the Fox)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyuden Doji (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Kitsune (Fox Clan Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Gotei (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Maigo no Musume Wan (Lost Daughter Bay)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Minawa Chushin (village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizen (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Musume (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Nichibotsu Fushere (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Nishi Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Otosan Uchi (Capital)	PL 4	:	IR 5
*	Samui Kaze (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Shima No Kinu (Island of Silk)	PL 5	:	IR 0 
*	Shima No Koshinryo (Island of Spice)	PL 5	:	IR 0 
*	Umi Yakamo (Sea of the Sun God)	PL 10	:	IR 0 
*	Wan no Asaguroi Mizu (Bay of Dark Water)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Wan Sana Kin Taiyo (Bay of the Golden Sun)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Yufu-ku Na Heigen (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4

_	Territories in the West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Bishamon Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Daikoku Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Duzaki (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Hae Moete (Firefly River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Yuki (Snow Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Hisatu-Kesu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kakusu Keikei Torid-e (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kanemochi Kaeru (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Kawa Mitsu Kishi (Three Sides River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kawa Sano Fui no Dansei wo Sasu (River of the Unexpected Hero)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kenson Gakka (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Kita Toge (Northern Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kudo (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kyodai Na Ana (The Great Crater)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kyuden Ikoma (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Meiyo Gisei (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Minami Toke (Southern Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Mizu (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Mizu-Umi Kiku Hanabira (Chrysanthemum Petal Lake)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Naga Doro Heigen (Naga Road Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Nihai Tower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Otaku Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Pokau (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Ryoko Owari (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Seikitsu San Tama no Oi (Spine of the World Mountains)	PL 10	:	IR 0 
	Shinomen Tower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Shiranai (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Shiro Ide (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Iuchi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiroi Kishi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shiroi Kishi Heigen (White Shore Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiroi Kishi Mizu-umi (White Shore Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiro Shosuro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Soshi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Usagi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Toge Puramu Hana (Plum Blossom Pass)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Turo Kojiri (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Watchtower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Yama sano Kaminari (Mountain of the Seven Thunders)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Yogo Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5

_	Territories in the East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Castle of the Emerald Champion (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Eiyu ni Suru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Foshi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Heigen No Hayai Mondai (Plain of Fast Troubles)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Osari (Plains of the Crane Clan)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Senjo (Plains of Battle)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kaeru (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Ken Hayai (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kiken No Toge (Treacherous Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kita Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kosaten Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kyuden Seppun (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Tonba (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Mamoru Kyotei (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Morikage (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Moshi Shiro (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Nanashi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Nikesake (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Ninkatoshi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Obobeshinu Boekisho Kawa (Drowned Merchant River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Oiku (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Omoidoso (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Ranbo (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Renga (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Rugashi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Ryu Bannin (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Shiro Akodo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Daidoji (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Matsu (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro no Yojin (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro sano Kakita (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Shiba (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Toi Koku (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Tonfajutsen (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Ukabu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yama no Kuyami (Mountains of Regret)	PL 3	:	IR 0 

_	Territories in the North West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Akami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Bikami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Bugaisha (Fort)	PL 10	:	IR 10
*	Egami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Exile's Road Watchtower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Fu-kurokujin Seido (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Heigen Kori (Ice Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kamashimino Komichi (Sorrow's Path)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kawa Nemui (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kawa Nemui (Sleeping River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kibukito (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kurayami-ha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/West) 	PL 20	:	IR 0 
*	Kyodaina Josho Suru (The Great Climb)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kyuden Togashi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Maigo no Samurai (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizu umi Ryo (Dragon Lake)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Oshindoka (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Reihado Bomeidoro (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shiro Shinjo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Moto (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Takaikabe (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Toshi no aida ni Kawa (City between the Rivers) (city)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Yamasura (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Yashigi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1



_	Territories in the North East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Duro Owari (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Heibeisu (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Heigen Ryo Kokoro (Dragon Heart Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Hinanbasho sano Mitsu Shimai (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Kanawa Taki (Iron Ring Cascade)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/East)	PL 20	:	IR 0
*	Kyodai na Taiyo (The Great Fall)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Kyuden Hitomi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Isawa (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Michita Yasumi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Mori Isawa (Phoenix Woodlands)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Nemui Kaminari Yama (Sleeping Thunder Mountain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Reihado sano Ki-Rin (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Reihado Uikku (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Seido Jurojin (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shinsei na Sumai (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shiro Agasha (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Asako (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Chuda (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
	Shiro Kitsuki (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Mirumoto (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Tamori (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Tani Giza (Jagged Valley)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Yabanjin Mura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yoshosha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

	*Territories that have not been claimed*			

*	Darkwolf: PL = 120/150	* 
	Kyoso no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) Exiled to Jigoku, Rokugani Hell, by Daigotsu. PL 2 			
	Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.) PL 50 : IR 0			
	Daigotsu's Personal Guard (A group of Oni and other tainted creatures sworn to protecting Daigotsu.) PL 20 : IR 0			
	Horde of Kyoso no Oni (A Rogue group of Oni, loyal to Kyoso no Oni, and pledged to the destruction of Daigotsu) PL 20 : IR 0			
	The Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole) PL 24 : IR 8 			
	4 Oni Lords (NPCs) 1 PL each : PL 4			

*	Kalanyr: PL = 110/110	*
	Kitsune (Ranger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Namide Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Fox Clan Champion: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 1	
	Kaia Osho Mura (Humble Priest Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kitsune Mori Mura (Village in the Forest of the Fox) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kyuden Kitsune (Fox Clan Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Kitsune Mori (Forest of the Fox) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Redfur, Kitsune Druid 20 Honour 2 Alignment: Chaotic Good PL 3	
	10 Level 14 NPCs	
	Staff of the Trickster (+3/+3) Character Bonus + Immunities	
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals 20 PL	
	Chikushudo, Realm of Animals (Druid/Honor 2) "Daimyo" Kitsune Redfur (Druid 20) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Kitsune (Ranger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Tattered Ear Nezumi Tribe (Bushi/rogue/ranger) PL 15 : IR 10	
	Third Whisker Nezumi Tribe (Sorcerors) PL 15 : IR 10	
	Otosan Uchi (Capital) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Kyuden Gotei (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Nichibotsu Fushere (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3	

*	Knight Otu: PL = 120/120	*
	Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 2 	
	Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 7 : IR 14	
	Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Isawa (Shugenja/Void Disciple/Honor 2) Daimyo: ruled by the Council of Elemental Masters. This council also rules the Phoenix. PL 10 : IR 28	
	Kyuden Isawa (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Reihado Uikku (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Mamoru Kyotei (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Shiro Asako (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Mori Isawa (Phoenix Woodlands) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Kanawa Taki (Iron Ring Cascade) PL 1 : IR 0
	Tani Giza (Jagged Valley) PL 3 : IR 0
	Shinsei na Sumai (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Shijen Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Tenza Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Giryu Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Osu Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Iyado Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Ryujo Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Seido Jurojin (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
	Reihado sano Ki-Rin (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
	Michita Yasumi (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Ukabu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Shiro Shiba (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Nikesake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Omoidoso (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Shiro Agasha (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	The Elemental Legions (Tsunami Legion, Firestorm Legion, Hurricane Initiates and Avalance Guard). PL 5 : IR 5	
	Keitaku, the Celestial Sword of the Phoenix (+3/+3) Character Bonus	
	Isawa's Helm (+3/+3) Character Bonus	

*	Lichtenhart: PL = 120/140	*
	Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 2	
	Shiro Ide (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Iuchi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Shinjo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Kyodai Na Ana (The Great Crater) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Kita Toge (Northern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Minami Toge (Southern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Shinomen Tower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Watchtower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Shiro Moto (castle) PL 7: IR 5
	Toshi no aida ni Kawa (City between the Rivers) (city) PL 3: IR 4
	Duzaki (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Hae Moete (Firefly River) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Kawa Sano Fui no Dansei wo Sasu (River of the Unexpected Hero) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Mizu (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Naga Doro Heigen (Naga Road Plain) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Shiroi Kishi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Shiroi Kishi Heigen (White Shore Plain) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Otaku Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Temimo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Hinoma Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Junan Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Moto Chagatai (Fighter 4, Berserker 10) PL 1	
	Iuchi Lixue (Shugenja 12) PL 1	
	Moto Chen (Samurai 6, Ranger 6) PL 1	
	Hisatu-Kesu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Turo Kojiri (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Exile's Road Watchtower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3	
	Moto Chagatai (Fighter 4, Berserker 10) PL 1	
	Iuchi Lixue (Shugenja 12) PL 1	
	Moto Chen (Samurai 6, Ranger 6) PL 1	

*	Macbrea: PL = 100/100	*
	Bayushi Nori (male Samurai 19 / honor 2) PL 2	
	Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 2 	
	Celestial sword of Clan Mantis (+3/+3) Character Bonus	
	Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 9 : IR 23	
	Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Kyuden Bayushi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Shiro Shosuro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Ryoko Owari (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Yogo Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Beiden (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Bayushi Kanman (male Ninja 6/Bayushi deciever 4/Shadow walker 4) Honor 0 PL 1	
	Shinobai Acting Troops (ninja) PL 2 IR 5 	
	Shiro Soshi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Nihai Tower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3	
	Mirumisei Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Iha Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Gashi Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Ado Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Tochi Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Kawayo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Mimano Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Celestial sword of Clan scorpion, Wielder: Bayushi Nori +3/+3 to attack/defend.	

*	Serpenteye: PL = 104/150	*
	Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9) PL 6 : IR 21	
	Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 21	
	Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8) PL 5 : IR 15	
	Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) PL 2 	
	Etsu Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Ibe Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Mukano Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Hozemon Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Sasaryu Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Korjima Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Kaitomo Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Ami Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Doji (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5) PL 1 : IR 1
	Asahina (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kimita (Female Shu 12) PL 2 : IR 2
	Daidoji (Fighter/Daidoji Bodyguard/Honor 2) Daimyo: Daidoji Rekai (Female Sam 10/Ftr 10) PL 10 : IR 28
	Kakita (Samurai or Courtier/Iaijutsu Master/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kakita Kaiten (Male Sam 15) PL 5 : IR 8
	Yasuki (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo Yasuki Hachi (Male Sam 5/Ftr 4) PL 1 : IR 1
	Sumiga Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Jodo Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Wadashi Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Ukyo Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Kintani Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Jishomi Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Rintem Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Okuan Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Miya Estates Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Emonji Province Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Northern Yaen Province PL 5 : IR 1	

*	Sollir Furryfoot: PL = 3/30	*
	Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 20) Leader of the Maho-tsukai PL 3 as my PC	

*	Tarrasque: PL = 50/120	*
	Tsuburu no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) One of two Oni lords sworn to Daigotsu PL 2	
	Blood Speakers (A secret cult of Maho-tsukai working for evil and chaos through the Emerald Empire…) PL 30 : IR 5	
	Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site) PL 12 : IR 4	
	Bells of the Dead (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	

*	The Forsaken One	* 
	Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17)	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) 	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Samato Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Buhan Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Nikado Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Sameisa Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Isaru Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Yoka Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Lord Moon's Bone (Katana) (+3/+3) Character Bonus			

*	TheWiseWarlord: PL = 120/120	* 
	Lord Benjarmon: Berserker 4/ Fighter 6/ Warmaster 10. His Honor is 5. PL 3			
	Banner of the Dragon (+1/+1) Army Bonus			
	Dragon Clan Sword Artifact (+3/+3) Character Bonus			
	Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 3
	Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 10 : IR 28
	Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10) PL 9 : IR 23
	Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13) PL 3 : IR 3
	Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8) PL 7 : IR 14
	Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 11
	Gakuon Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Yamastuke Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Shisame Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Tosie Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Kokozen Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Yumeji Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Kyuden Hitomi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
	Shiro Tamori (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Shiro Kitsuki (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Shiro Mirumoto (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Heibeisu (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Heigen Ryo Kokoro (Dragon Heart Plain) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Nemui Kaminari Yama (Sleeping Thunder Mountain) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Rogue 7/ Ninja Spy 7 PL 1	
	Rogue 7/ Shadow Scout 7 PL 1	
	Monk 7/ Tattooed Monk 7 PL 1	
	Samurai 7/ Weapon Master 7 PL 1	
	Shugenja 14 PL 1	
	Shugenja 14 PL 1	

*	Xeriar: PL = 120/120	*
	Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Ftr 4/Sam 2/Rng 1/Shadowlands Vet 7) PL 4 : IR 5
	Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 
	Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall) PL 3 : IR 0
	Kaiu Toge (Carpenter Pass) PL 3 : IR 0
	Kyuden Hida (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
	Shiro Hiruma (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Shiro Kuni (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Yasuki Yashiki (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Hida Sonoru, (Samurai 14) (No Description Available) PL 1
	Oga Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand) PL 1 : IR 0
	Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay) PL 3 : IR 0
	Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge) PL 1 : IR 0
	Koten (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Nishiyama (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Sunda Mizu (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Watchtower of the East (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane) PL 3 : IR 0
	Kaiu Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Kuda (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Maemikake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Watchtower of the West (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Kiwase Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Jime Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Ayo Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Gihazo Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Shiro Kaotsuki no Higashi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 13, 2002)

If you like this: http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/oa_gallery/Lion_Clan.jpg I can resize it and send it to you immediately.

I didn't noticed other players had claimed lion's lands. I'll check. Anyway, since you were away for a while, and we're all here to enjoy the game, if you think someone has claimed something you need, you can ask it back. Also because Lion and Crane do not easily agree.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 13, 2002)

I am doing the rolls now, for PL bonuses for players. I am able to roll d 11's thanx to a roleplaying assistant I just got. It rolled an odd little answer. 11, 11, 11, 7.

Xeriar your PL cap raised to 130!
Xeriar your PL cap raised to 140!
Xeriar your PL cap raised to 150!
Sollir your PL cap raised to 40!

Edit: I miscounted the total PL. I need to roll 1 more time, apparantly there was an artifact I missed or something. The roll was an 8.

Tarrasque your PL cap raised to 130!
(can anyone confirm if he is just away for a while or something?)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 13, 2002)

Serpenteye, take a look at this map: http://www.westnet.com.au/mdewar/knklargemap.html
Here are all Lion territories you could claim and that you can find in the map.

L1* Meiyo Gisei (City) PL 3 : IR 4
L2* Eiyu ni Suru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
L3* Ken Hayai (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
L4* Rugashi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
L5* Oiku (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
L6* Shiranai (City) PL 3 : IR 4
L7* Foshi (City) PL 3 : IR 4
L8* Renga (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
L9* Ninkatoshi (City) PL 3 : IR 4
L10* Kyuden Ikoma (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
L11* Bishamon Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
L12* Tonfajutsen (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
L13* Shiro Akodo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
L14* Kenson Gakka (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
L15* Shiro no Yojin (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
L16 Kyakuchu (Village (not on the list))
L17* Kaeru (City) PL 3 : IR 4
L18* Shiro Matsu (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
L19 Kitsu Tombs (not on the list)

* Heigen Senjo (Plains of Battle) PL 3 : IR 0 
* Obobeshinu Boekisho Kawa (Drowned Merchant River) PL 1 : IR 0 
* Kawa Mitsu Kishi (Three Sides River) PL 1 : IR 0 


If you don't want the crane at your back you can also claim
CN1* Ranbo (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
19 Kintani Province PL 5 : IR1

And then you still have the families and if you want artifacts and NPCs. It shouldn't be difficult to arrive at 150 PL.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 13, 2002)

Thanks. Now I just have to decide what to take and what to drop...


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 13, 2002)

I guess I don't need to expand past the Lion clan's borders, yet.  I'm dropping my claim to all areas outside lion territory except Ranbo and Kintani Province.

Claims:

Lion Clan
Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3) PL 8 : IR 18 
Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9) PL 6 : IR 21 
Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 21 
Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8) PL 5 : IR 15 
Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) PL 2 

* Etsu Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Ibe Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Mukano Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Hozemon Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Sasaryu Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Korjima Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Kaitomo Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Ami Province PL 5 : IR 1


L1* Meiyo Gisei (City) PL 3 : IR 4
L2* Eiyu ni Suru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
L3* Ken Hayai (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
L4* Rugashi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
L5* Oiku (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
L6* Shiranai (City) PL 3 : IR 4
L7* Foshi (City) PL 3 : IR 4
L8* Renga (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
L9* Ninkatoshi (City) PL 3 : IR 4
L10* Kyuden Ikoma (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
L11* Bishamon Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
L12* Tonfajutsen (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
L13* Shiro Akodo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
L14* Kenson Gakka (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
L15* Shiro no Yojin (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
L16 Kyakuchu (Village (not on the list))
L17* Kaeru (City) PL 3 : IR 4
L18* Shiro Matsu (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
L19 Kitsu Tombs (not on the list)

__

dropped claims:



Doji (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5) PL 1 : IR 1
Asahina (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kimita (Female Shu 12) PL 2 : IR 2
Daidoji (Fighter/Daidoji Bodyguard/Honor 2) Daimyo: Daidoji Rekai (Female Sam 10/Ftr 10) PL 10 : IR 28
Kakita (Samurai or Courtier/Iaijutsu Master/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kakita Kaiten (Male Sam 15) PL 5 : IR 8
Yasuki (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo Yasuki Hachi (Male Sam 5/Ftr 4) PL 1 : IR 1
Sumiga Province PL 5 : IR 1
Jodo Province PL 5 : IR 1
Wadashi Province PL 5 : IR 1
Ukyo Province PL 5 : IR 1

Jishomi Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Rintem Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Okuan Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Miya Estates Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Emonji Province Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Northern Yaen Province PL 5 : IR 1


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 13, 2002)

*Beta Rules Post*

The Rules of the Rokugan Industrial Revolution

Explanation of Scores:

1)	PL: Power Level, or the amount of military strength you have.
2)	IR: Industrial rating, or the ability of anything to generate new PL.

Explanation of How to Create a Power

1)	Claiming Power: There are a variety of powers to select from. Some powers are military orders, clans, countries, provinces, cities, villages, and many other types of power. To claim power, you only need to tell the moderator (Creamsteak) that you are claiming power. There is a list at the beginning of every thread that lists all of the powers, to claim powers from that list; simply copy the line of text with the power you want to claim, and then attach it to a post. The moderator will look at your post, and update the lists as necessary.
2)	Creating Power: There may be many different powers, but you may want to create your own. Giving the moderator a little bit of information on what you want to create will suffice. You can create NPCs, PCs, and factions freely. The Moderator will accept just about anything reasonable for the game.

What can you do with a Power?

1)	Powers most basic element is their PL in combat. PL represents one hit-point and one attack roll. The minimum military force to send in an attack is one PL. It is similar to the game risk, if you have played it. In a battle each PL makes one attack roll, and one defense roll, and any attacks that are not blocked result in one PL of damage to an enemy.
2)	Powers are also spent in research. For every 5 PL of research you make, you advance 1 year into the future. All powers start off at the year 1600. As you advance in years, you gain new technology. At 1650, 1750, and every 100 years after that, your attack rolls for battles get a +1 bonus. At 1700, 1800, and every 100 years after that, your defense rolls for a battle get a +1 bonus. You can also use technology from the era that your year matches.
3)	Power can be used to raise your Industrial rating. Spending 5 PL on Industrializing results in 1 point of advancement in your IR rating. You must select where this IR point will go, and add that point to one of your powers.

What can you do with Industrialization?

1)	Your industrial rating determines how fast your PL goes up. At the end of every turn (representing a year) you gain PL in every territory that has an IR rating. The list below tells you how much IR you need to advance your PL by a certain amount.
To enhance your PL by 1 point, you must have an IR of 1 point.
To enhance your PL by 2 points, you must have an IR of 3 points, or (1 + 2) points.
To enhance your PL by 3 points, you must have an IR of 6 points, or (1+2+3) points.
This chart continues infinitely. An easy equation to use to determine how much IR you need to get X PL is:

x(1/2x + 0.5) = Rank Required
Where x = the PL production per turn

What is special about NPCs and PCs?
1)	Both are able to move around without any restrictions. An army must cross a mountain, while an NPC or PC can simply teleport past the mountain, lake, river, or wall.
2)	PCs have immunity to death. They can be defeated, wounded, made ill, and otherwise aggravated, but PCs cannot be killed.
3)	NPCs do not have this immunity to death, however, after each “round” of combat they regenerate from their wounds. If an NPC takes 2 PL in damage, they can recover that 2 PL as long as they were not killed.
4)	Artifacts are often attached to NPCs and PCs. If that person is killed or “wounded” the artifact can be taken by another player and destroyed or put to use.
5)	NPCs can be subverted (turned over to another player) if they succeed at either killing, or otherwise convincing them.

What is special about Shadowlands powers?
1)	Shadowlands powers suffer nothing from taint, however some individuals that are exposed to an exceptional source of taint can become jealous, or bold against their leaders.
2)	Shadowlands powers have a 5% chance to convert any PL they kill. These soldiers wake up as undead that blindly serve the shadowlands leaders that control them.

What is special about the Nezumi?
1)	The Nezumi do not suffer from taint, ever. They also do not turn against their leaders if they are exposed to an exceptional degree of taint.

What is special about the Clans?
1) Clans are wealthy, possess high IR ratings, good PL, incredible artifacts, and are generally able to hold their own against other forces. Clans also possess many castles, ports, towns, and facilities to operate from.

What can you do?
1) Anything that you could really do with a person in Rokugan with the technology and magic you have available is possible. It is up to you, as a player, to set your own personal restrictions.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 13, 2002)

The Above is a beta-Rules Post. Tell me if it is all clear, and inform me if you disagree with any of the rules. I think it is pretty good, and at least simple enough that it shouldn't scare people off. I'm going to make one last lists/update tonight. I might post it below, or I might update the list above...


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 13, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *If you like this: http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/oa_gallery/Lion_Clan.jpg I can resize it and send it to you immediately.
> 
> I didn't noticed other players had claimed lion's lands. I'll check. Anyway, since you were away for a while, and we're all here to enjoy the game, if you think someone has claimed something you need, you can ask it back. Also because Lion and Crane do not easily agree.  *




Apparently all Lion territroies were unclaimed  I had no idea since I didn't know what any of the territories were called before I read your list. Needless to say I'm a newbie to Rokugan.

The Image is fine.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Beta Rules Post*


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 13, 2002)

*The Lists*

_	Important Characters of Rokugan	_ 
*	NPCs (Optional Player Characters)	* 
	Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10)	PL 1		
	Crane Clan Champion: Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5) 	PL 1		
	Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5)	PL 3		
	Fox Clan Champion: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8)	PL 1		
	Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) 	PL 2		
	Mantis Clan Champion: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 1		
	Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) 	PL 2		
	Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) 	PL 2		
	Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) 	PL 2		
	Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 20) Leader of the Maho-tsukai	PL 3		
	Tsuburu no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) One of two Oni lords sworn to Daigotsu	PL 2		
	Kyoso no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) Exiled to Jigoku, Rokugani Hell, by Daigotsu.	PL 2		
*	Lead by Shahai (Female Shu 7/Maho-tsukai 11) Leader of the Blood Speakers	PL 2		
Custom - 	Bayushi Nori (male Samurai 19 / honor 2)	PL 2		
Custom - 	Lord Benjarmon, (Berserker 4/Fighter 6/Warmaster 10) Gaijin, Honor 5(No Description Available)	PL 3
Custom - 	Hida Sonoru, (Samurai 14) (No Description Available)	PL 1
Custom - 	Moto Chagatai (Fighter 4, Berserker 10) PL 1	PL 1
Custom - 	Iuchi Lixue (Shugenja 12) PL 1	PL 1
Custom - 	Moto Chen (Samurai 6, Ranger 6) PL 1	PL 1

_	Important Items	_
*	Artifacts (Customized Creations)	*
	Dragon	
	Banner of the Dragon (+1/+1) Army Bonus	
	Dragon Clan Sword Artifact (+3/+3) Character Bonus	

	Fox	
	Staff of the Trickster (+1/+1) Army Bonus	

	Pheonix	
	Keitaku, the Celestial Sword of the Phoenix (+3/+3) Character Bonus			
	Isawa's Helm (+3/+3) Character Bonus			

	Scorpion	 
	Celestial sword of Clan scorpion (+3/+3) Character Bonus			

	Mantis	 
	Celestial sword of Clan Mantis (+3/+3) Character Bonus			

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Crab Clan	 
	Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) 	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) 	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) 	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) 	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Ftr 4/Sam 2/Rng 1/Shadowlands Vet 7)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Oga Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kiwase Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Jime Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ayo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Gihazo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Doman Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Shinda Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crab / Falcon Clan	 
*	Himo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crane Clan	 
*	Doji (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Asahina (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kimita (Female Shu 12)	PL 2	:	IR 2
*	Daidoji (Fighter/Daidoji Bodyguard/Honor 2) Daimyo: Daidoji Rekai (Female Sam 10/Ftr 10)	PL 10	:	IR 28
*	Kakita (Samurai or Courtier/Iaijutsu Master/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kakita Kaiten (Male Sam 15)	PL 5	:	IR 8
*	Yasuki (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo Yasuki Hachi (Male Sam 5/Ftr 4)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Sumiga Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Jodo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Wadashi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Ukyo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kintani Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Hyumisa Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Umi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Buneya Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Chiji Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crane / Crab Clan	 
*	Nodai Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Dragon Clan	 
	Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5)	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10)	PL 9	:	IR 23
	Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13)	PL 3	:	IR 3
	Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8)	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16)	PL 6	:	IR 11
	Gakuon Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Yamastuke Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Shisame Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tosie Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kokozen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Yumeji Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Dragonfly Clan	 
*	Jishomi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Fox Clan	 
	Kitsune (Ranger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Chikushudo, Realm of Animals (Druid/Honor 2) "Daimyo" Kitsune Redfur (Druid 20)	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Namide Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Hare Clan	 
*	Southern Kiamu (1/2 Province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Northen Kiamu (1/2 Province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Imperial Provinces	 
*	Rintem Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Okuan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Miya Estates Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Emonji Province Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Lion Clan	 
	Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3)	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9)	PL 6	:	IR 21
	Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16)	PL 6	:	IR 21
	Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8)	PL 5	:	IR 15
	Etsu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ibe Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Mukano Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Hozemon Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Sasaryu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Korjima Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kaitomo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ami Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis Clan	 
	Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17)	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) 	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Samato Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Buhan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Nikado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Sameisa Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis / Centipede Clan	 
	Isaru Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis / Wasp Clan	 
	Yoka Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Monkey Clan	 
*	Northern Yaen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Southern Yaen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Nezumi 	 
*	Crippled Bone Nezumi Tribe (bezerkers/bushi)	PL 16	:	IR 12
*	Grasping Paw Nezumi Tribe (rogue)	PL 14	:	IR 8
	Tattered Ear Nezumi Tribe (Bushi/rogue/ranger)	PL 15	:	IR 10
	Third Whisker Nezumi Tribe (Sorcerors)	PL 15	:	IR 10

	Nagas (Non-Claimable Powers)	 
(N)	Shinomen Provinces	PL 15	:	IR 3

	Ox Clan	 
*	Oushiza Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Phoenix Clan	 
	Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) 	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Isawa (Shugenja/Void Disciple/Honor 2) Daimyo: ruled by the Council of Elemental Masters. This council also rules the Phoenix.	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Shijen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tenza Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Giryu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Osu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Iyado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ryujo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	The Elemental Legions (Tsunami Legion, Firestorm Legion, Hurricane Initiates and Avalance Guard). 	PL 5	:	IR 5

	Scorpion Clan	 
	Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) 	PL 9	:	IR 23
	Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12)	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Shinobai Acting Troops (ninja) PL 2 IR 5 	PL 2	:	IR 5
	Mirumisei Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Iha Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Gashi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tochi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kawayo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Mimano Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Sparrow Clan	 
*	Ashai Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Tortoise Clan	 
*	Northern Zamede (1/2 province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Southern Zamede (1/2 province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Unicorn Clan	 
	Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) 	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8)	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20)	PL 10	:	IR 28
*	Ito Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Temimo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Hinoma Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Junan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Gamo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kugoi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Hanmida Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Shadowlands Oni and the Blood Speakers	 
	Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.)	PL 50	:	IR 0
	Blood Speakers (A secret cult of Maho-tsukai working for evil and chaos through the Emerald Empire…)	PL 30	:	IR 5
	Daigotsu's Personal Guard (A group of Oni and other tainted creatures sworn to protecting Daigotsu.)	PL 20	:	IR 0
*	Horde of Tsuburu no Oni (The Horde of Shadowlands Oni pledged to Tsuburo no Oni)	PL 20	:	IR 0
	Horde of Kyoso no Oni (A Rogue group of Oni, loyal to Kyoso no Oni, and pledged to the destruction of Daigotsu)	PL 20	:	IR 0

_	Territories in the Far South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aiso ni Ryokosha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Bells of the Dead (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole)	PL 24	:	IR 8
	Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site)	PL 12	:	IR 4
*	Haikyo Sano Kappa (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
	Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Jukami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kabe ue no ho ni sa Umi (Wall above the Ocean)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kaiu Toge (Carpernter Pass)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Kawa Kurai Tsuki (River of the Dark Moon)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kenkai Hanto (Lookout Peninsula)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kishi no Mizu-umi (Forbidden Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Koten (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kuroi Yubi Kawa (Black Finger River)	PL 2	:	IR 0
*	Kuni Areno (Kuni Wastes)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kyuden Hida (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Nishiyama (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Saigo no Kamae Heigen (Last Stand Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Shinden Asahina (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Shiro Hiruma (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Kuni (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Sunda Mizu (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Watchtower of the East (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Yasuki Yashiki (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Yugure Yama (Twilight Mountains)	PL 20	:	IR 0

_	Territories in the South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aka Mizu-umi (Red Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Beiden (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Dangai (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Ginasutra (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Hotei Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Iyotishi (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Kagoki (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaia Osho (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaiu Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kakita Bogu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kamisori sano Yoake Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kitsune Mori (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Koeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kuda (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Bayushi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Miya (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Maemikake (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Meidochi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Midaki (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizu-umi no Fu-ko (Lake of Sorrows)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Mizu-umi no Sakura Yuki (Lake of Cherry Blossom Snow)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Nirukti (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Ronin Chiiki (Ronin Plains)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Shiden Osano-Wo (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Shimomura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiro Heichi (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
	Shiro Kaotsuki no Higashi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Siksa (Town)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Taki sano Okami Jikan (Hour of the Wolf Falls)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Takia Kusa Heigen (Tall Grass Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Tani Hitokage (Valley of the Spirit)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Tomb of Iuchiban (Maho Site)	PL 12	:	IR 4
*	Vyakarana (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Watchtower of the West (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Zakyo (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4

_	Territories in the Far South East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Bunyo sana Asahina (Fields of the Morning Sun)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Daidoji Training Grounds (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Higashiyama (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Inazuma (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Kaimentsu-uo Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Koutetsukan (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Maigosera Seido (Lighthouse)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Mura Sabishi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Okami (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Oni Mura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Tokigogachu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Umoeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yama ue na ho ni Umi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yasuki Hanko (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

_	Territories in the South East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aketsu (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Daidoji Yukan-se (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Hanto no Yoake (Peninsula of Dawn)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen no Doji (Doji Family Plains)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Higashi Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaia Osho Mura (Humble Priest Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kawa na Zatu Shudoshi (River of the Blind Monk)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kitsune Mori (Forest of the Fox)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Kitsune Mori Mura (Village in the Forest of the Fox)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyuden Doji (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Kitsune (Fox Clan Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Gotei (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Maigo no Musume Wan (Lost Daughter Bay)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Minawa Chushin (village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizen (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Musume (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Nichibotsu Fushere (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Nishi Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Otosan Uchi (Capital)	PL 4	:	IR 5
*	Samui Kaze (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Shima No Kinu (Island of Silk)	PL 5	:	IR 0 
*	Shima No Koshinryo (Island of Spice)	PL 5	:	IR 0 
*	Umi Yakamo (Sea of the Sun God)	PL 10	:	IR 0 
*	Wan no Asaguroi Mizu (Bay of Dark Water)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Wan Sana Kin Taiyo (Bay of the Golden Sun)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Yufu-ku Na Heigen (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4

_	Territories in the West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Bishamon Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Daikoku Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Duzaki (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Hae Moete (Firefly River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Yuki (Snow Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Hisatu-Kesu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kakusu Keikei Torid-e (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kanemochi Kaeru (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Kawa Mitsu Kishi (Three Sides River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kawa Sano Fui no Dansei wo Sasu (River of the Unexpected Hero)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kenson Gakka (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Kita Toge (Northern Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kitsu Tombs (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Kudo (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kyakuchu (Village) 	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kyodai Na Ana (The Great Crater)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kyuden Ikoma (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Meiyo Gisei (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Minami Toke (Southern Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Mizu (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Mizu-Umi Kiku Hanabira (Chrysanthemum Petal Lake)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Naga Doro Heigen (Naga Road Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Nihai Tower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Otaku Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Pokau (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Ryoko Owari (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Seikitsu San Tama no Oi (Spine of the World Mountains)	PL 10	:	IR 0 
	Shinomen Tower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Shiranai (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Shiro Ide (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Iuchi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiroi Kishi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shiroi Kishi Heigen (White Shore Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiroi Kishi Mizu-umi (White Shore Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiro Shosuro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Soshi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Usagi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Toge Puramu Hana (Plum Blossom Pass)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Turo Kojiri (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Watchtower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Yama sano Kaminari (Mountain of the Seven Thunders)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Yogo Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5

_	Territories in the East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Castle of the Emerald Champion (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Eiyu ni Suru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Foshi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Heigen No Hayai Mondai (Plain of Fast Troubles)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Osari (Plains of the Crane Clan)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Senjo (Plains of Battle)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Kaeru (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Ken Hayai (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kiken No Toge (Treacherous Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kita Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kosaten Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kyuden Seppun (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Tonba (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Mamoru Kyotei (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Morikage (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Moshi Shiro (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Nanashi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Nikesake (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Ninkatoshi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Obobeshinu Boekisho Kawa (Drowned Merchant River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Oiku (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Omoidoso (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Ranbo (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Renga (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Rugashi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Ryu Bannin (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Shiro Akodo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Daidoji (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Matsu (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro no Yojin (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro sano Kakita (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Shiba (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Toi Koku (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Tonfajutsen (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Ukabu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yama no Kuyami (Mountains of Regret)	PL 3	:	IR 0 

_	Territories in the North West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Akami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Bikami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Bugaisha (Fort)	PL 10	:	IR 10
*	Egami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Exile's Road Watchtower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Fu-kurokujin Seido (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Heigen Kori (Ice Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kamashimino Komichi (Sorrow's Path)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kawa Nemui (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kawa Nemui (Sleeping River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kibukito (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kurayami-ha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/West) 	PL 20	:	IR 0 
*	Kyodaina Josho Suru (The Great Climb)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kyuden Togashi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Maigo no Samurai (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizu umi Ryo (Dragon Lake)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Oshindoka (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Reihado Bomeidoro (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shiro Shinjo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Moto (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Takaikabe (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Toshi no aida ni Kawa (City between the Rivers) (city)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Yamasura (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Yashigi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1



_	Territories in the North East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Duro Owari (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Heibeisu (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Heigen Ryo Kokoro (Dragon Heart Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Hinanbasho sano Mitsu Shimai (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Kanawa Taki (Iron Ring Cascade)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/East)	PL 20	:	IR 0
*	Kyodai na Taiyo (The Great Fall)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Kyuden Hitomi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Isawa (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Michita Yasumi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Mori Isawa (Phoenix Woodlands)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Nemui Kaminari Yama (Sleeping Thunder Mountain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Reihado sano Ki-Rin (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Reihado Uikku (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Seido Jurojin (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shinsei na Sumai (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shiro Agasha (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Asako (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Chuda (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
	Shiro Kitsuki (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Mirumoto (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Tamori (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Tani Giza (Jagged Valley)	PL 3	:	IR 0
*	Yabanjin Mura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yoshosha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

	*Territories that have not been claimed*			

*	Darkwolf: PL = 120/150	* 
	Kyoso no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) Exiled to Jigoku, Rokugani Hell, by Daigotsu. PL 2 			
	Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.) PL 50 : IR 0			
	Daigotsu's Personal Guard (A group of Oni and other tainted creatures sworn to protecting Daigotsu.) PL 20 : IR 0			
	Horde of Kyoso no Oni (A Rogue group of Oni, loyal to Kyoso no Oni, and pledged to the destruction of Daigotsu) PL 20 : IR 0			
	The Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole) PL 24 : IR 8 			
	4 Oni Lords (NPCs) 1 PL each : PL 4			

*	Kalanyr: PL = 110/110	* 
	Kitsune (Ranger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 4 : IR 5			
	Namide Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Fox Clan Champion: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 1			
	Kaia Osho Mura (Humble Priest Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Kitsune Mori Mura (Village in the Forest of the Fox) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Kyuden Kitsune (Fox Clan Palace) PL 6 : IR 4			
	Kitsune Mori (Forest of the Fox) PL 3 : IR 0			
	Redfur, Kitsune Druid 20 Honour 2 Alignment: Chaotic Good PL 3			
	10 Level 14 NPCs			
	Staff of the Trickster (+3/+3) Character Bonus + Immunities			
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals 20 PL			
	Chikushudo, Realm of Animals (Druid/Honor 2) "Daimyo" Kitsune Redfur (Druid 20) PL 10 : IR 28			
	Kitsune (Ranger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Tattered Ear Nezumi Tribe (Bushi/rogue/ranger) PL 15 : IR 10	
	Third Whisker Nezumi Tribe (Sorcerors) PL 15 : IR 10	
	Otosan Uchi (Capital) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Kyuden Gotei (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Nichibotsu Fushere (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3	

*	Knight Otu: PL = 120/120	*
	Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 2 	
	Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 7 : IR 14	
	Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Isawa (Shugenja/Void Disciple/Honor 2) Daimyo: ruled by the Council of Elemental Masters. This council also rules the Phoenix. PL 10 : IR 28	
	Kyuden Isawa (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Reihado Uikku (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Mamoru Kyotei (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Shiro Asako (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Mori Isawa (Phoenix Woodlands) PL 1 : IR 0
	Kanawa Taki (Iron Ring Cascade) PL 1 : IR 0
	Tani Giza (Jagged Valley) PL 3 : IR 0
	Shinsei na Sumai (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Shijen Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Tenza Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Giryu Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Osu Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Iyado Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Ryujo Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Seido Jurojin (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
	Reihado sano Ki-Rin (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
	Michita Yasumi (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Ukabu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Shiro Shiba (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Nikesake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Omoidoso (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Shiro Agasha (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	The Elemental Legions (Tsunami Legion, Firestorm Legion, Hurricane Initiates and Avalance Guard). PL 5 : IR 5	
	Keitaku, the Celestial Sword of the Phoenix (+3/+3) Character Bonus	
	Isawa's Helm (+3/+3) Character Bonus	

*	Lichtenhart: PL = 120/140	*
	Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 2	
	Shiro Ide (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Shiro Iuchi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Shiro Shinjo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Kyodai Na Ana (The Great Crater) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Kita Toge (Northern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Minami Toge (Southern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Shinomen Tower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Watchtower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Shiro Moto (castle) PL 7: IR 5
	Toshi no aida ni Kawa (City between the Rivers) (city) PL 3: IR 4
	Duzaki (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Hae Moete (Firefly River) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Kawa Sano Fui no Dansei wo Sasu (River of the Unexpected Hero) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Mizu (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Naga Doro Heigen (Naga Road Plain) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Shiroi Kishi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Shiroi Kishi Heigen (White Shore Plain) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Otaku Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
	Temimo Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Hinoma Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Junan Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Moto Chagatai (Fighter 4, Berserker 10) PL 1
	Iuchi Lixue (Shugenja 12) PL 1
	Moto Chen (Samurai 6, Ranger 6) PL 1
	Hisatu-Kesu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Turo Kojiri (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Exile's Road Watchtower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Moto Chagatai (Fighter 4, Berserker 10) PL 1
	Iuchi Lixue (Shugenja 12) PL 1
	Moto Chen (Samurai 6, Ranger 6) PL 1

*	Macbrea: PL = 100/100	*
	Bayushi Nori (male Samurai 19 / honor 2) PL 2	
	Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 2 	
	Celestial sword of Clan Mantis (+3/+3) Character Bonus	
	Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 9 : IR 23	
	Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Kyuden Bayushi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Shiro Shosuro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Ryoko Owari (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Yogo Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Beiden (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Bayushi Kanman (male Ninja 6/Bayushi deciever 4/Shadow walker 4) Honor 0 PL 1	
	Shinobai Acting Troops (ninja) PL 2 IR 5 	
	Shiro Soshi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Nihai Tower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3	
	Mirumisei Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Iha Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Gashi Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Ado Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Tochi Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Kawayo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Mimano Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Celestial sword of Clan scorpion, Wielder: Bayushi Nori +3/+3 to attack/defend.	

*	Serpenteye: PL = 147/150	*
	Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9) PL 6 : IR 21	
	Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 21	
	Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8) PL 5 : IR 15	
	Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) PL 2 	
	Etsu Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Ibe Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Mukano Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Hozemon Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Sasaryu Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Korjima Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Kaitomo Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Ami Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Kintani Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Meiyo Gisei (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Eiyu ni Suru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Ken Hayai (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Rugashi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Oiku (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Shiranai (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Foshi (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Renga (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Ninkatoshi (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Kyuden Ikoma (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Bishamon Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Tonfajutsen (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Shiro Akodo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kenson Gakka (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro no Yojin (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kyakuchu (Village) PL 1: IR 1	
	Kaeru (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Shiro Matsu (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kitsu Tombs (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	

*	Sollir Furryfoot: PL = 3/40	*
	Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 20) Leader of the Maho-tsukai PL 3 as my PC	

*	Tarrasque: PL = 50/130	* 
	Tsuburu no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) One of two Oni lords sworn to Daigotsu PL 2			
	Blood Speakers (A secret cult of Maho-tsukai working for evil and chaos through the Emerald Empire…) PL 30 : IR 5			
	Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site) PL 12 : IR 4			
	Bells of the Dead (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2			

*	The Forsaken One PL = 42/110	* 
	Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17)	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) 	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Samato Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Buhan Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Nikado Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Sameisa Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Isaru Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Yoka Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Lord Moon's Bone (Katana) (+3/+3) Character Bonus	

*	TheWiseWarlord: PL = 120/120	*
	Lord Benjarmon: Berserker 4/ Fighter 6/ Warmaster 10. His Honor is 5. PL 3	
	Banner of the Dragon (+1/+1) Army Bonus	
	Dragon Clan Sword Artifact (+3/+3) Character Bonus	
	Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 3	
	Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10) PL 9 : IR 23	
	Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13) PL 3 : IR 3	
	Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8) PL 7 : IR 14	
	Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 11	
	Gakuon Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Yamastuke Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Shisame Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Tosie Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Kokozen Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Yumeji Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Kyuden Hitomi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
	Shiro Tamori (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Shiro Kitsuki (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Shiro Mirumoto (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Heibeisu (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Heigen Ryo Kokoro (Dragon Heart Plain) PL 3 : IR 0
	Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Nemui Kaminari Yama (Sleeping Thunder Mountain) PL 3 : IR 0
	Rogue 7/ Ninja Spy 7 PL 1
	Rogue 7/ Shadow Scout 7 PL 1
	Monk 7/ Tattooed Monk 7 PL 1
	Samurai 7/ Weapon Master 7 PL 1
	Shugenja 14 PL 1
	Shugenja 14 PL 1

*	Xeriar: PL = 120/150	*
	Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Ftr 4/Sam 2/Rng 1/Shadowlands Vet 7) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 	
	Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Kaiu Toge (Carpenter Pass) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Kyuden Hida (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Shiro Hiruma (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Kuni (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Yasuki Yashiki (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Hida Sonoru, (Samurai 14) (No Description Available) PL 1	
	Oga Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand) PL 1 : IR 0
	Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay) PL 3 : IR 0
	Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge) PL 1 : IR 0
	Koten (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Nishiyama (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Sunda Mizu (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Watchtower of the East (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane) PL 3 : IR 0
	Kaiu Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Kuda (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Maemikake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Watchtower of the West (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Kiwase Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Jime Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Ayo Province PL 5 : IR 1
	Gihazo Province PL 5 : IR 1


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 13, 2002)

Serpenteye, I might be off on your count. You have 3 PL of space, by my count, so you can claim a PL 3 PC or 3 NPCs or basically any mix. NPCs are limited to level 14 (1 PL) right now, but your PC can be up to level 20 (PL 3).

In case you don't know this, PL for PC/NPCs is 1 if they are level 10, and +1 for every five additional levels.

I think my experience reward system will be this: For ever 1 PL of kills, theft, subversion, destruction, or whatever else, your PC/NPC gains 1 level. At levels 15, 20, 25 and so on they gain an additional PL.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 13, 2002)

A quick count of custom PL revealed that we have over 150 total custom PL.

That means that everyone's PL cap goes up 10 points to make up the difference. Sorry if that confuses anyone, but I really do want at least most of the map bought up, and custom PL doesn't help me do that, so 10 Points is allotted to every player.

The new standard cap is 130. New players get 130 for a cap. All other players can add 10 points to thier current cap.

Thank you , and here's my address:

creamsteak@hotmail.com


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 13, 2002)

Claims List:

Unknown: Mika (Unknown Uknown?) PL ?

Mantis Clan Champion: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 1 
Centipede Clan Leader: Moshi Juiko (Female Shugenja 17) PL 2
Wasp Clan Champion and Leader: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Fighter 6/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 5) PL 1

Mantis Clan 
* Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 25 : IR 50
* Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17) PL 25 : IR 50
* Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) PL 25 : IR 50
* Samato Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Buhan Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Nikado Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Sameisa Province PL 5 : IR 1

Mantis / Centipede Clan 
* Isaru Province PL 5 : IR 1

Mantis / Wasp Clan 
* Yoka Province PL 5 : IR 1

Kyuden Gotei (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4  (Is this the Mantis Palace on the islands aka Kyuden Mantis on the map?)

Toshi no Inazuma (City of Lightning) PL ? : IR ? (Second largest city on the mantis Islands)

Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Wasp Clan Palace) PL ? : IR ?

And I can't find anything about a Centipede Castle of Town, does it exist? Or should I jsut create one =]

--------------

[I got Shadowlands out of that test the whole time heh.]

And creamstake, can I start that the Clan PL and IR ratings are ON the mantis island group and not spread out over the whole damn continent?
So that the only PL that I have spread out will be the PL of the castles themselves. Else it is mighty difficult to be the Mantis clan at start if everyone chooses to charge heh, a sea in between makes that "just a bit" more difficult.

So if I could start with my whole clan PL's and family PL's on my island group, would be nice. Just the Castles PL would be on the mainland then.

And I'm dropping the "Lord Moons Bone and I'm creating a "more fitting" IMO artifact.

btw what is the PL you can grant your PC if you custom create one, can you give it PL 3? Since over PL 3 is very unreal seen the setting. And are there elementals in this setting? I thought I picked that up somewhere.


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 13, 2002)

*

I, Lord Benjarmon, claim for the Dragon Clan and myself the following:




			The Dragon Clan Wakizashi, Artifact.  

D&D Statistics:  +6 Keen Defending Jade Strike Dragon Fire Wakizashi.  (Dragon Fire is the equivalent of the Fiery Burst enchantment found in the Epic Level Handbook.)

IR Statistics:  +3/+3 Character Bonus.

History:  

This sword, a secret among the Dragon Clan, was given to them at the same time as the Dragon Clan Sword, in honor of their supreme two weapon fighting abilities.  It was, of course, also forged by The Fortune Of Steel.  It holds great power, and it is said that whoever wields the two blades of the Dragon is invincible in combat.  Lord Benjarmon is truly a fearsome warrior when wielding these weapons, and few if any can stand before his wrath in one on one combat.
		
Click to expand...


*


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 13, 2002)

O' Creamy one, you might think of posting the list on the first page and updating it the whole time instead of posting it 20 times with each modification =] First 4 posts orso in a thread for the moderator and Edena style all nice together. Good for the overview and nice and clear where the info can be found.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 13, 2002)

10 PL = Artifact 

Tricksters Cloak (IR ability +0/+6 Character Bonus) D&D description,  Cloak of Natural Armour +5, Armour +8,Protection +5 and Major Displacement and Blur. Grants Damage Reduction 30/+5 and SR 31. And casts the Shield, Mislead, Misdirection, Mirage Arcane and True Sight,Magic Circle against Taint/Law/Evil spells at will. 

Oh and the staff should be a +3/+3 character bonus.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 13, 2002)

Could you explain the attack defence rules please lets say me and Lord Benjarmin decide to fight.

I'm PL 3 3/9 
He's PL 3 6/6 

now lets say he rolls

12 12 12 for attack and I roll
12 10  13 for defence how much damage do I take  1 or 2 ? If its 2 then Attack >> Defence or you should heal with a good defence roll or something.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 13, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Hey, is there a Mon for the Empire itself? I might consider using that, as moderator for this wicked little thread. *




Creamsteak here it is something for you
(The net is a great place to go when you don't want to study )

Here are the naga, the Toturi's army, and Brotherhood of Shinsei's mon
http://pages.prodigy.net/piratespice/l5r/heraldry.html

Here is the five rings mon: http://www.westnet.com.au/mdewar/images/mon_rings.gif

And here is a cute mon you might want to consider http://www.flyingtricycle.com/images/favor_notafaceplate_small.gif

I'll make my last claim as soon as I decide to craft an artifact or not (as soon as I get Magic of Rokugan).

Could I create the 3 wings of unicorn army as special units?


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 13, 2002)

Xeriar: PL = 120/150
Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 : IR 1
Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) PL 2 : IR 2
Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) PL 5 : IR 8
Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) PL 8 : IR 18
Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Ftr 4/Sam 2/Rng 1/Shadowlands Vet 7) PL 4 : IR 5
Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1
Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall) PL 3 : IR 0
Kaiu Toge (Carpenter Pass) PL 3 : IR 0
Kyuden Hida (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
Shiro Hiruma (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
Shiro Kuni (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
Yasuki Yashiki (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
Hida Sonoru, (Samurai 14) (No Description Available) PL 1
Oga Province PL 5 : IR 1
Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand) PL 1 : IR 0
Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay) PL 3 : IR 0
Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge) PL 1 : IR 0
Koten (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
Nishiyama (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
Sunda Mizu (City) PL 3 : IR 4
Watchtower of the East (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane) PL 3 : IR 0
Kaiu Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
Kuda (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
Maemikake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
Watchtower of the West (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
Kiwase Province PL 5 : IR 1
Jime Province PL 5 : IR 1
Ayo Province PL 5 : IR 1
Gihazo Province PL 5 : IR 1

---

Cap of 160 for me then?  Wow.

Adding the following claims:

Crab
* Doman Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Shinda Province PL 5 : IR 1

Crab/Falcon
* Himo Province PL 5 : IR 1

Far Southwest
* Aiso ni Ryokosha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Kenkai Hanto (Lookout Peninsula) PL 1 : IR 0

Southwest
* Shiro Kaotsuki no Higashi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
* Kakita Bogu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Kamisori sano Yoake Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
* Zakyo (City) PL 3 : IR 4

Far SouthEast
* Higashiyama (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Yasuki Hanko (Village) PL 1 : IR 1


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 13, 2002)

Hmmmm if anyone who knows alot about Rokugan cares to check if I got it all from mantis, would be nice thanks.

(That site with the Mon's didn't even have a nice Mantis mon  But they had wasp lol =])


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 13, 2002)

Astute observers will note I'm nudging up against my neighboring clans, particularly the Scorpion (wit Zakyo) and the Crane.  If the people playing these want their lands back I would gladly give them up and choose something else.

But for now I like Zakyo and want some muscle to repel the evil bloodspeakers that took the most holy Shrine  Bells of the Dead.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 13, 2002)

To those looking for some mon, check also this one: http://kyudenryu.tripod.com/dojo.htm with the ronin the ninja, the monkey and another one with the five rings; and this one, if you like it golden http://www.westnet.com.au/mdewar/knk.html There's even the ratling mon!
[Edit: Bad guys can't miss this site: http://www.thedragonclan.com/dojo.html There is also the Cult of Iuchiban mon!]

TFO, look at this map: http://www.westnet.com.au/mdewar/knklargemap.html

These territories are rightfully yours:
M1 Kyuden Gotei (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
M2* Inazuma (City) PL 3 : IR 4
M3* Kaimentsu-uo Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
M4* Tokigogachu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
M5* Maigosera Seido (Lighthouse) PL 1 : IR 0 
M6* Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
M7*Shaiga (Village (not on the list)) PL 1 : IR 1
M8*Tani Senshio (Valley of the Centipede (not on the list)) [This is weird: It saysit once was the home of the Centipede clan. Probably they moved but retained control of the valley.]
It looks like the Centipede clan doesn't have a home, but you could probably create one in Isaru province.

These are not properly of the Mantis, but I think nobody will question you 
A15* Koeru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
A 19* Daidoji Yukan-se (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
A26* Koutetsukan (City) PL 3 : IR 4

Advice: the next one will pay for this work! 

Xeriar, if you claim Nodai province you will be the lawful ruler of the Yasuki lands. Crane courtiers are going to sweat!


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 13, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> * M8*Tani Senshio (Valley of the Centipede (not on the list)) [This is weird: It saysit once was the home of the Centipede clan. Probably they moved but retained control of the valley.]
> It looks like the Centipede clan doesn't have a home, but you could probably create one in Isaru province.*




May have something to do with the proximity of the Phoenix, and well, the Phoenix not caring about the Centipede.

They also tend to the Shrine of Osano-Wo, near Scorpion/Unicorn lands.



> These are not properly of the Mantis, but I think nobody will question you
> A15* Koeru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
> A 19* Daidoji Yukan-se (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
> A26* Koutetsukan (City) PL 3 : IR 4




Yukan-se (A19) is a group of debaucherous ronin trying to prove their fealty to the Crane 



> Advice: the next one will pay for this work!
> 
> Xeriar, if you claim Nodai province you will be the lawful ruler of the Yasuki lands. Crane courtiers are going to sweat! [/B]




I'm facing two cooperating Shadowlands players, one of whom wants a 100-point artifact.  I cannot afford to make enemies.

Edit:  Err, make that three.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 13, 2002)

*Most updated claims (Thanks Lichtenheart!!)*

*Unknown: Mika (Unknown Uknown?) PL ?

*Mantis Clan Champion: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 1 
*Centipede Clan Leader: Moshi Juiko (Female Shugenja 17) PL 2
*Wasp Clan Champion and Leader: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Fighter 6/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 5) PL 1

Mantis Clan 
* Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 25 : IR 50
* Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17) PL 25 : IR 50
* Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) PL 25 : IR 50
* Samato Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Buhan Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Nikado Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Sameisa Province PL 5 : IR 1

Mantis / Centipede Clan 
* Isaru Province PL 5 : IR 1

Mantis / Wasp Clan 
* Yoka Province PL 5 : IR 1

Kyuden Gotei (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4  (Is this the Mantis Palace on the islands aka Kyuden Mantis on the map?) 
Inazuma (City) PL 3 : IR 4
Kaimentsu-uo Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
Tokigogachu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
Maigosera Seido (Lighthouse) PL 1 : IR 0 
Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
Shaiga (Village (not on the list)) PL 1 : IR 1
Tani Senshio (Valley of the Centipede (not on the list)) PL ? : IR ?
Toshi no Inazuma (City of Lightning) PL ? : IR ? (Second largest city on the mantis Islands)
Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Wasp Clan Palace) PL ? : IR ?


Hmm at PL 131 already, Creamstake could you please give PL and IR ratings to the ones with the *?* involved.
After youhave done that I'll see how I redistribute PL or how I drop soem claims to get back to 130. Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 13, 2002)

Xeriar remember that yo have successfulyl defended against them for a thousand years so the DM won't just lets them barge through in 1 turn. DM ruligns are as important and influencial as PL itself. 

Heroic deeds and morale failure and entrenchement can do alot for a battle. And the appearance of heros and Artifacts will do more then just add PL or +x/+X to a role. The DM ruling of their effect will be more important then the rolls I think.

If the army seems a artifact banner appearing over the field and under it appears a fighter, a clan leader, a hero! With a massive legendary flaming sword in shining armor... you bet alot start running. These heros and the smallest display of magic is like a dream and to be feared to most warriors samurai and peasants.

DM ruligns and morale and special stuff that can be only ruled on shapes a IR far more beyond the dice rolls and the PL and modifiers. I have seen tons of high tech robots being devastated by fairies, and I have seen mountains being thrown and missed. I've seen people forge the greatest of plans and sceames and all had nothing to do with PL or dice rolls.

This war will be fought by the creativity and sceaming, not by PL and dice rolls. Believe me on that, it always starts with conventional dice rolls and battles, but the plot will thicken and people here are gonna think up the most weird stuff and especially BRILLIANT stuff, Serpenteye and Kalanyr and Black Omega and Creamstake, Sollir and me have been there and we experienced how creative and threatening wel all can be.

Prepare yourself for some badass people in this game =] They are worthy opponents and I like Sollir as Shadowlands figure, he's good at it, wish that I could be there standing with him, would suit me but alas. We'll see where the Mantis will bring me!

(Btw I'm catching on fast on this setting and plowing though ALOT of books and learning alot, so I'm up to date in like 2 days max.)


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Most updated claims (Thanks Lichtenheart!!)*



			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *
> Hmm at PL 131 already, Creamstake could you please give PL and IR ratings to the ones with the *?* involved.
> After youhave done that I'll see how I redistribute PL or how I drop soem claims to get back to 130. Thanks in advance. *




Kyuden Ashinagabachi is on his list, at 7:5 like all other castles


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 14, 2002)

As is * [Toshi no] Inazuma (City) PL 3 : IR 4




			
				Xeriar said:
			
		

> *
> I'm facing two cooperating Shadowlands players, one of whom wants a 100-point artifact.  I cannot afford to make enemies.
> *




Hey, that's not fair! You were actually thinking! Crabs are not not supposed to think!  Thinking Crabs can be reeeaaaally dangerous. Oh well, poor shadowlands guys. 

Creamsteak, the rules are OK. Now what about a honor mechanic? and what about the taint? Is it reversible?


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 14, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *
> Creamsteak, the rules are OK. Now what about a honor mechanic? and what about the taint? Is it reversible? *




There are only three methods of removing the taint, one of reducing it, and another of alleviating it.

To alleviate the taint, one can drink jade tea, made only in a certain monestary in Crab Lands, which supresses all effects of the taint for eight hours.

To reduce the taint, the Isawa and Kuni posess a ritual that can reduce it down to one point (if you've got good shugenja on your team) for all involved in the ritual.  Since it spreads the taint around the casters, its usefullness lies more in keeping things under control.

Method one of removing the taint is to allow a shugenja to purify you by fire.  It is a form of suicide, but your soul returns to Jigoku pure.

Method two involves using a Jade Tear, which the Crane Clan posess.  There are about two dozen of these remaining

Method three involves a strange Phoenix ritual that does not leave those that go through it the same person.

---

To avoid getting the taint, one must carry jade.  Only the Crab have a solid supply, but both the Phoenix and the Unicorn have their fair share.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 14, 2002)

Just wanted to tell everyone that I will reply to every post in a little while. I have to eat dinner, organize stuff for moving, and then I'll get online again.

I am moving from tomorrow through the next week. I'll be online for three or so of those days (depending on schedule).

I really will finish a good, honest, hard set of rules when I get back, because that break should give me time to clear my mind. I cleared up a very badly written rules post during my vacation, and 10 days should be enough to totally finish up.

My friend will be joining tonight, I believe. I have informed him only of what clans have been claimed, and strategies he can imploy if he can't find a suitable claim.

When I get back, all posts will get replies, plus I will fix up the lists, answer questions, and generally prepare everyone for my short break.

Any rules involving science and stuff will get dealt with over my break, because only a clear and uninfluenced mind should DM such a big game.

Basically expect me to say something like: Here is how tech works. Everyone please restate your current claims, they will be added to the lists, and edited. Everyone please tell me (secretly) about who has your artifacts, including scrolls.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 14, 2002)

*Ok here we go now with completed list in PL*

*Unknown: Mika (Unknown Uknown?) PL ? (Will become clear during IR)

*Mantis Clan Champion: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 1 
*Centipede Clan Leader: Moshi Juiko (Female Shugenja 17) PL 2
*Wasp Clan Champion and Leader: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Fighter 6/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 5) PL 1

Mantis Clan 
* Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 25 : IR 50
* Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17) PL 25 : IR 50
* Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) PL 25 : IR 50
* Samato Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Buhan Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Nikado Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Sameisa Province PL 5 : IR 1

Mantis / Centipede Clan 
* Isaru Province PL 5 : IR 1

Mantis / Wasp Clan 
* Yoka Province PL 5 : IR 1

Kyuden Gotei (Palace Mantis) PL 6 : IR 4 
Kaimentsu-uo Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
Maigosera Seido (Lighthouse) PL 1 : IR 0 
Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Palace Wasp) PL 7 : IR 5
Toshi no Inazuma (City of Lightning) PL 4 : IR 5

--------------------------------------

And are Clan leaders included in the Family/clan PL or do you have to add them seperately and count as extra PL besides your clan/Family PL?

And O' Creamy one, I'll be sending you a mail tomorrow with some non public questions and maybe some things I'd like your opinion on.

And the few small PL 1 villages in my countries can I claim them as extra PL or do I just have to wait for this game to start and walk into them and add them then to my list.....? If you get my drift. (This would be 10 PL in small vilages and 1 city namelijk A26 on the map)
But if you want me to start at 130 and walk into them as the first thing I do at the start of the game, fine with me =] If I can just claim them looks more complete and tidy


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 14, 2002)

*The Forsaken One*
And I can't find anything about a Centipede Castle of Town, does it exist? Or should I just create one =]
*Answer: I'm clueless. Ask around and look around for the information, or write your own.*

And creamsteak, can I start that the Clan PL and IR ratings are ON the mantis island group and not spread out over the whole damn continent?
*Answer: The PL of your faction is mobile, like a military unit. I'm not sure about the IR. Let me think about it over my break.*
So that the only PL that I have spread out will be the PL of the castles themselves. Else it is mighty difficult to be the Mantis clan at start if everyone chooses to charge heh, a sea in between makes that "just a bit" more difficult. So if I could start with my whole clan PL's and family PL's on my island group, would be nice. Just the Castles PL would be on the mainland then.
*Answer: I don't think there is any unified goal right now. Your PL can be destributed mostly to the islands, and you will tell me that in your template you send me (remember those?).*

And I'm dropping the "Lord Moons Bone and I'm creating a "more fitting" IMO artifact.
*Answer: Ok.*

btw what is the PL you can grant your PC if you custom create one, can you give it PL 3? Since over PL 3 is very unreal seen the setting. And are there elementals in this setting? I thought I picked that up somewhere.
*According to the OA book it is possible to add elementals to any OA campaign and maintain flavor. I agree with this aspect, but I don't think they are normally in Rokugan, so I would consider it a custom addition. Also, you are right about PCs.*

O' Creamy one, you might think of posting the list on the first page and updating it the whole time instead of posting it 20 times with each modification =] First 4 posts orso in a thread for the moderator and Edena style all nice together. Good for the overview and nice and clear where the info can be found.
*Answer: I will be doing that from now on. I have been a bit too giddy about the IR, jumping around and moving too fast. When I get back to add a new thread, I will use the old style.*

*Kalanyr*
Could you explain the attack defence rules please lets say me and Lord Benjarmin decide to fight.

I'm PL 3 3/9 
He's PL 3 6/6 

now lets say he rolls

12 12 12 for attack and I roll
12 10 13 for defence how much damage do I take 1 or 2 ? If its 2 then Attack >> Defence or you should heal with a good defence roll or something.
*Well Kalanyr, if it was just you and him, and he rolls 12, 12, 12 and you roll 12, 10, 13: you successfully defended twice. He scored one point of damage. However, the minimum score to get an attack is 6, so if he had three more PL of novice guys attack you at this point, and they all roll 6's, you just got your ass handed to you. Being outnumbered by NPCs and such can be murder, because they can jump in and attack a lone NPC and hit them many times. Basically, this is why I have to limit NPCs.*

*Lichtenhart*
Could I create the 3 wings of unicorn army as special units?
*Yes, you can. Give me some kind of description of what kind of special ability you want.*

*Xeriar*
I'm facing two cooperating Shadowlands players, one of whom wants a 100-point artifact. I cannot afford to make enemies.
*Well, I wouldn't be afraid in your spot. Maybe that's because I should play a Crab. You have all the muscle and regenerative powers of clan, while the shadowlands has to feed off of thier slain opponents (though they could develop thier IR, if they want to). Just going to hint at strategy, but use castles, walls, palaces, traps (think some up), and anything that will help you really win. Maybe two or three army +1 artifacts would really make you a badass.*

*The Forsaken One*
Hmm at PL 131 already, Creamstake could you please give PL and IR ratings to the ones with the *?* involved.
After youhave done that I'll see how I redistribute PL or how I drop soem claims to get back to 130. Thanks in advance.
*Yeah, I'll get on it.*

*Lichtenhart*
Creamsteak, the rules are OK. Now what about a honor mechanic? and what about the taint? Is it reversible?
*I really need this break to answer those questions. Expect a really simple, well read, and sensible rules post coming soon.*

*The Forsaken One*
And are Clan leaders included in the Family/clan PL or do you have to add them seperately and count as extra PL besides your clan/Family PL?
*The Clan Leaders posted at the top of the list have thier own PL because they are being treated as NPCs. If you look at one of your clan families, and decide to promote that person to NPC, I will add their PL for being an NPC to the lists. Does that answer your question?*

And O' Creamy one, I'll be sending you a mail tomorrow with some non public questions and maybe some things I'd like your opinion on.
*Can't wait.*
And the few small PL 1 villages in my countries can I claim them as extra PL or do I just have to wait for this game to start and walk into them and add them then to my list.....? If you get my drift. (This would be 10 PL in small vilages and 1 city namelijk A26 on the map)
But if you want me to start at 130 and walk into them as the first thing I do at the start of the game, fine with me =] If I can just claim them looks more complete and tidy 
*Lets wait and see if the PL cap gets raised. I might let it slide, but can you just keep the list of villages and wait till I get back from moving?*


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 14, 2002)

I am going to open up a backup thread. This thread is where you guys need to float over to when this thread reaches 200 Posts.

The first post will always be the lists (as current as I have them). The second post will be the rules when I get back from moving. I'm going to think them over carefully for a while.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 14, 2002)

The New Thread has the latest List, and a note in the third post concerning Artifact rolls. Serpenteyes and Darkwolf have taken a lead over everyone else now, I believe.

This is why I call it a lottery.

Rules will go in the second slot, after I get back. Everyone can keep track of stuff again, I'll just be gone. Use this thread to discuss things and ask questions. Use that thread to post claims.


----------

